# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  Les Petits Chanceux sortis d'un site Parisien

## Physalie

Ici nous aurons le plaisir de lire les nouvelles de tous ceux sortis suite à ce post
SOS TRES URGENT 20aine de chats "libres" sur Paris - PREFECTURE APPELEE le 6/12

puis celui-ci SOS 30aine de chats "libres" - danger de fourrière - Paris

et enfin de ce topic http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...e-paris-99805/

voici les petites têtes des chats sortis pour l'instant

----------


## WB Bidou

Rhoooo c'est génial !!! Ca fait du bien de les voir et le revoir, de ce dire qu'on ne s'est pas mobilisé pour rien !!!

----------


## Alicelovespets

Que des bouilles d'amour !!  ::

----------


## ginette

les p'tits  :: .......

----------


## minicat

Qu'ils sont beaux tous  ::

----------


## CEREAL

Beau travail Physalie, un grand merci à toi pour ton courage et ta détermination. ::

----------


## Kyt's

_   De l'ombre... à la lumière_

----------


## Physalie

Trop beau !!!!!!♥

----------


## Alicelovespets

::

----------


## WB Bidou

Voici Milo, sortie du site et en FA chez moi  ::

----------


## Alicelovespets

Qu'il est beau !!!  ::

----------


## melusine23

Quelques nouvelles des jeunes Harlem et Haya, arrivés chez moi depuis le dimanche 17 février, tout peureux mais pas méchants.


Le petit Harlem fait 2,5kg, la jolie Haya fait 2kg, ils sont estimés à 6 mois et demi et ils vont être stérilisés jeudi. Ils sont à jour de tout mais ont déclaré un petit coryza samedi dernier, ils sont soignés pour ça.

Harlem est très speed mais aussi câlin/timide. Il a toujours peur de venir pour un câlin et il n'est pas forcément facile à approcher, mais une fois que la première caresse a été donnée, il passe et repasse sous les mains pour toujours plus de câlins et avec du temps, il peut même finir pas s'installer pour un dodo sur les genoux.  ::  Il est vraiment choupinou ! Il devrait se décoincer vraiment d'ici peu.


La belle Haya est plus timide, elle ne vient jamais vers moi et si je m'approche, c'est panique, on court dans tous les sens, puis on crache et on envoie la patte. Une fois dans les bras, et après beaucoup de caresses, elle peut se détendre jusqu'à ronronner et donner des coups de tête. Mais dès que je la relâche, c'est rebelote je feule, je gronde et je lance la patte...  ::  Une fille quoi !


Ils devraient se détendre davantage une fois les soins terminés et ils pourront rejoindre la troupe de chats qui semble beaucoup les intéresser d'ici peu.

Une petite dernière pour la route:


Ces deux petits amours sont sous association SSAD et seront prochainement proposés à l'adoption.

----------


## Alicelovespets

::

----------


## Physalie

Merci beaucoup *Bidou* de mettre les photos de la belle Milo !  ::  une micro puce trop chou

et Merci *Mélusine* pour les ptits loups qui sont de plus en plus beaux ! ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas vu leur petite bouille ils ont bien grandi pff 

N'hésitez pas à mettre toutes les nouvelles ici, ça fait vraiment plaisir  :Smile:   ::

----------


## -Orl-

> Quelques nouvelles des jeunes Harlem et Haya, arrivés chez moi depuis le dimanche 17 février, tout peureux mais pas méchants.



Oh punaise, qu'est-ce qu'ils ont grandit les loulous !  :Smile:

----------


## Physalie

les loulous sortis dernièrement

Les 4 loulous dehors avec le maman qui n'a pas voulu venir alors qu'elle rentrait tjs dans la trappe mais que ses petits n'étaient pas encore pris  :Frown: 














Chrisobald trouvé sur le site avec un gros collier en chaine, maigre, apeuré et non identifié et qui dévore maintenant



Garou était décrit comme inapprochable et sauvage .. gros baroudeur.. et qui s'est laissé caressé et mettre dnas la caisse de transport à la main.. il ne demande que de manger et des caresses.. 

dehors avec son air triste




Onyx, chat sociable... qui a fini par avoir un gros abcès à la patte, pris en urgence
dehors



Chez le véto

----------


## minicat

Oh lala qu'ils sont beaux tout ces loulous c'est incroyable  ::  
Je mettrai des photos de Diesel et Yuko dès que je suis de retour chez moi  :Smile:

----------


## Physalie

Onyx qui réapprécie le confort, papote beaucoup avec sa FAq, montre son petit bidou et la suit partout.. ::

----------


## -Orl-

Ce petit Onyx doit être bien heureux de retrouver une vie à l'abri après avoir été largué sur le site.

Sa patte va mieux ?

----------


## Physalie

La maman dehors..


et à l'intérieur..



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ce petit Onyx doit être bien heureux de retrouver une vie à l'abri après avoir été largué sur le site.
> 
> Sa patte va mieux ?


Il a eu mal encore quelques jours après avoir enlevé le pansement, il boitait, ça allait mieux ensuite, et il y a 2 jours sa patte resaignait un peu.. j'ai redemandé des nouvelles.

la FAQ dit que c'est juste un amour de chat..

----------


## Physalie

j'ai réussi à remettre les photos correctement  :Big Grin:

----------


## -Orl-

> j'ai réussi à remettre les photos correctement


Bien joué !  :: 

Dit donc c'est vraiment des crevettes les bébés, j'arrive pas trop à distinguer leur couleur, y a un rouquin, un tigré brun, et le 3ème, c'est un tigré ou bien un noir ?
La maman se porte bien ?

----------


## Physalie

oui tout minus minus.. 87g pour le noir, 90g pour le tigré et 95g pour le roux..!
La maman mange énormément et commence à bien s'en occuper. Elle se laisse toucher en s'applatissant mais sans aucune aggressivité.
on croise les doigts pour que tout se passe bien.

----------


## co92

A la maison j'ai la chance de bénéicier des câlins de Christobald et de Garou.

On commence par Christo, pas de photo de lui sur le site mais à la maison ca donne ça :


Difficile de le prendre en photo, il adore se faire papouiller, se percher en hauteur et engloutir les gamelles ... dans les 2 premières situations je n'arrive pas à le prendre sous un angle sympa ! 
C'est un jeune homme de 1 an environ, avec un poil très doux, bien fourni  clair en dessous et gris-bleu avec des marbrures en dessin sur les côtés. Dès que j'approche ma main, il se frotte dessus et en redemande. Il faut toutefois rester à son écoute parce qu'il lui arrive encore de flipper quand il entend un bruit un peu fort. Il a encore besoin d'être totalement remis en confiance. 

Le deuxième à venir chez moi, c'est Garou, le baroudeur. Tout a commencé avec cette photo :


Nous étions samedi soir, déposer ce chat en clinique c'était risquer qu'il rejoigne la fourrière le lundi matin et vu son look, pas sûr qu'il ait eu beaucoup de succès là bas. Donc pas de risque et hop à la maison, j'avoue que je ne donnais pas cher de son avenir. Bon il mangeait de très bon appétit, voulait des câlins et parfumait ma cage au "n°5 de matou" ... je vous laisse imaginer!
Il a vu notre véto le lundi suivant et j'ai cru avoir gagné au loto : ce pépère que j'imaginais à la dernière extrémité était en réalité un jeune homme de 5 ans environ, qui n'avait aucun pb de santé, était négatif aux tests et avait même un excellent bilan sanguin. Il a été castré aujourd'hui, ses dents ont été nettoyées et il est prêt à entamer sa nouvelle vie de pacha de canapé. Bon, il n'a pas encore totalement changé de parfum  mais ca va venir ... suffit d'attendre encore un peu. Et je vais lui proposer une nouvelle gamme mieux adaptée aux minettes à 2'pattes ! ca s'appelle un shampoing ... on va commencer avec le gant humide !
v

Voilà les deux belles histoires de christobald et de garou. Nous espérons pouvoir bientôt ajouter un nouveau chapitre concernant leur adoption, là ils sont prêts !!!

----------


## CEREAL

cela me fait plaisir d'avoir des nouvelles d'Harlem et d'Haya... j'espère qu'ils auront la chance d'être adoptés tous les deux dans une même famille...c'était les deux petits derniers de la portée... les derniers à être attrapés...je pense qu'ils sont bien ensemble.

----------


## Physalie

Deux photos de la maman que j'ai vue il y a  deux jours

----------


## Alicelovespets

::  Elle a l'air beaucoup mieux et semble s'occuper de ses petits ! Super !!

----------


## co92

Garou a changé de amille d'accueil, il est en "période d'essai" chez une amie. Canapés à volonté avec couvertures et tapis, "humaine" à son service (retraitée), vérandas avec vue sur jardin et plein de dodos et cet été jardin clos de hauts murs ! Le paradis pour chat quoi ... 
Il a été un peu perturbé par ce changement, manifestement je lui servais de "référence" et je le tranquillisais. Là il est dans la véranda pour s'habituer et explore petit à petit son territoire. Il a été surpris par la télé et n'a pas semblé apprécier !
Sa patte avant gauche ne se pose pas normalement, il y a peut être eu une fracture mal consolidée. Peut être un choc qui lui aurait aussi cassé les 2 canines du bas ?
Et il a tendance à sursauter à des bruits brusques, en montrant de la peur. Sa vie d'avant n'a pas dû être toute rose ...

Bon là il est au calme, il a la télé grand écran (le jardin avec les oiseaux) et le ciné 3D (l'aquarium avec les poissons). Je ne peux pas rêver mieux pour lui, j'espère que tout va bien se passer, il le vaut bien !

christobald a une tendance un peu craintive, du coup il attaque un peu les autres chats (qui sont des trouillards !). Je vais tenter Zylkène, Féliway et grande cage (pour pouvoir "l'embêter" parce qu'il se perche au sommet d'une étagère où je ne peux pas l'attraper) pour le rassurer et le papouiller régulièrement. Ca devrait marcher assez vite je crois parce que c'est une bonne pâte ! je pense qu'il a été perturbé par les changements et sa castration.

les 4 autres chatons sont en cours de sociabilisation, ils ont été séparés (2 par 2) pour pouvoir progresser. C'est en très bonne voie pour 3 d'entre eux (mais pas encore adoptables) qui acceptent les caresses si on les prend (mais qui ne viennent pas encore les chercher). Il y a un(e) petit(e) rebelle ... mais il/elle est dans une famille d'accueil expérimentée ! 

Tout cela prend du temps, mobilise des places et des finances  voilà pourquoi nous ne pouvons pas en accueillir d'autres. Mais ca me fait mal de penser qu'il en reste encore beaucoup sur place, des sympas, des sociables et que le froid revient (et les chatons arrivent) ...

----------


## Alicelovespets

Super nouvelles !! Merci pour eux !!! Que des beaux et des gentils donc on peux espérer qu'ils soient adoptés rapidement (après une période d'adaptation évidemment) ce qui pourrait vous permettre d'en prendre d'autres. J'espère qu'il n'y aura pas de nouveaux chatons.

----------


## co92

Nous ne pouvons pas prendre de nouveaux chats en ce moment. Il ne faut pas seulement des places, il faut aussi la trésorerie pour assurer les soins et les mises en règle (y compris les "mauvaises surprises", du genre radio, hospi ...). Pour ne pas mettre l'asso en danger (et donc tous les chats), nous ne faisons pas de "corde raide" avec nos finances ... 

Donc pour le moment, nous ne ferons pas de nouvelles entrées ... et pourtant ils sont craquants et perso, je voudrais bien les mettre tous à l'abri !!!

----------


## Physalie

Merci pour toutes les nouvelles Co  :Smile: 
Après cette "rentrée" de chats en nombre c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire !!!!! c'est certain qu'il vaut mieux temporiser..
Un énorme merci pour tout ::

----------


## minicat

Comme promis , des photos toutes fraiches de diesel  :Smile:  Yuko fait un peu  la tronche et commence tout juste a plus me cracher dessus du coup je le laisse tranquille avec mon gros appareil qui fait trop de bruit pour lui  :: 




"Donne moi ce truc"






Et un petit bonus pour ceux qui avaient suivis l'histoire de Leeloo , petite louloute retrouvée dans la rue par physalie et en accueil chez moi ( photo un peu flou mais trop mignonne pour que je la mette pas  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## Physalie

ah trop mignoooooooon  ::  ce qu'il est beau ce Diesel !!
ça fait trop plaisir !! merci beaucoup Minicat   :Big Grin: 
Ils s'entendent bien maintenant ?

Allez Yuko un ptit effort  :Smile:

----------


## minicat

Quand je suis assise a coté d'eux c'est trop chou on voit bien qu'ils intrigués l'un par l'autre et ils se reniflent comme le montre la photo. Diesel a envie de jouer avec elle ca se voit mais il ose pas trop, à chaque fois il me regarde et reviens vers moi en mode fait moi des calins pour le rassurer  ::  . 

Par moment leeloo lui rappelle quand meme qu'elle est arrivé en premier et ils se coursent comme des fous mais c'est plus du jeu que de la vraie bagarre  :Smile: 

Yuko j'ai beau l'amadouer avec des caresses et de la bouff , il en a strictement rien à foutre  ::

----------


## Physalie

Les deux sortis samedi dernier :

----------


## Physalie

Quelques photos des 2 ptits loups qui ont finalement attéris chez moi provisoirement  Pumkin ou toujours là Leeloo
Ils progressent mais ne sont pas encore adoptable mais profitent énoooormément de la chaleur de leur Fa
Pumkin est hyper câlin dans les petites pièces, ronronneur hors pair et joueur invétéré mais panique un peu dans une grande pièce.
Leeloo est encore hyper flippée mais elle y arrivera  :Smile:  Elle commence à faire la fofolle c'est bon signe !!

----------


## Physalie

Je ne résiste pas à mettre les news de Garou données par sa FA



Dernières news pour le gentil "p'tit gros" (je rappelle qu'il y est arrivé il y aura 1 semaine demain !) :
"sa devise pourrait se résumer en quelques K
-canapé
-carpette
-calins
Il s' est très vite civilisé, vient s'intaller tout seul à mes cotés en se couchant sur le dos et ne miaule pas que pour réclamer à manger. Pour les photos, il faut attendre qu'il s'éloigne et choisir le bon profil"

----------


## minicat

Ahh je suis restée bloqué en lisant "leeloo" je me suis dit : " whaaat mais non elle est chez moi " roh la la , sont magnifiques tout ces petits loulous

----------


## Physalie

Oui je savais que tu allais bugger lol Mais comme je te l'ai dit on avait choisi en même temps et pas trouvé de nom après, donc on est resté sur celui là  :Smile:

----------


## Physalie

Des news d'un ptit loup 

Le petit gourmand s'appelle *Ithaque* maintenant 

 



mr Ithaque, en FA chez moi, qui progresse à vitesse grand V ! l est encore un peu craintif mais Ithaque accepte les câlins et ronronne même sous les caresses, une fois mis en confiance

----------


## Physalie

des nouvelles de *Clarence*



La miss était hyper stressée au début, alors que c'était la plus sociable sur site, elle a changé de FA il y  presqu'un mois afin qu'on puisse se consacrer à elle.

Petit dragon au début, elle a accepté quelques caresses forcées. Des nouvelles données par la FA
larence qui progresse  puisqu'elle accepte de manger des "tranches" de paté directement dans ma main... pour l'instant elle ne veut toujours plus de caresse, mais me suis à la salle de bain, et la nuit, elle se couche dans la chambre sur un petit tapis de mon coté du lit... je pense qu'elle est en train d'analyser si on est méchant ou pas, elle observe aussi beaucoup comment les autres chats de la maison se comporte avec nous... et elle se promène davantage dans la maison... je pense que l'on est sur la bonne voie !
Ce sera long, mais mieux vaut long sans la bousculer, que rapide et qu'elle ne régresse.
sinon hier soir, elle c'est endormi coller contre mes jambes avec des caresses pendant que je lisais ^^


La Fa est particulièrement patiente, sachant que Clarence a quand même réussi à ouvrir la cage des gerbilles en en manger deux :-/.

----------


## minicat

Oh pov louloute :/ 

Des petites nouvelles de yuko : ce loulou me donne du fil a retordre : il est dans la salle de bain et dans sa cage de transport dont il ne sort pas quand on est la , il accepte les caresses mais c'est quand meme forcé et on sent bien qu'il est énooooormement tendu c'est fou ! Je vois pas de progrès. 
Dès que j'enleve le 'toit' de la cage il se barre a fond de train en me soufflant dessus.

Patience patience donc pour voir des resultats . Je vais l'emmener au veto dès qu'il n'y a plus de neige héhé pour qu'il puisse etre mis en contact avec diesel , en esperant que ca le rassure un peu ce ptit loup

----------


## Kyt's

Merci pour les nouvelles de toute cette petite troupe désormais à l'abri !
Ca fait plaisir de les voir, de connaître leur évolution.  :: 
Par ici, c'est la fête quand on rentre, des ronrons et des pattounes à gogo et du jeu, tout plein de jeu.
On ne peut s'empêcher de penser à ceux qui sont encore dehors, dans le froid, sous la menace des maladies et aux petits qui sont déjà en préparation.  ::

----------


## Physalie

Courage *Minicat* ! J'espère que Yuko va avoir le déclic bientôt  :Smile:  avec des photos aussi détendu que mister Diesel !

J'ai reçu de superbes photos de Kyts ce soir, je vous en ferai profiter dès que j'ai un instant pour les mettre ! Gribouille est comme à son habitude trooop adorable  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Courage *Minicat* ! J'espère que Yuko va avoir le déclic bientôt  :Smile:  avec des photos aussi détendu que mister Diesel !

J'ai reçu de superbes photos de *Kyts* ce soir, je vous en ferai profiter dès que j'ai un instant pour les mettre ! *Gribouille* est comme à son habitude trooop adorable  ::

----------


## Physalie

Nouvelles de la petite famille, la petite maman s'appelle *Kalinka* , tout le monde va bien, le petit noir a ouvert ses yeux, mais les deux autres toujours pas. Niveau poids ils progressent ; le ptit roux fait 195g, le noir 154g et le tigré 145g.
La maman n'aime pas quand la FA fait le ménage de leur petit nid  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## co92

Allez encore une bonne nouvelle : Garou va rester dans sa famille d'accueil ! Il s'est installé, découvre la maison pièce après pièce, adore sa nouvelle maitresse et sa vie calme (il ne serait pas heureux dans une famille trop remuante). Il ne s'intéresse même plus à l'extérieur, préfère largement dormir dans une corbeille ou sur le canapé.
Ce qu'il adore par dessus tout : c'est regarder la télé avec sa maitresse, couché à côté d'elle, bidon à l'air pour mieux savourer les caresses (et il miaule si les calins n'arrivent pas assez vite !).
Question nourriture, pas de souci : steack haché, poisson cru ou cuit, il apprécie tout  :: 

Et vous savez quoi ? il adore se faire brosser ... eh oui, Garou cachait une âme de midinette sous son look de baroudeur !!! Il a récupéré un poil tout doux sur tout le corps !

Comme quoi, la surprise fut excellente : Garou n'était pas un sauvage, juste un gros doudou qui rêvait de confort, d'amour et d'un toit bien à lui ! Merci à sa bonne fée qui a osé l'approcher. 
Je pense à tous les autres, sous la neige et dans le froid, j'en ai les larmes aux yeux, nous n'avons pas l'argent pour les prendre en charge,  qui pourra être leur bonne fée à eux aussi ?

----------


## Physalie

Dommage que l on ne puisse pas "liker"+++++
Merci pour cette super mega bonne nouvelle Co !! Je suis sur un petit nuage :-) et morte de rire d'imaginer Garou se faire brosser hihi !!

----------


## WB Bidou

Rhhho c'est génial toutes ces bonnes nouvelles !!! Des petits loups qui grossissent, un Gribouille méga-heureux chez Kyt's, Garou adopté par sa FA malgré son look de baroudeur et qui se révèle etre un amour de chat (et qui aime le brossage  :: )
J'adore !!!!!!  :: 
Merci à toutes celles qui ont accepté de prendre en charge ces loulous et surtout immense MERCI à Physalie qui n'a pas baissé les bras devant l'ampleur de la tache et qui relance jour après jour pour que tous ces minous trouvent une place au chaud  ::

----------


## Physalie

J'ai eu des nouvelles du ptit *Pumkin* hier ! il a beaucoup grandi, tout fin tout beau ! pour le caractère c'est ce que j'avais écrit plus haut, très très câlin dans ses moments de calme et très proche de son copain chat  :: 



- - - Mise à jour - - -

trop mimi mon chouchou ::

----------


## Physalie

Nous les attendions tous, voici les photos de *Gribouille*  ::  qui est une boule d'amour et apprécie beaucoup les enfants 

Il prend la pause..


Les valises c'est toujours trèèèès intéressant 


Avec les enfants  :: 


Crevé


*Merci Kyt's pour ces moments de bonheur partagés*

----------


## Physalie

Je ne sais plus si cela avait été dit quelque part mais selon des proches de Kyt's,  Gribouille a un regard incroyable envers elle débordant d'amour et de reconnaissance  :: ,  tant et si bien celle-ci n'a pu que craquer... *Gribouille continuera de vivre auprès de Kyt's pour leur plus grand bonheur commun..*

----------


## Alicelovespets

Que des super nouvelles !!!  ::

----------


## -Orl-

> Pièce jointe 106245Pièce jointe 106243


Concernant ce beau chaton, voici des nouvelles.
A son arrivée c'était distribution de coup de patte et il crachait sur tout ceux qui osait s'approcher de lui.
Quelques jours après, il se révèle être un amour qui adore les caresses, et va y que je présente mon bidou pour des câlins ou que je mendort sous les caresses.
Il apprécie aussi de jouer avec le plumeau. Un amour j'vous dis.  :: 







> Pièce jointe 106246Pièce jointe 106244


Ce magnifique chat est un jeune mâle. Il a été castré, testé Fiv/FeLV (négatif) et identifié hier.
Il s'appelle Kiro. Il rejoindra sa FALD mardi soir.
Il est encore très stressé, le contexte cage n'est à mon avis pas fait pour lui.

----------


## Physalie

Chats sortis hier soir

*Lutti 
*
 



Noiraud avec une super bouille avec une dépilation





L'écaille poils mi-longs

----------


## Physalie

Des photos de l'*écaille poils mi-longs* que PussySybelle a nommé *Maya 

*

Pas beaucoup de lumière désolée pour les photos pas terribles...

Ce matin la miss a gouté le doigt de PussySybelle quand elle a voulu la toucher mais elle ne "charge" pas.

----------


## -Orl-

Quelques photos de Lutti, le soir de son arrivé, installé dans son hamac.







Et je ne résiste pas à l'idée de vous mettre des photos du petit gris qui est méga détendu.

----------


## audreymaxtuco

Superbes photos
Il a l'air zen le Lutti  ::  et le tit bleu bien gentil aussi  ::

----------


## Physalie

J'ai un peu de retard pour cette photo reçue la semaine dernière désolée, mais mieux vaut tard que jamais  :Big Grin: 
Regardez cette bouille zen de la maman !

 :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Les ptits bouts ont bien grandi !!

----------


## Alicelovespets

Encore des super nouvelles !!! Bravo !! Que des chats adorables sur ce site décidément.

----------


## Physalie

Des nouvelles de la fratrie d*'Ithaque* dont j'avais mis des nouvelles plus haut

*Iloa* ( ex Bandit  :Stick Out Tongue: )

Méfiante envers les enfants, mais aime jouer avec eux "de loin" (distance de "sécurité" de 20 cm mini).
Très méfiante envers les adultes.
Je peux la prendre mains nues, elle ne griffe plus (quand j'arrive à l'attraper ! lol).
Une fois mise en confiance, confinée dans une serviette, elle se laisse caresser sans problème et ronronne de plaisir 







et *Izora*

Méfiante envers les enfants, mais aime jouer avec eux "de loin" (distance de "sécurité" de 20 cm mini).
Très méfiante envers les adultes.
Je ne peux pas encore la prendre mains nues, elle a tendance à vouloir griffer (quand j'arrive à l'attraper ! lol).
Une fois mise en confiance, confinée dans une serviette, elle se laisse caresser sans problème et ronronne de plaisir


Photos de la progression de la miss









Elle a une super bouille cette miss 

Et voilà les deux beautés 



Pas trop de nouvelles encore de leur frère *Iggy* qui apparemment fait sa mauvaise tête 

juste une photo au tout début pour montrer sa ptite bouille


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ptites news de *Garou

*

"il y a bataille pour la prise de contrôle du fauteuil devant l'ordi et le canapé devant la télé, il a su trouver les meilleurs coins de la maison rapidement !"
 :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

la photo de Garou est toute petite snif ( surtout à côté de celle d'Iggy ) mais c'est pas de ma faute !

----------


## Physalie

Nouvelles de Kiro par Amnésie en rentrant mardi dernier..




> Coucou!
> Nous sommes rentrés à l'instant avec Kiro!
> (j'ai eu des soucis pour rentrer, toutes les routes étaient barrées grrr)
> Il est juste magnifique!
> Bon par contre euh pour l'instant pas la peine de tenter d'y mettre les doigts sinon on se fait lacérer hin on va le laisser un chouilla peinard!
> Comme mon fiv en garde s'est montré agressif envers mes chats hier Kiro crèchera dans ma chambre un premier temps (et l'autre bin il va devoir se contenter du bureau tant pis pour lui pour le coup!). 
> J'espère qu'il va se détendre, la cage de quarantaine ça ne devait pas lui plaire pour qu'il devienne comme ça donc on va voir en étant un peu plus libre dans 15 m² ce qu'il en dit!

----------


## Physalie

*Forrest bien qu'apeuré est cool, ne feule pas, ne griffe pas ne mord pas...
Recherche FA + ASSO* 





Il n'a pas été pas très cool chez le véto par contre, à courir partout ( ben oui pourquoi croyez vous que je l'ai appelé Forrest lol) donc on ne sait toujours pas exactement ce qu'il a mis à part des puces  ::  et on va faire un test pour teigne aussi

----------


## Physalie

Ce serait possible en effet.. 
On devrait en savoir plus d'ici quelques jours, en attendant Forrest se repose enfin..

----------


## melusine23

Je redonne des nouvelles des juniors sous SSAD, Harlem et Haya. Haya reste la plus méfiante mais elle est parfaitement à l'aise dans l'appartement et avec les autres chats. Jamais cachée, très présente, mais toujours à distance d'un bras et demi pour ne pas être attrapée. Pour autant, quand j'arrive finalement à l'attraper, elle ronronne facilement sous les caresses, mais n'est toujours pas décidée à venir réclamer des câlins, elle préfère se frotter aux autre chats. Toujours plus jolie, elle est joueuse et gourmande et peut oublier de respecter sa distance de sécurité des humains dans ces cas-là (plumeau, kiri au bout du doigt...)

Après sa stérilisation (regardez comme elle m'en veut...):


A la chasse au plumeau :




Tant qu'il y a un mètre entre nous, Haya est totalement détendue :


Quant au petit Harlem, il ose davantage s'approcher, il adore les câlins et ronronne assez fort, mais il appréhende encore la première caresse, il s'approche en se frottant d'abord aux autres chats que je caresse avant de se laisser aller. C'est aussi un gourmand et un grand joueur (de plumeau, de balle dans le circuit, de tout ce qui traîne dans la maison...) et un gros amoureux des autres chats dont il est très très proche. Vu comme il est speed, les seules photos réussies du petit loup sont dans ses rares moments statiques.





Les deux petits coeurs sont à jour de tout et sont proposés à l'adoption sous contrat SSAD. Ils peuvent être adoptés ensemble ou séparément, mais avoir une présence féline dans leur futur foyer serait un plus pour leur bien-être.

Je croise les doigts pour que d'autres petits coeurs comme eux puissent enfin sortir de ce site sans fin sur lequel Physalie s'échine depuis des mois...

----------


## Alicelovespets

Encore d'excellentes nouvelles des chats sortis. Merci ! Tous des amours  ::

----------


## Physalie

Ils sont superbes Mel merci bcp !
Haya a des couleurs magnifiques..et Harlem a l'air d'un gai luron :-D

----------


## Kyt's

_La belle vie_





Merci Physalie  ::

----------


## Physalie

Le pacha !!!! :-) trop mignon !!

----------


## Tiffany52

C'est possible d'avoir des nouvelles de Lutti ? 
il est très craintif ou pas ? j'aimerais en savoir plus sur son comportement dans sa FAQ.

Merci  :Smile:

----------


## -Orl-

Lutti va bien. Corysa terminé.
C'est un gourmand avec un bon appétit.

Il ne crache pas, ne griffe pas, ne grogne pas, se laisse caresser, recule quand il n'est pas rassuré.
Son regard se détends, je peux faire le ménage tranquillement dans sa cage, il ne dit rien.
Il ne cherche pas le contact, reste dans son coin, accepte qu'on le touche, qu'on lui caresse le dessus de la tête (n'aime pas trop qu'on lui caresse les joues, ça lui chatouille les moustaches et il fait des grimaces  :: ).
Il est pas méchant, il se demande juste ce qu'on lui veut et a besoin d'être rassuré.

Pour le moment pas assez à l'aise pour jouer en ma présence. Mais il doit joué quand je suis absente car le jouet pendu dans sa cage s'use.  :: 

Il a une petite zone sans poils sur le dos, un prélèvement a été fait, la véto m'a conseillée de commencer l'imaveral même si pour le moment la culture ne donne rien.
J'ai voulu tentée hier, mais le gant de toilette l'effrayait, il voulait y donner des coups de patte, je n'ai pas plus insisté que ça, je regarderais ce soir si la zone a évoluée ou pas depuis son arrivée (ça ne se voit pas à moins d'écarter le poils).

----------


## Physalie

son regard a déjà beaucoup beaucoup changé entre dehors et là  :Smile:  Merci bcp Orl

----------


## co92

L'adoptante de Garou a eu un ennui de santé et est hospitalisée. Du coup le gentil minou est de retour à la maison. Je vais en profiter pour le faire opérer de son croc, il a une infection autour, la véto va le lui retirer, ca ira mieux pour lui. Décidément il va m'associer à des trucs pas sympas (visites vétos, voiture ...), je vais définitivement être la méchante dans sa tête  :Frown:

----------


## minicat

Des petites nouvelles de Diesel et Yuko :


Diesel détendu du slip et en manque d'affection , mode squattage a fond  :: 

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
Il est beau heiiinnnn  :: 



Et une petite surprise pour la fin : Yuko toujours aussi peu ecline aux calins mais y' du potentiel .
Mon petit male etait en fait une petite femmelle et dimanche SURPRIIISSSEE:



Des minis crottes : 2 chtiots dans le panier  ::

----------


## Alicelovespets

Diesel est très beau par contre mince pour yuko !! Comment vont les chatons ?

----------


## Physalie

Le petit Gimli (le petit malade sur site) sorti mercredi dernier
dans ma boite de transport et puis dans celle de la covoitureuse 


Nez très très morveux mais il mange donc il ne peut qu'aller bien mieux très vite.. 
Il se laisse caresser sans aucune agressivité avec les yeux en orbites lol 
Vivement qu'il se détende un peu

----------


## Physalie

Des news en vrac

*Maya* l'écaille noire que PussySybelle a récupéré en urgence était gestante de 4 petits..., elle a été avortée, est testée négative et r_echerche toujours une FALD
_
*Forrest* a été castré également, un prélèvement a été fait pour déterminer si teigne ou pas. 

J'ai squatté un peu chez *Minicat* hier.. la miss Leeloo (que j'ai trouvée dans la rue) est fidèle à elle même hyper sociable, câline, joueuse.. un amour..
*Diesel* est un nounours qui fait son timide mais a quand même daigné sortir en ma présence et couvrir de ronrons, câlins et bisous Minicat ! un vrai tendre celui là..
*Yuko* et ses bébés surprise (!) vont bien, la miss accepte les caresses malgré tout, tout doucement.. elle reste protectrice de ses bébés normal.

Nouvelles dela FA de* Clarence " * Elle commence a venir doucement vers nous, elle grimpe enfin sur le pied du lit quand on dort lol la maline!
Et Dragibus va la chercher quand il est en plein calins , c'est rigolo a voir, il se frotte les moustache contre nos tête, puis va voir Clarence et en fait de même du genre" hey viens nous rejoindre", il le fait en ronronnant, et Clarence me Nuregarde l'air de se dire: "mais il me veux quoi lui ?""

Nouvelles de la FA de *Pumkin "* Sinon l'approche de Pumkin se fait de mieux en mieux...il y a encore qlq jours il était difficile de l'approcher ou de l'attraper, mais maintenant c'est lui qui vient tout le temps se coller à moi et il est très très câlin (il est aussi câlin qu'il était peureux)...il vient même jouer et chercher des caresses auprès de ma compagne...
D'ailleurs, eu moment ou j'écris il essaye de monter sur mes genoux..."

----------


## minicat

Les chatons se portent bien pour l'instant , ça tête , ça gigote, ça couine quand ça a faim bref ça va pour l'instant , on surveille tout çà  :Smile: 
Heureusement il y en a que deux ! 

Et oui le petit diesel un vrai moteur sur pattes , vive les léchouilles les calins  ::  ( oui je craque totalement pour lui ^^ )

----------


## Kyt's

_Les avantages de l'extérieur, sans les inconvénients...
Après-midi "bain de soleil" _  :Cool:

----------


## Physalie

oulà c'est un grand grand malheureux celui là  ::  c'est génial !!
il est trop adorable, il a un poil qui a l'air hyper soyeux.. vivement la visite post-adoption  ::

----------


## Alicelovespets

::

----------


## papillon60000

ça fait vraiment plaisir de voir tous ces loulous revenus à une vie normale et soignés au chaud

un gd merci aux FA et aux assos qui ont répondu présentes au SOS de Physalie qui est qd même une gde cinglée de s'être lancée dans un sauvetage de cette ampleur  :: 

pour Clarence, elle est entre de bonnes mains vu que notre Dragibus (qui vient de ma fourrière) est dans la même et qu'il a progressé plus la 1ère semaine de son arrivée qu'en 2 mois dans sa FA précédente... ya pas, la socia faut savoir y faire

allez on souhaite la même fin heureuse aux minous encore sur le site !

----------


## minicat

Diesel :                  Yuko et ses petits bouts :       Une petite dernière de Leeloo qui certes n'a pas été sorti du site mais il y a un bout de diesel donc j'ai le droit  ::

----------


## Physalie

Merci *Papillon* pour ce qualificatif de cinglée lol  :Big Grin:  
Je sais que* Clarence* est effectivement entre de très bonnes mains je pense  :Pom pom girl: 

J'ai reçu d'autres photos de *Pumkin* je les mettrai prochainement.

Je suis d'ailleurs en retard sur ce post puisque je n'ai pas mentionné la sortie de l'*écaille diluée* samedi dernier. Elle a été opérée ce matin..Elle était gestante  " d'au moins 4 chatons ".. j'adore la précision de l'asv..bref.. je suis bien contente qu'on ait pu éviter les naissances. Elle est testée négative elle aussi et aurait environ 4 ans.. J'ai rarement vu un chat de 4 ans "sauvage" comme elle sur site hein..encore un abandon quand elle "a fini d'être chaton" très certainement. Elle s'appelera peut-être *Isaé*  :Smile: 

*Minicat* ils sont trop chou, tous autant qu'ils sont  ::   moi je suis fan de photos faut pas hésiter  :Smile:   Leeloo a bien posé pour une fois hihi quelle belle chipie celle-ci aussi !!

----------


## minicat

Elle a posé uniquement parcequ'elle essayait de choper la dragonne de mon appareil a vrai dire !! xD  Sinon grande nouvelle : yuko a pour la premiere fois mangé dans ma main la patée ( vive almo \o/ ) et je suis ulltra contente voila !  Les petits commencent a ouvrir les yeux et les oreilles se défripent, on a hate de voir l'evolution et je craque totalement pour la petite famille .. et diesel ... et leeloo .. Bon ok je les veux tout les 5 !! Pas possible mais sinon roh lala que des bouilles d'anges à l'appart !!

----------


## minicat

Elle a posé uniquement parcequ'elle essayait de choper la dragonne de mon appareil a vrai dire !! xD  Sinon grande nouvelle : yuko a pour la premiere fois mangé dans ma main la patée ( vive almo \o/ ) et je suis ulltra contente voila !  Les petits commencent a ouvrir les yeux et les oreilles se défripent, on a hate de voir l'evolution et je craque totalement pour la petite famille .. et diesel ... et leeloo .. Bon ok je les veux tout les 5 !! Pas possible mais sinon roh lala que des bouilles d'anges à l'appart !!

----------


## Physalie

Moi aussi je suis ultra contente   ::  moi aussi comme quoi la patience !!

Et puis Forrest va avoir sa chance aussi alors ça aussi ça vaut  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## la louve rouge

Bonjour tout le monde! 
je viens de lire toutes vos aventures et je suis boulversée par tant d'amour....moi qui croyais qu'il avait quitté ce monde!
Milles bravos c'est merveilleux!
 Je voudrais moi aussi contribué a cette belle histoire, je voudrais étre la maman du petit chaton gris de la miss rebelle Yuko quand il sera sevré, et je peux prendre le 2ém petit en tant que famille d'acceuil en attendant qu'il trouve sa famille.
je ne peux malheureusement pas adopté un chat adulte car j'ai un grand bébé de 14mois, Zoprak un dogue allemand adorable mais très impréssionant et joueur, des bébés seront plus aptes a s'habitués a cette vie commune sans se blessés mutuellement.
j'ai l'habitude depuis mes 18ans de vivre avec des chiens et des chats, j'ai maintenant 27ans et mon 1er chien est parti au paradis en octobre dernier et sa soeur Shiva une toute petite minette trouvée dans la rue a 3 semaines, était partie en juillet...une année très noire...
alors voilà, il n'y a plus que mon Zozo... j'ai pris le temps de me remettre de ces tragédies et aujourd'hui je suis prette a agrandir la famille dans la joie et l'amour.
 je n'ai malheureusement pas beaucoup de moyen (c'est pourquoi je mets toujours tous mes bébés sous mutuelle) mais j'ai du temps a revendre, et a part l'adoption du chaton gris et de l'accueil de son frère je peux également venir aider Physalie sur le site car j'habite a villejuif si c'est utile je peux également apporter de la nourriture et des jouets pour les familles de temps en temps quand mes finances me le permettent.
Voilà vous savez tout, dites moi vite ce que vous en pensez, que je puisse préparer la venue des bébés et leurs touvés leurs prénoms, je souhaite les batisés car c'est fort possible que je garde les deux si le 2ém ne trouve pas rapidement de famille sérieuse car je suis un coeur d'artichaut et je m'attache très vite  :: ... ce sera surement dur de le voir partir! Dans l'attente de vous lire, très amicalement. 
Et vraiment BRAVO encore!!! sane

----------


## Physalie

Bonjour  La Louve Rouge, 

Merci pour votre intérêt pour les petits chanceux.

Quant aux bébés de Yuko, les petits n'ont même pas 15 jours..et ne seront pas réservables avant d'avoir 8/10 semaines. Ils resteront avec leur maman dans leur FA jusqu'à adoption.
Je ne doute pas que les demandes vont pleuvoir pour le petit gris, et l'association choisira la meilleure famille pour les deux bébés quand nous en saurons plus sur leur caractère.
Vous pourrez donc contacter l'asso quand ils seront mis à l'adoption  :Smile:

----------


## la louve rouge

Coucou Physalie,
merci pour ces informations, pouvez-vous me transmettre les coordonnées de l'association qui s'occupe de lui svp?
si je narrive pas a adopté le petit gris ce n'est pas très grave (mais il est tellement craquant!!) j'en adopterais un autre, l'essentiel est qu'il soit bébé pour qu'il puisse s'adapté a son (très) grand frère et qu'ils prennent plaisir ensuite a vivre et jouer ensemble. et aussi qu'il ne soit pas noir comme ma petite Shiva....... je veux juste ré-adopté un chat et donner une chance a un petit sans famille, la robe n'est pas vraiment importante, heureusement d'ailleurs...
sinon avez-vous besoin d'aide sur le site? avec de la nourriture et des jouets? et j'oubliais aussi, j'ai été toiletteuse pro pendant quelques années, donc si vous avez des chats robe longue abimée tique ou autre je peux me déplacée sur paris en toute gratuitée pour m'en occupé si vous n'avez personne pour ça. je n'ai pas de matériel mais si personne n'en a je peux demander a mon ex-patronne et amie de m'en pretter, je pense que ça ne pauserai pas de problème. Voilà voilà, n'hésitez pas a solliciter de mon temps au besoin, je serais ravie de faire partie de votre belle équipe! sane

----------


## minicat

Décidément ce petit loulou fait déjà craquer plein de monde avec même pas 15 jours dans les pattes !

----------


## minicat

Bon allez après je me calme sur les photos promis !        Leeloo et Diesel en séance glue  ::  des gros pots de colle ces deux la  ::

----------


## Alicelovespets

::  Adorable !!!  ::

----------


## Physalie

Le *petit Gimli* a eu la totale : castration, identification, tests ( Fiv Felv et Corona ! négatif à tous), prise de sang pour vérifier parasite, analyse de la peau pour savoir ce qu'il en était car négatif à la teigne.. verdict il a quelques puces, mais sinon des larves de poux et des cheyletiellose ce qui lui commençait une dépilation ! donc on sait ce qui se passe a priori sur le terrain et ça, c'est top !! 

Je pense en effet que c'est ce qu'avait *Forrest* et que c'est aussi ce que commence à déclencher certains chats noirs sur le site.

----------


## Alicelovespets

Comment va Kiro ? Il se détend ? Tu as de nouvelles photos ?
Garou a pu rentrer chez son adoptante ou elle est toujours malade ?

----------


## Physalie

Je pense qu'Amnésie mettra des news de Kiro !

*Garou* s'est fait arraché un croc et reste chez Co92 pour l'instant car sa maîtresse est toujours hospitalisée. Il se remet bien et adore le canapé. 

J'ai oublié de dire que l'âge du petit *Gimli* est estimé à 10 mois !! vu son gabarit j'aurai jamais dit ça mais bon, minus quoi ! et qu'il a des dents cassées en bas ptit père. Il va mieux niveau coriza, il a eu une injection pour ça. Il est choyé le ptit père

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Concernant l'écaille diluée, maintenant* Isaé* elle se remet de son opération, elle commence à se détendre.

----------


## Kyt's

_C'est le Ouiiiikend !_  ::

----------


## Physalie

La bouille !!! Ce chat respire la gentillesse !!
Et ça se voit qu'il est trop maltraité !!! Chaise + coussin svp !!
Y en a une qui est gaga :-)

----------


## Physalie

Izora a été adoptée ce we  :: 





Christobald devenu magnifique... est réservé  ::  il partira dans sa famille le we prochain.

----------


## Alicelovespets

Super !!!  ::

----------


## PussySybelle

Formidable ! Belle récompense Physalie and co  !!!

----------


## Physalie

Je suis bien contente oui  :Smile:  *Izora* va finir de progresser dans sa famille avec une petite fille ( pas celle sur la photo c'était cz la FA)

*Christobald* a bien changé ça fait tellement plaisir de le voir aussi beau ! et rassuré.. 
à peine mi à l'adoption avec sa photo hop réservé, j'aurai même pas eu le temps de le revoir tout beau !

j'ai eu quelques photos de *Gimli* aussi qui découvre les copains et l'arbre à chat.

----------


## melusine23

Mon petit noiraud à poils blancs parsemés sur le bidon et le plastron, HARLEM, 8 mois, timidou de son état et intouchable quand il l'a décidé, a été adopté hier par un monsieur plein de patience. Il aura un copain chat, Spooky, 4 ans, qui a perdu ses anciens compagnons chats à quelques années d'intervalle, dont le dernier il y a 15 jours. Le monsieur n'éprouvait pas le besoin d'adopter un loulou si rapidement mais il a d'abord pensé à son Spooky, craignant qu'il déprime sans compagnie féline, et il s'est lancé à la recherche d'un nouveau compagnon.

Pourtant HARLEM n'a fait aucun effort pendant toute la visite du monsieur chez moi, refusant d'abord de se montrer, puis de se laisser toucher, même par moi, alors qu'il sait très bien aussi venir me réclamer des câlins à forts miaous sonores et frottage contre moi, mes chats, etc.

Malgré tout, le monsieur a confirmé son adoption, j'ai amené le beau gosse hier soir dans son nouveau chez lui, et j'ai eu du mal à laisser ma petite boule de poils pas rassurée, toute tremblante, cachée dans un coin de l'appartement... Les choses vont mieux depuis cette nuit, HARLEM a été à la litière, visité tout l'appartement, joué avec des jouets que j'ai amené parce que je savais qu'il les aimait, et le monsieur s'est retrouvé à 4h du matin à faire une partie de plumeau avec ses deux chats! Bon, il n'a toujours pas pu le toucher, mais y a du progrès. Loulou n'avait pas encore mangé ce matin, donc on surveille, d'autant qu'il est normalement très très très gourmand, même s'il reste long et élancé.

Sa soeur Haya l'a un peu cherché hier, aujourd'hui elle cherchait un nouveau compagnon de jeu mais n'a pas eu beaucoup de succès. Heureusement, Gros Nounou est là, toujours prêt à jouer avec tout chat qui le demande !  :: 

Quelques photos pour rappel :





Et Haya, toujours à l'adoption, mais beaucoup plus timide qu'Harlem :


Amoureuse de mon chat, Forrest... notez la différence de taille de la tête !

----------


## Physalie

Merci pour le bel Harlem  :Smile:

----------


## Alicelovespets

Très bonne nouvelle pour Harlem !!  ::

----------


## melusine23

Je ne résiste pas au fait de vous donner de bonnes nouvelles d'HARLEM en direct de chez son adoptant. Après, promis, je laisse le post clair pour les autres loulous sortis du site de Physalie !  :: 

Les news revues dès le dimanche (sachant que j'ai déposé Harlem dans son nouveau chez-lui samedi soir):
"Alors comment s'est passée cette 1ere nuit ? Tout le monde n'a pas beaucoup dormi. Je pense que Harlem a été dans le plat car j'ai entendu un ramdam et Spooky était sur mes pieds. Ca a un peu grogné, même Harlem s'y est mis, genre "moi aussi je peux le faire". Je l'ai également entendu miaulé 3 ou 4 fois. Nous avons joué avec le plumeau, les 2 chats étaient a 50 cm l'un de l'autre (bon il était 4h du mat', ça reste exceptionnel). Il a joué en solo avec ses 2 boules dont celle a clochette. Donc il a visité, il est même monté sur mon bureau. Il a dormi (il dort encore d'ailleurs) entre la porte d'entrée et le rideau: c'est un des endroits de Spooky. Spooky semble l'attendre en fixant la porte d'entrée. Par contre je pense qu'il n'a pas encore mangé et bu. Je lui ai lancé 2 croquettes (car je n'ai pas pu l'approcher mais je suis confiant) mais il n'en a pas voulu. A suivre aujourd'hui..."

Et la photo qui va avec les news:


Et dimanche en fin de journée :
"Grosse progression en cette fin de journée : Harlem a fait ses besoins et gère bien la litière, a mangé des croquettes et quelques morceaux de jambon. Il a beaucoup joué sur le lit avec ses deux balles. Ils se sont rapprochés sérieusement au cours d'une partie de cache-cache : l'un sous une couverture, l'autre a l'extérieur. Harlem a lancé quelques coups de pattes mais tout a fait gentiment et Spooky a fait de même. Mais c'était vraiment sur le jeu. Il a souhaité se faire brosser mais Spooky a dit non (je brossais Spooky) lorsqu'il a essayé de se frotter a lui au 1er coup de brosse. Même si il s'est rapproché de moi: il a grimpé sur le bord du canapé pendant que j'y étais, je n'ai pas pu le caresser. Mais ça va venir... Je suis confiant pour leur 1ere journée en solo, je vais brancher des caméras WiFi pour surveiller (mais juste histoire de)"

Encore une tite photo :


Puis lundi : 
"Toujours une très bonne progression (je suis agréablement surpris et heureux que cela se passe ainsi). Je peux caresser Slinky (nouveau nom de Harlem. J'espère que cela ne vous embête pas) et le brosser. Il s'est beaucoup rapproché de Spooky (mais c'est réciproque en fait). Pendant le brossage, il s'amuse a se frotter a Spooky et lui donne des coups de tête (ce qui surprend Spooky). Il mange correctement et boit également, les selles sont tout a fait normales. Il joue a toutes sortes de jeux qu'il trouve dans son environnement. Et la bonne surprise de ce soir a été de l'entendre ronronner. Tout cela après seulement 2 jours, wouah."

Et hop deux photos :



Et enfin ce 1e mai, j'ai d'abord reçu cette super photo :


Le temps de m'extasier, et un nouveau message arrivait :
"Oui, des changements au quotidien... Ce matin, réveil par de gros ronrons et même un bisou sur mon menton :-0 
Par contre ce matin j'ai constaté un écoulement a son oeil droit, jusqu'au milieu du nez. J'ai essaye de l'attraper mais il m'a griffé la main. Il a finalement nettoyé lui-même son oeil. Ce soir rebelotte, mais beaucoup moins important (genre crotte d'oeil). J'ai essaye de l'attraper par la nuque mais il m'a craché dessus. Je n'ai pas insisté. Pourtant il ne cligne pas de l'oeil, ne montre aucune gène, pas d'éternuement. Et durant la journée, rien, pas d'écoulement. Vous aviez constaté cela ? Et l'autre question que je me pose c'est comment je peux l'attraper... Là, c'est un peu comme au 1er jour, je ne peux pas le caresser."

Après ma réponse, j'ai eu le droit à une autre photo !  :: 


Voilà, voilà, voilà... je suis ravie, fallait que je partage tout ça avec vous. Allez, maintenant, place aux autres loulous !  ::

----------


## Physalie

Super pour petit Harlem / Slinky !!!! :-D
Cest vraiment hyper rapide comme acclimatation ! 

Tu peux mettre les news autant que tu veux Mel c'est fait pour et ça fait très plaisir !!

----------


## PussySybelle

superbes nouvelles qui donnent de l'espoir pour les autres minous

----------


## Kyt's

Que ça fait du bien ces nouvelles !  :: 


_Ici, c'est le bonheur..._






N'oublions pas les autres !  :: 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...e-paris-79769/

http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...-mai-rp-86681/

----------


## amnesie

Comme les loulous ont changé, et comme ils sont beaux!

Je met enfin des news de Kiro! J'ai pas énormément de temps excusez moi !

Donc avec Kiro malheureusement on avance pas ... Il y a encore certains jours ou je l'entends se jeter contre un mur dans notre bureau (parce qu'il y a le vélux très haut et qu'il doit espérer l'atteindre et s'échapper ... du coup on laisse toujours fermé même si ça aurait bien besoin d'être aéré parce qu'il n'aura aucun mal à s'échapper sinon. 

Le mettre dans notre bureau a relevé de l'exploit  :Frown:  Il a même sauté du palier à l'étage jusqu'au rez de chaussée plusieurs mètres plus bas pour que je ne l'approche pas. Impossible de l'approcher , ça a été rusé pour essayer de le mettre dans notre bureau et l'y enfermé ça l'a rendu fou le soir même  :Frown:  

Mon bureau est pratique parce que peu de d'endroits ou se cacher, juste un en fait : dans le bureau de l'ordinateur. Du coup il se cache derrière le clavier et gare à nous si on ose toucher autre chose que ça  :: 

J'avais un bouquin sur lequel sa patte arrière était posé et crotte j'avais vraiment envie de le lire la semaine dernière. J'ai essayé doucement de tirer le bout de mon livre, Kiro a paniqué, il m'a presque sauté au visage avant de repartir se planquer ....  :Frown:  

Je lui en veut pas pauvre loulou d'être comme ça, mais j'ai l'impression de ne rien pouvoir faire pour lui. Quand je vois la progression de vos loulous je me dis "pourquoi pas lui"? C'est vrai que pour le moment on est dans une grosse impasse avec lui je ne vois pas d'évolution. Même en restant des heures dans la même pièce que lui assise au sol avec un bouquin sans faire de bruit, j'ai beau y passer des heures tant que je suis là il ne s'aventure pas. 

J'ai réussit quand même avant hier à vous faire 2 photos parce qu'il avait migré non plus derrière le clavier mais derrière l'écran, on ne le voit pas beaucoup mais j'peux pas mieux faire pour vous  :: 
Il a été surpris par l'appareil photo et le flash parce que c'est la première fois que je le vois sans les oreilles aplaties sur sa tête ^^

----------


## PussySybelle

Adorable petit Kiro . Il ne faut pas désespérer . Laissons le temps au temps . Je suis ravie de voir les progrès et l'épanouissement de certains "chanceux "

----------


## amnesie

Moi je ne désespère pas, en soit c'est surtout pour lui que ça me rend malheureuse!
Je préfèrerais qu'il vadrouille dans la maison au lieu d'être enfermé tout seul. 
Je viens d'aller dans le bureau je croyais que mon homme y était : il était couché sur le siège du bureau (ou il doit aller souvent vu les touffes de poil qu'il y laisse ^^ comme partout d'ailleurs ^^. Il est resté 2 secondes à me regarder et hop retourné dans la cachette

----------


## Kyt's

amnesie, tu as pu le mettre en contact avec un autre chat ? 


Photos du jour :

_On a atteint les sommets_ 




_Le lit, c'est pas mal non plus..._

----------


## amnesie

Oui chaque fois quasiment que je vais passer un moment avec lui dans la pièce j'emmène une mounette super câline pour qu'il voit que je ne lui fait pas de mal etc, qu'il n'a pas de raison d'avoir peur. 
Mais je ne peux pas en laisser en continu avec lui les autres pètent un plomb miaulent et grattent à la porte tout ce qu'ils peuvent si je ressors sans eux en refermant la porte. ^^

----------


## Kyt's

Et Kiro reste planqué malgré la mounette câline ?

----------


## amnesie

Oh oui il ne bouge pas!
J'ai acheté une baguette magique comme Physalie me disait qu'il était joueur sur le site en espérant le décrisper ... ça me permet de le "toucher" du bout de la baguette magique sans me faire bouffer mais je veille a ne pas l'embêter non plus parce que je vois dans ses yeux qu'il suffirait que je le titille a un endroit qui ne lui plait pas pour qu'il sorte en furie de sous le meuble . 
Des fois je me demande si je ne ferais pas mieux de lui laisser la porte ouverte pour qu'il puisse faire ce qu'il veut dans la maison mais d'une j'ai peur qu'il n'ose pas monter et donc aller manger et faire ses besoins à l'étage (il le faisait au départ mais comme il y a les chiens il retournait souvent direct se planquer), quand il avait la maison pour lui, il restait planqué dans mon meuble de cuisine et n'en sortait pas et ma fille l'ouvre souvent j'ai pas envie d'un accident. Et le beau temps arrivant de toute façon on aime laisser les portes ouvertes vers le jardin donc hors de question.

----------


## Kyt's

Pfff oui, pas simple...
Tu as essayé le laser ? Ca marche TB ce truc :
http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chats/jou...at_laser/15594

----------


## amnesie

ah pas bète je vais essayer de m'en trouver un en magasin (j'viens de faire une commande zooplus hier ça m'embête de refaire une commande juste pour ça ^^)

----------


## Kyt's

Oui, sinon, tu prends un pointeur laser pour conférence (le chat, il s'en fiche que ça ait la forme d'une souris).
Ici, ça marche du tonnerre  :Smile:

----------


## Physalie

Des news de la *petite Izora

*"voila 10 jours que Izora est avec nous, et elle a fait d'énormes progrès 
elle se laisse caresser et en redemande encore...elle est en confiance totale avec Lucie mais reste encore craintive avec les adultes...on arrive mieux a l'approcher quand Lucie est là....
On tente de la porter dans nos bras mais Izora se laisse attraper que par Lucie...
avec le retour de l'école on est moins présent donc le midi et le soir c'est grande séance de câlins : avec nous le midi mais le soir on existe plus lorsqu'elle voit Lucie rentrer.....c'est une belle histoire qui est en train de se créer entre elles.
En tout cas elle est très joueuse , grande dormeuse (sans se cacher de nous maintenant) et est très coquine elle dort sur la table quand on est pas là alors qu'elle sait qu'elle n'a pas le droit d'y monter... 
en attente de passer de bons moments avec elle...elle est vraiment câline"



Des nouvelles de *Christobald* chez ses adoptants... la vie parait bien difficile !



"Christo perché en haut des meubles de la cuisine (je ne sais pas si je vais trouvé mieux en terme d'arbre à chat !!)"


Elle ne fait pas partie du site mais la* petite Leeloo* que j'ai trouvée dans la rue qui était chez Minicat, vient d'être adoptée également 




Des nouvelles de *Clarence*, qui avait donné des cheveux  blancs à sa première FA tant elle refusait le contact..., alors qu'elle était curieuse ! La voici maintenant chez sa FA  :: 


et une petite vidéo : 
https://www.facebook.com/video/video...ideo_processed


Des news de la *sublime petite Milo* qui elle aussi a changé de Fa la semaine dernière, car une des chattes de la FA  l'avait prise en grippe et  empêchait sa progression, physiquement elle a énormément changé en tous cas, elle a bien repris vraiment magnifique  :: 



Sa FA ne peut pas encore la caresser mais elle vient dormir contre sa FA la nuit, ou juste à coté de sa tête.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Physalie

J'ai passé quelques temps chez *Minicat* j'ai donc pu prendre des photos des ptits loups et surtout de *Diesel* qui est vraiment adorable.. avec un ptit temps de patience, il s'est montré, se roulait de bonheur sous les caresses de Minicat en ronronnant fort mais j'ai pu aussi le caresser tranquillement, il adore ça ! c'est vraiment un chat-glue !!
Le beau en photos ( oui j'ai pas pu me résoudre à trop trier..) :





et quelques photos de *Yuko * ( moins facile à prendre )qui va bien, ses petits aussi ils grandissent bien. Pas de photos volontairement des petits, il n'y en aura désormais sur le site que lorsqu'ils seront à l'adoption.

----------


## amnesie

Chris est d'une beauté  :: 
Génial pour la petite Izora! C'est fou mais je trouve aussi à la maison étonnament que les loulous timides ont tendance à plus faire confiance à notre fille qu'à nous!

----------


## Physalie

Des nouvelles du *petit bleu qu'Orl* avait chez elle en FAQ, il avait joué sa terreur au début chez elle puis montrait son ptit bidon pour être caressé..Il s'appelle *Sirius* désormais.



Je l'ai récupéré, il se révèle comme prévu hyper cool et à l'aise même s'il y a encore un peu de socia, ça ira vite. Les premières photos :


Par contre, le petit chou a un problème important au coeur, il a 4 malformations cardiaques, ce qui fait qu'il a " Communication interatriale avec oreillette D de taille discrètement augmentée, dysplasie mitrale et insuffisance aortique" pour ce que le cardio a dit.. Pas d'opération possible, Sirius peut vivre 1 semaine, 1 mois ou des années... Pour l'instant il n'a aucun problème particulier, car son rythme cardiaque est malgré tout régulier, stable. Il est sous médicament pour le moment rien d'autre à faire.

J'ai oublié de dire que Sirius cause pas mal ! il est très attachant ce petit

----------


## Physalie

Les petites photos de *Gimli * 


Je les ai reçues il y a quelque temps déjà..
Le petit père va beaucoup mieux !! un grand merci à sa protectrice. Il est cool, ne crache pas, ne griffe pas et semble commencer à aimer les caresses.. laissons lui un peu de temps  :Smile:

----------


## Physalie

J'ai certainement d'autres news en retard, j'avoue là je m'y perds un peu..  ::  
Je vais aller me coucher !!

----------


## papillon60000

ouah les progrès de Clarence c'est super, on aperçoit notre Dragibus en plus sur la vidéo et ils ont l'air bien copains à la distribution de bonbons les coquins !

----------


## Physalie

oui elle a fait des progrès énormes  :Smile:  le Gibus aussi !
c'est génial de les voir tous comme cela se détendre !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

des ptites photos* d'Iloa*,  la soeur d'Izora, qui est à l'adoption

----------


## Physalie

et des nouvelles sans photos de leur frère *Iggy*, le chaton tout noir qui était récalcitrant au contact humain 
"Tchoupi continue doucement ses progrès. Mon copain a pu à son tour le caresser hier. Il y prend goût mine de rien entre 2 crachouillis: il se frotte à la main et ronronne, se tortille... 
ce matin j'ai même pu le caresser par terre alors que d'habitude il faut qu'on soit assis ou allongé et sans trop bouger." 

Pas de nouvelle fraiche d'*Ithaque* le quatrième luron mais vu qu'il s'était détendu très rapidement y a pas de raison pour que ça n'aille pas.

----------


## Kyt's

Ahhh, ces nouvelles...  :: 

Diesel ressemble beaucoup au Bouillis !

Et petit Sirius  ::

----------


## Physalie

Oui ils se ressemblent beaucoup Kyt's !! 

*Sirius* va bien pour le moment, il fait le fou, lui qui était si calme dehors...


*Nouvelles d'hier de Clarence
*"encore un super signe de progret pour Clarence, maintenant même quand elle est coucher ds le lit elle ne part plus quand on arrive, et surprise de ce midi ... elle se laisse complètement caresser, de la tête à la queue  


Où a t'elle trouver de la drogue à la maison me suis-je dit  "

----------


## Alicelovespets

Super nouvelles des petits chanceux !

----------


## Physalie

Petite photo d'*Isaé* l'écaille diluée gestante qui débute son exploration  :Smile:

----------


## minicat

J'ajoute deux/trois nouvelles de diesel : le petit loup s'ennuie un peu sans leeloo pour lembêter du coup c'est encore plus une megaglue ( oui oui c'est possible  ::  )  Il a fait des progrès monstres : une copine est venu chez moi hier et après un petit 1/4 d'heure de cachage sous le canapé le loulou est venu lui dire bonjour et me reclamer des calins , dormir a coté de nous !!! Il a même lechouillé la main de ma copine  ::    Yuko est quand même plus detendue , elle me laisse jouer avec ses bébés et en profite pour se reposer en s'endormant avec toujours un peu de mefiance ! Elle se laisse aller a des calins mentons/oreilles avec physalie et la presidente de l'asso mais pas avec moi  ::  mais par contre dès qu'il y a un peu de patée dans mes mains : hop des lechouilles et vas-y que je te leche la main pour pas en laisser une miette  ::

----------


## Physalie

Petit message de la FA de LUTTI
"_La sociabilisation de LUTTI suit son cours tout à fait normalement._ _Sa câstration s'est trés bien passée et pas de fatigue particulière._
_Je pensais que ses roucoulements étaient peut être dûs à des chaleurs mais non,_ _pas du tout, LUTTI est un grand grand bavard. Il aime exprimer ses sentiments !!!_
_ça me permet de rentrer en contact avec lui de cette manière et il apprécie de mieux_ _en mieux les caresses mais toujours uniquement au moment des repas, où là ....je peux tout me permettre tant il est gourmand !!!   adorable !"_

----------


## Physalie

autre photo d*'Isaé* :: 
la miss est très gourmande, s'est bien détendue grâce à ça.. elle se pose à côté de sa FA pour faire sa toilette, la regarde avec un air de " qu'est ce que je fais, j'y vais ou j'y vais pas..?" , monte sur le canapé pour la pâtée..bref, progresse bien :-)


- - - Mise à jour - - -

j'oubliais, son poils devient magnifique.. ::

----------


## Kyt's

Tentative de camouflage ?




Ah, ben non...

----------


## amnesie

::

----------


## WB Bidou

Wahouuuuuuuu !!!! Ca fait du bien de lire toutes ces bonnes nouvelles et de voir ces superbes photos !!! 
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## Physalie

Mauvaise nouvelle le petit Iggy, frère de Iloa, Itaque et Izora, est mort...
Il avait bien progressé ces derniers temps il a été emporté d'un problème gastrique, on n'en sait pas plus pour le moment

RIP petit bonhomme

----------


## PussySybelle

Triste nouvelle ,reposes en paix petit au moins grâce à cette chaine de solidarité il aura connu l'amour et la chaleur d'avoir un toit , de manger, sans stress . Tu es devenu une étoile dans le ciel et maintenant tu protèges tes frères de misère

----------


## WB Bidou

Oh quelle triste nouvelle, RIP petit père  ::

----------


## Alicelovespets

Pauvre loulou  ::

----------


## Kyt's

Pauvre petit, le bonheur aura été de courte durée  ::

----------


## amnesie

oh ptit bout  :Frown:  rip  ::

----------


## amnesie

Ma petite contribution du "soir"!
Une photo de Kiro prise à l'instant  ::  pas content que je vienne me poser devant le bureau, non pas content!! ^^



J'ai juste un léger soucis avec lui en ce moment , souvent il tousse et essaie de recracher quelque chose comme s'il avait un peu de bourres de poils dans la gorge (ce qui est tout a fait possible vu tout ce qu'il perd en poils). Seulement impossible de vérifier et encore moins de l'emmener chez un véto!
A moins que quelqu'un ai un tranquilisant à m'envoyer, à injecter à l'aide d'une sarbacane ?? ^^ Mon pauvre tit père!

----------


## PussySybelle

tu sais je pense aux bourres de poils car tu ne peux pas le brosser et en plus en  ce moment les poils tombent beaucoup . Il mange bien ?

----------


## Kyt's

Tu peux lui donner du Feligastryl.

----------


## amnesie

bin s'il mange bien je ne peux que le supposer parce qu'il va bien parce que jamais il ne bouge a partir du moment ou je suis là. 
Mais là quand je l'écoute j'ai presque l'impression qu'il "ronronne" (c'est pas le cas hin c'est un bruit que j'entends si je me met près de lui) par moments. Ca me fait ch**** :s j'espère que c'est vraiment juste ça parce que s'il est malade là je ne vois pas du tout comment faire vraiment c'est impossible de lui donner un médoc ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

kyt's j'avais pas vu ton message ^^ c'est bien joli mais non je ne peux pas, je ne peux absolument pas me toucher sous peine de me faire déchirer la tronche ^^

----------


## PussySybelle

attention au Féli.... beaucoup de contre indications  mes véto ont arrêté de le prescrire trop dangereux. Je met  i/2 cuiller à café  d'huile olive 1 fois par jour sur les croquettes ou sur la patée pendant 3 jours max pendant la période de mue si besoin effectivement si il ronronne pour respirer cela doit etre des bourres J'ai une chatte qui léche la cuiller d'huile c'est mieux  . Gare des papiers sous l'ordi car tu vas avoir des surprises sinon je donne une boulette appètente de Capmalt  avant les repas  avec une larme  de thon ou patée pour les gourmets .

----------


## Kyt's

> kyt's j'avais pas vu ton message ^^ c'est bien joli mais non je ne peux pas, je ne peux absolument pas me toucher sous peine de me faire déchirer la tronche ^^


C'est tout petit, tu mets dans la nourriture.

----------


## Physalie

C'est en effet fort possible que ce soit des bourres de poils. l'huile d'olive s'il aime c'est pas mal du tout.
Il est tellement beau ce *Kiro*...


_Des nouvelles positives :
_
*Iloa*, va rejoindre sa famille le 2 juin  :Pom pom girl: 

des news de sa soeur *Izora

*" Izora continue de nous connaitre elle reste encore un peu craintive par moment.....mais la plupart du temps elle se frotte à nous et recherche les caresses 
il y a certains endroits de la maison où elle est plus craintive avec nous..
aujourd'hui elle a fait la connaissance de notre hamster (on a préférait attendre qu'elle soit plus à l'aise avec nous....)
elle est bien restée une bonne heure à tourner autour de sa cage en plexiglas à le regarder manger.....bon ensuite je pense qu'elle à compris qu'elle ne pourrait pas l'attraper donc elle a laissé tomber....mais bon pendant la nuit on va les séparer...on ne sait jamais... 
cette semaine elle a fait une très courte excursion dans le jardin....elle était affolée... dés qu'elle a vu la porte ouverte elle est vite rentrée...  donc on va encore attendre...

cette coquine d' Izora confond la nuit avec le jour ..mademoiselle fait de grande sieste l'après midi même si on est là...et la nuit elle vient jouer dans la chambre de Lucie soit avec ses jouets à elle, soit elle pique les jouets de Lucie ou sinon elle joue avec les pieds de Lucie.....mais bon Lucie veut garder sa porte ouverte pour qu' Izora vienne dormir entre 2 séances de jeux.. 


Mais craquante, mignonne et gentille sont ses 3 qualités principales d'après Lucie 
moi je rajouterais joueuse et glu après une absence même courte

en tout cas nous sommes très content de notre choix 
Izora et Lucie s' entendent très bien 
Izora est en confiance avec Lucie et Lucie a fait preuve de patience et de maturité pour s'en occuper "

Des nouvelles de *Mister Garou

"*Garou va rejoindre sa maitresse dans les tous prochains jours. Entre temps il a appris que le bruit d'ouverture d'une boite de conserve pouvait signifier "pâtée pour chat" ... du coup, chaque fois que j'ouvre une boite, il joue le requin affamé autour de mes jambes ! Il est très gourmand, comédien aussi et préfère largement la pâtée aux croquettes. Donc il essaie à chaque fois de m'attendrir pour avoir plus que les croquettes !
Il a aussi découvert le balcon, il va y faire un tour dès qu'il peut, s'installe au soleil (euh ... quand il y en a !) et rentre après une dizaine de minutes. 
J'ai dû le soigner pour teigne, là ca va beaucoup mieux. Je lui donne du Cosequin parce qu'il a dû avoir une fracture sur la patte avant, qui lui génère un début d'arthrose (il pose à moitié seulement cette patte là). 
Il est copain avec mes chats, il essaie toujours de les lécher (ce qui ne leur plait pas forcément). Mais il ne se décourage pas !
Il n'aime pas trop les chiens, il n'est pas agressif mais il fait demi tour quand ils sont sur son passage.
Voilà pour le gentil Garou. La vie est belle pour lui je crois ... encore quelques jours et il va retrouver le cadre de SA maison, il pourra profiter du jardin (enfin si le beau temps veut bien se décider) et se faire papouner toute la journée ... y'a pire non ?!!!"


"Ayé, mister Garou est retourné "chez lui". Il y était attendu avec un émincé de poisson ... Il nous a accompagné dans le jardin, très intéressé par ce nouvel espace. Il va encore attendre un peu avant d'y aller seul, le temps qu'il reprenne bien ses marques (et qu'un petit passage sous la clôture soit rebouché !).
En attendant, il aura le spectacle des oiseaux depuis les coussins de la véranda et le canapé devant la télé le soir ...

Mon amie était très contente de le retrouver, sa maison lui semblait trop vide sans la "chanson" de Garou."

Des nouvelles du charmeur* Christobald
*
"Bonjour à tous !

Des petites nouvelles de Christo! il se sent de mieux en mieux dans son petit chez lui, il est toujours très demandeur en caresses et câlins, et maintenant quand quand on le présente à nos proches, monsieur viens leur demandé tout de suite des caresses et câlins sans allé se planquer au préalable, il nous ignorerai presque d'ailleurs !! coté jeu nous avons du lui racheter un nouveau plumeau ( il le trimbale partout c'est mignon!!) car il à complètement arraché les plumes de l'ancien !! il s'est mis aussi au foot avec une balle de ping-pong. Sinon il n'est pas trop fan de son panier ni de sont arbre à chat (sauf pour les griffes) mais qui sais peut-être qu'un jour il les trouvera douillet

voila pour les petites nouvelles !! =) 

à bientôt"

----------


## Kyt's

Merci pour les nouvelles Physalie !  ::

----------


## amnesie

Ca fait du bien des bonnes nouvelles!!  :Big Grin: 

Bon finalement ça va mieux pour Kiro ça devait vraiment être des bourres de poil!
Je stressais un peu parce que j'ai pas fais de quarantaine (ouais pas bien du tout je sais :s) et je l'ai mis avec mes 2 nenettes sauvageonnes aussi en FA venant de béthune puisqu'elles étaient nickelles et qu'une des 2 est innaprochable, je me suis dis que is je les mettais dans une autre pièce je ne saurais pas comment attrapper la plus paniquée pour les mettre avec lui ensuite.

Et finalement bien que les nenettes étaient comme cul et chemise tout le temps ensembles, la moins craintive se retrouve un peu écartée et Kiro a trouvé son amoureuse en l'autre mounette, ils sont toujours collés l'un à l'autre, planqués l'un contre l'autre.

Je peux un peu plus approcher Kiro avant qu'il se barre en courant. Mais aucune réelle amélioration. Ceci dit je trouve au moins que d'avoir des copines lui fait un peu de bien au moral. 
Il est un peu tout moche en ce moment avec la mue il est vachement moins touffu qu'à son arrivée ^^

----------


## Kyt's

Tout va bien par ici.
Ce chat est aussi beau qu'il est gentil. Un amour de chat.  :: 





Il en reste tellement sur le site qui ont eux aussi droit au bonheur !
Ne les oublions pas  :: 


amnesie, comment ça va de ton côté ?

----------


## PussySybelle

bonjour je suis Maya la belle sauvageonne enfin je reste en surface et je suis observatrice mais bon je préfère voir l'humain de loin  et la main me terrorise . J'apprend à jouer au plumeau mais c'est dur  je fais comme les copains . Coucou physalie je progresse Bon la photo est d'hier petit souci dans la date .

----------


## Physalie

AAAH c'est du bonheur de voir ces photos PussySybelle !! un ENORME merci vraiment pour tout pour elle, elle a eu une chance incroyable le jour où elle s'est montrée celle là !
Elle a énormément changé physiquement grossi et son poils rien n'a voir avec avant !
vraiment merci !
Petite Maya je suis tes progrès depuis le début, continue ma belle !!

----------


## melusine23

La magnifique Haya a été adoptée samedi !!!  ::

----------


## Physalie

::  c'est vrai qu'elle est très belle !! et elle a l'air hyper stressée  :: 


Sinon la *petite Iloa* a bien rejoint sa famille également..
une photo de chez sa FA


Elle a fait des frayeurs à tout le monde car à peine adoptée, elle a réussi à s'échapper le lendemain... :-s 
Heureusement elle a réussi à être retrouvée grâce à une grosse mobilisation..ouf et bravo !
Elle est maintenant au chaud chez sa famille et fait connaissance tranquillement  :Smile:

----------


## Kyt's

Dans quelques jours, ça fera (déjà !) 6 mois qu'il est arrivé.
Même lui ça le laisse songeur...  ::

----------


## Physalie

Déjà 6 mois..bon faut que je passe le revoir Kyt's avant l'été !!
*
Sinon bonne nouvelle Titoune (http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...-mai-rp-86681/) a été adopté par une famille extra* qui lui laisse sa chance pour se décoincer et tout et tout.. le ptit loup vient de poser définitivement ses pattes chez lui ce we.

----------


## Physalie

sorti de façon imprévue hier soir.. mais vu son état c'était urgent..
plus d'info ce we.

----------


## WB Bidou

Il est magnifique ton Gribouille Kyt's et vraiment il a trouvé en toi une maitresse et un foyer idéal  :: 
Super pour Titoune, il a vraiment eu de la chance !!! Pile au bon moment et hop une famille pour la vie... 
Encore une fois, Physalie dans l'urgence, povre petit loulou il a un bon coryza ::

----------


## minicat

Les bébés de Yuko sont mis à l'adoption : http://associationfeliscity.e-monsit...-et-flash.html

 ::

----------


## Physalie

Des photos de la belle Isaé  ::

----------


## EdenRSB

Où en est le chaton récupéré sur le site en urgence?

----------


## Physalie

il va beaucoup mieux  :Smile:  il fait le fou en ce moment !
je vais mettre des nouvelles !

----------


## Physalie

des nouvelles de* Milo* , la belle panthère noirs poils longs qui a repris beaucoup de poids depuis qu'elle est en FA et elle en avait bien besoin ! son poils est devenu réellement angora et brillant  :Smile: 

un mot de sa fa qui est visiblement totalement tombée sous le charme comme tout ceux que la miss croise :-)

"Bonjour a tous,

Petites nouvelles de la Magnifique Panthère:

            Elle est tout simplement EXTRA cette minette, maintenant qu'elle a bien compris que je ne lui faisait pas de mal, elle me réclame tous les jours pour jouer, a peine je suis couché qu'elle met pas longtemps pour venir me voir après avoir été manger bien sur lol. Elle adore jouer c'est bouille d'Amour, elle fait même des roulade sur le dos pour me montrer comme elle est contente et moi ca me remplis de bonheur. Elle vient manger ses friandises dans ma mains aussi , au début elle sapprochait, venais sentir, se reculais un peu et me chopais la friandise avec sa patte mais hier soir elle s'est laissé aller et les a manger dans ma main, je suis super Fière d'elle. Elle dort tous les jours maintenant avec moi a mes pieds ou sur mes jambes , il n'y a pas une seule nuit ou elle ne viens pas mais biensur avant il faut qu'on joue évidement. Par contre Milo a une sacré peur de l'Orage la pauvre elle se cache direct ( comme moi lol mais chut faut pas le dire). 
 Ha oui , Milo me parle  et oui quand elle est contente, elle se roule et me regarde en miaulant lol mais aussi quand elle est pas contente , elle rouspète  , ca c'est quand je joue avec mes pieds quand elle est au sol et que je les met pas pieds et que du cout en sagrippant elle n'arrive pas a monter du moins je n'arrive pas a la soulever alors la elle me dispute la chipie et pas qu'un peu  

            Je vais vous mettre de nouvelles photos , des photos qui parlent d'elles même."

----------


## Physalie

Alors (enfin) l'histoire du petit chaton que j'ai nommé *Craps

*Je rentrais après avoir été nourri les chats, vers 21h, d'un coup je vois un ado qui me se plante devant un pilier électrique donc le socle est un énorme bloc de béton. Et il le regarde. Je m'avance un peu intriguée, je vois rien, en fait après je vois qu'il regarde en dessous.. il y avait un tout petit espace. et là j'ai vu une tête, j'ai mis à manger me suis éloignée, j'ai attendu 40 min environ, rien vu apparaitre ni maman ni le chaton. Je me suis décidée à essayer de le choper malgré tout. bon j'ai mis 2 h à trouver comment faire mais voilà  :Smile: 

*Craps* le soir même, 500gr à peine, de la fièvre et les yeux et nez qui coulent en permanence, son nez était tout bouché ptit père, des vers.


le lendemain matin..


*Petit Craps* a vu le véto tout de suite et maintenant ça va beauuuucoup mieux après presque 15j de soins

Il a encore un tout petit peu les yeux qui coulent le matin mais vraiment rien.. il profite de sa liberté retrouvée hier soirpour crapahuter partout et faire peur aux "grands"



il a une toute petite queue en zigzag quand il fait le gros dos en crabe c'est assez drôle



L'heure de la sieste

----------


## Physalie

J'ai oublié de dire que maintenant *Craps* ne prend plus le biberon il mange comme un grand (ou presque.. parce que le lait c'est bon quand même)

----------


## Physalie

Des nouvelles de *Sirius

*Il a enfin guéri de sa gale d'oreilles, mais reste toujours sensible niveau intestin..Il prend bien son fortekor
Sirius laisse bien manipuler et adore les caresses mais à toujours des mouvements de recul où il est paniqué. En fait il refuse toujours le contact à la base, mais une fois qu'on le touche il adoore. Sauf le matin où il réclame ses câlins de lui même. Il est bien essoufflé après avoir jouer ce qui semble normal au vu de son problème cardiaque. Il a un poils vraiment plus beau qu'avant mais ça doit encore s'améliorer.
Il va être mis à l'adoption bientôt (normalement) mais vu les circonstances je serai extrêmement vigilante (chiante quoi  :Stick Out Tongue: )  et il faudra des adoptants parfaits. 



Sirius malgré son problème de coeur est extrèment joueur ( c'est peu de le dire..) il réclame énormément d'attention il lui faut absolument un autre chat pour jouer avec lui.

----------


## Physalie

Des nouvelles de *Leeloo

*Elle continue de progresser : elle aime les câlins à certains moments, mais elle reste très très craintive du moindre bruit étranger et hop sous le lit..et met des heures parfois à réapparaitre. Elle aussi a eu des soucis gastriques, elle avait des vers extrêmement résistant j'ai rarement vu ça. Elle est magnifique et je sais qu'elle attirera énormément.. mais ce n'est pas une chatte facile. Par contre elle est super attachante.. Et je dois avouer que nous nous sommes extrêmement attachés à elle.

----------


## Physalie

Des nouvelles de *Lutti

*
"_LUTTI fait de grands progrès depuis quelques temps, une étape vient de passer, il participe beaucoup plus à la maisonnée, s'approche de moi, vient s'installer sur les sièges ou sur le lit, joue avec les autres. Bref, je le sens heureux ... ça fait trés plaisir à voir. Bon, un petit échantillon de nos rencontres furtives ...._
_Mon pied, c'est rigolo quand ça gigote mais c'est finalement plutôt effrayant au bout d'un moment !!!!"
_*Notre adorable LUTTI a fait pas mal de progrès, il vit maintenant au milieu de ma meute chats mais également deux chiens, et sans aucun souci*
*il adore la compagnie mais ne se mélange pas du tout, donc pas de contacts physiques pour l'instant, sauf avec un petit de 2 mois, SIAM, qui est arrivé*
*il y a 3 semaines environ. Là, tout à coup, il est venu le chercher et a fait de longues séances de jeux incroyables, tout en étant extrêmement doux avec lui ;*
*j'étais vraimeent étonnée de cette jolie rencontre. SIAM doit revenir à la maison fin de semaine prochaine , je pense que les courses-poursuites vont reprendre.*



*avec moi, il ne se laisse toujours toucher qu'au moment des repas et un peu plus difficilement que dans sa cage biensûr ,* 
*SAUF ...... QUAND JE SORS L'ARME FATALE ..... LA BOITE OU LE SACHET FRAICHEUR !!!! LA , IL EST TELLEMENT CONTENT QU'IL BAISSE SA GARDE,*
*C' EST UN TRES TRES GRAND GOURMAND LE COQUIN !!!!* 
*par-contre, il peut s'installer à proximité maintenant quand je travaille au bureau, d'où les photos qui vont venir et qui valent le coup d'oeil .... 


*

----------


## PussySybelle

Formidable toutes ces bonnes nouvelles . Tous sont magnifiques . Petit Craps va être une vraie beauté , quel changement par rapport à la première photo

----------


## Physalie

Sinon j'ai régulièrement des nouvelles d*'Onyx*  le grand chat noir abandonné qui s'était fait mal à la patte.
C'est un pantouflard qui réclame des câlins tout le temps notamment à 5h du matin  :Smile:  et malgré ses 7kg a réussi à se faire accepter de 3 mâles avec qui il partage désormais sa vie  :Smile:  Ici avec un de ses potes 



J'ai eu des nouvelles également de *Buddha*, le chat noir abandonné dans sa boite de transport : je cite
" il est accro à son nouveau maître : les câlins, les ronrons et s'enfouir dans le lit de son maître pour se coller à lui la nuit. Son maître étant retraitée ils passent leur journée ensemble"  Pas encore de photo mais ça devrait venir !

----------


## Physalie

Les 3 bébés récupérés à l'âge d'un jour sur le site sont désormais à l'adoption. L'un deux est déjà réservé, reste le petit rouquin *Portos* 
et le petit noir *Athos*

----------


## Kyt's

Tu reçois une déferlante de "j'aime"  :: 
Merci pour ces nouvelles !  ::

----------


## minicat

A mon tour de donner un peu de nouvelles des miens  :Big Grin:  

Alors commençons par le beau le merveilleux le PARFAIT *Diesel*  ::  qui est toujours une glue et me suit partout comme un toutou! Il a  de moins en moins peur du monde et se donne volontiers en spectacle en roulant sur le dos a nos pieds pour avoir des papouilles ! Et le beau loulou s'est désigné papa des petits de Yuko !  ::  Et vas-y que je te lechouille que je joue avec toi qu'on court comme des petits fous c'est adorable !!

En parlant de* Yuko*, la minette se détend un chouille elle mange dans ma main me léchouille les doigts mais bon pour l'instant elle préfère rester cacher sous la canapé quand je suis la ou alors elle sort touuuut doucement pour aller manger ou boire. Mais ça va venir, elle a une petite bouille trop mignonne  ::  Du coup pour le moment elle n'est pas encore adoptable .

Et enfin les deux monstres : *Flash* et *Shai* qui me ruine mon appartement en dix minutes chrono en courant comme des malades et en jouant avec tout et n'importe quoi  :: 
Shai est clairement le plus calme qui se câliner mais pas trop quand même c'est mieux de courir avec sa sur et faire des betises!
Flash est une pile électrique, qui se dérobe sous la main pour aller courir , une petite louloute pleine de caractère  :: 

Place aux photos des 4 monstres !!!!  :: 



Flash dans un des rares moment ou elle est calme : 




Dodo en groupe avec yuko sous le canapé






Le flash pique un peu les yeux  :: 






Maman Yuko sous le canapé  :: 






Les photos me paraissent juste ENORMES , dites moi si c'est trop grand  ::

----------


## PussySybelle

beaux minous ,belles photos

----------


## Kyt's

Qu'est-ce qu'ils sont beaux !!!  ::

----------


## Alicelovespets

Superbes chats et superbes photos  ::

----------


## minicat

Oh mince pour haya  :Frown:  c'est dommage

----------


## Kyt's

Jolie Haya  :: 
2 semaines, c'est un peu court pour s'adapter à une nouvelle vie.

----------


## Physalie

Ah Zut.. effectivement deux semaines c'est un peu court pour les humains mais c'est bizarre qu'elle snobait les autres chats.
Merci à sa Fa de l'avoir reprise.. Haya a l'air de l'apprécier bcp..

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Minicat ils sont superbes..
j'adore Diesel.

----------


## Peachcats

Voilà deux petits loulou attraper par physalie jeudi, ils ne sont pas en fa chez moi. 

Timides, mais très facilement manipulable et ils commencent à se détendre peut à peut. 

Mikado pour le petit noir et Eliott pour le petit tigré

----------


## shdjld

Trop choux....

----------


## Physalie

ils sont déjà  bcp plus détendus !! c'est super  :Big Grin:  
Le marbré est trop mignon je trouve  :: 
Merci Peach !!

----------


## Peachcats

La semaine pro j'y passerais pour faire des photos  :Smile:  là on les laisse dans leur cage déstressé et ils sortiront petit à petit dans la pièce, puis avec les autres chats.

----------


## PussySybelle

adorables

----------


## CEREAL

une petite pensée pour Haya... j'espère qu'elle va trouver une belle famille...

----------


## Peachcats

Mikado et Elliot vont devenir des chatons très stressés ....

----------


## minicat

Oh la la les bouilles  ::  ::

----------


## Physalie

rhoooo ils sont trop mimi ! ils évoluent très vite c'est super !! :Big Grin:

----------


## PussySybelle

Cela donne envie de faire des bisous sur le ventre . Cool la vie !!!

----------


## PussySybelle

Maya vit de plus en plus en surface et  semble aimer la relaxation . Ce jour j'ai pu la toucher avec un doigt qu'elle n'a pas croqué       



Tour de contrôle 



Petite sieste 


Aux aguets 

 
hé bien quoi je me relaxe

----------


## Physalie

Quels progrès super !!!! ::

----------


## Kyt's

Encore une dure journée pour ma merveille :







 ::

----------


## PussySybelle

j'adore la premiere photo

----------


## Physalie

un peu de douceur malgré tout...

----------


## minicat

Oh petit craps ! il est juste adorable ! 

*
Diesel* a une piste pour être adopté 
*Yuko* est mimie comme tout , les progrès se voient un peu 
*Flash* commence a venir chercher des câlins le matin quand je me lève
*Shai* est juste trop mimi : il m'a laché plein de ronrons tout à l'heure et a jouer a cache-cache avec moi  ::

----------


## Physalie

Des photos de la petite famille  :Smile: 
La Maman s'appelera *Lisa*, le petit mâle noir *Corto* et le noir et blanc (pas regardé le sexe encore) *C'yan
*


*Corto* est arrivé mercredi soir, en fait je l'avais pris, il était à mes pieds et se laissait caresser et tout, j'ai pensé au bébé écrasé et je l'avais chopé. 12 tiques, un bidou énorme dur (des vers hyper longs) et des trous dans le pelage avec des "pelicules" des cheyletielloses.. le pauvre a pris son mal en patience, il apprécie déjà les câlins, a été plus qu'heureux de retrouver sa maman et son frère. Il joue déjà et se laisse caresser. Ses yeux vont mieux aussi.

*Lisa* et *C'yan* sont arrivés hier soir, je n'avais pas trop de problème pour Lisa, elle se laissait bien caresser et même si elle n'a pas compris pourquoi sa boite était dans la trappe au lieu d'être à mes pieds comme d'hab elle s'était résolue à y rentrer au bout d'un certain temps. Faire venir son petit a été plus long mais finalement il est rentré donc j'ai pu prendre les deux en même temps  :Smile: 

Là, je n'ai pas encore trop manipulé C'yan qui reste collé à Môman mais il observe bien et joue avec son frère.
*Lisa* me laisse manipuler Corto et jouer avec lui dans problème. j'ai pu lui caresser doucement la tête hier et aujourd'hui plusieurs fois. Je peux même lui toucher ses pattes avant lol. Elle n'a pas l'air de trop savoir comment réagir, j'espère qu'elle restera aussi cool que dehors. Elle a le nez qui coule un peu.

*Corto* tout seul,  qui veut être dans mes bras  :Big Grin:  on voit bien sa dépilation




*Corto* qui joue,  *C'yan* derrière qui observe et fait sa toilette, *Lisa* qui observe




- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'adore Corto avec ses oreilles de Lynx  :: 
Il a la tête triangulaire de sa maman.

----------


## Physalie

Des news en image

Corto joue bien  :Smile: 



La famille est super contente d'être ensemble..


C'yan est une fille et a des belles dépilations comme son frère mais je vois moins de "pellicules" donc j'espère que c'est bien les cheyletielloses quand même. aucune agressivité de la part de la puce, juste apeuré




Les bébés tetent encore Maman et ronronnent très fort  :Smile: 



Lisa a mangé de la patée AD à la main hier soir, et a trouvé ma cabine de douche un peu  étroite cette nuit.
Quand je rentre dans la sdb elle est souvent allongée devant la caisse de transport, les petits jouent bien tous les deux et embêtent bien Môman !!

----------


## PussySybelle

petite mére LISA elle fait à peine plus agée que ses chatons .

----------


## Physalie

La petite famille a rejoint sa FAQ aujourd'hui, beaucoup de stress pour eux mais ils vont être beaucoup mieux que dans ma douche!
Un grand merci à Melusine23 pour le covoiturage de dernière minute ma voiture ne voulant pas démarrer..

----------


## melusine23

Des petites nouvelles, toujours aussi bonnes, du jeune Harlem, devenu Slinky, reçues ce WE de son adoptant. Et ce qui est bien c'est que j'étais avec Physalie quand j'ai découvert la nouvelle série de photos du jeune homme.

Les news: _"Slinky va super. Il est génial. Il me fait des câlins de ouf avec bisous sur le menton. Il adore la terrasse, c'est un peu Disneyland pour lui. Avec Spooky, c'est tout bon aussi"_

Les photos:

----------


## Physalie

:: j'adore le commentaire !
il a l'air de mener une vie bien dure le loustic !!

----------


## Kyt's

Le magnifique Gribouille a eu la visite de sa fée sauveteuse ce lundi.
Quel chemin parcouru pour lui !   :: 

Up pour les autres !!!  :: 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...ml#post1826842

----------


## Peachcats

Elliot et Mikado recherchent des adoptants ! 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...9/#post1836247

----------


## amnesie

Des news de Kiro qui l'air de rien, progresse! Trèèèèès doucement mais il progresse!

A l'heure ou ej vous parle il est à 1m de moi et il mange! Alors que je suis dans la pièce!! Bin ça parait bête mais c'est la première fois!
Depuis quelques temps il n'est plus jamais planqué dans un recoin de mon meuble d'angle pour le pc mais "à découvert" avec ses copines.
Ca aussi c'est un gros progrès! 
Il lui arrive maintenant de s'autoriser à fermer les yeux et dormir alors que je suis dans la pièce alors que normalement dès que je suis là il me fixe sans ciller pendant des heures au cas ou je l'approcherais!

Il vient de se taper une petite partie de jeux avec ses copines. Il course les papillons. Oui parce que je laisse le velux (très haut hin je ne peux pas l'atteindre sans une perche) ouvert surtout la nuit pour rafraichir .... même si en soit je sais que s'il le voulait il pourrait se barrer, il me l'a prouvé au tout début en se jetant contre les murs en essayant d'ouvrir le vélux (je le trouvais des fois pendu accroché avec ses pattes à la poignée pour essayer d'ouvrir -pas de bol coco faut pousser vers le haut!) mais ma foi il n'essaye plus et quand bien même il le ferait, avec la chaleur , l'odeur de la litière est trop présente même changée tous les jours si je n'aère pas. 

Donc voilà il est bien attaché a ses 2 copines venant de Béthune. 

Ils me font des selles plutôt molles en ce moment je ne sais pas pourquoi et j'aimerais les vermifuger pour voir si ça vient de là sauf que lui comme ses copines (sauf une que je peux attrapper) ne sont pas approchables ou touchables. 
Comment on peut faire dans ces cas là? Ca existerait pas un vermifuge à mettre dans l'eau de boisson ou un truc du genre? 

C'est ce qui est le plus compliqué en fait avec lui et ses copines, en cas de soucis de santé je ne peux qu'observer. 

Je suis en pleine recherche d'un arbre à chat pour les distraire un peu, la pièce est bien vide je suis sûre qu'il s'éclaterait avec plus de jouets  :Smile:

----------


## elmine

Quelques photos de Haya, redevenue chatte unique depuis le départ dimanche de sa copine de FA. Elle est magnifique, s'est affinée (elle a tendance à enfler trèèèès vite), et est une vraie boule de câlins avec moi (par contre les autres humains, y compris mon copain, c'est encore no way! ).

----------


## Physalie

waouh elle est superbe !!!! Merci Elmine

----------


## minicat

Je suis hyper heureuse parce que pour une fois Yuko s'est laissée caresser du bout du museau a la queue sans se barrer a fond de train ! Bon ok, la pâtée a aidée et oui, elle est restée cacher sous le canapé mais quand même  :: 

J'attends un mail pour organiser la visite pour Diesel qui est ultra calin pour ne pas changer et ne me lache plus depuis que je suis revenue de vacances  :: 

La glue  ::  ; jétais tranquillement en train de prendre en photo les loulous et monsieur a fait son jaloux en me foutant des coups de tête genre " hey oh je suis la moi hein " 


Flash qui fait la belle ( et ça lui réussi héhé ) 


Mais c'est marrant ce truc :

----------


## Kyt's

Chat venu de dehors oui mais chat au coeur d'or !  ::

----------


## melusine23

Haya est en vacances à la maison pendant que sa FA est elle-même en vacances. Elle a mis 24 heures à se ré-intégrer à la troupe et maintenant tout va bien. Encore trèèèèèèèès timide, elle fait néanmoins des efforts et m'approche de plus en plus près. J'ai eu mon premier gros câlin vendredi soir. J'ai dû aller le chercher, mais une fois le moteur en route, on n'arrêtait pas la jolie princesse ! Haya cherche toujours des maîtres très patients qui sauront lui donner le temps nécessaire pour qu'elle se détente et montre tout son potentiel de ronronneuse.

Oui bon j'ai des photos pas terribles parce que prises le soir, avec une lumière artificielle orange, que j'ai dû retravailler pour leur donner une couleur moins flashy... Du coup ça fait sépia... Je vous jure que c'est mieux que orange :




En plein flag de gros bisou avec Forrest, chat de mon zom :

----------


## elmine

Ma poussiiiiineeeette!! <3
Super contente qu'elle ait bien repris ses marques! Merci mélusine!

----------


## Kyt's

_Ahhh ce que c'est bon la vie quand on a un "chez soi" !!!_  ::

----------


## minicat

Bonne nouvelle : *Flash* et *Shai* ont eu de la visite aujourd'hui d'une famille bien sympathique et partiront donc définitivement de chez moi samedi soir !!

*Diesel* attend sa visite cette après midi 
Edit : ca c'est tres bien passé, le loulou est donc adopté  :Big Grin:  on attends juste de voir comment va se passe l'integration avec l'autre loulou de la famille !
*Yuko* fait des minis progrès mais je pense que ca ira mieux si elle est toute seule une fois diesel adopté !  :Smile: 

J'ai aussi recupéré la petite famille : *Lisa* , *C'yan* et *Corto* dans ma salle de bain qui se portent à merveille , photos a suivre

----------


## Physalie

Youpiiiiiii !!!!! Trop contente !
Encore un énorme MERCI minicat pour tout !!!

----------


## puma

Flasch est adorable avec son coeur sur le flanc  ::

----------


## Physalie

Des photos de CRAPS qui va être mis à l'adoption  ::

----------


## PussySybelle

super

----------


## Physalie

Sortie jeudi dernier avec ses 3 bébés de quelques jours : ils ont encore le cordon ombilical ..

 


La voilà à l'intérieur..

 


La famille va bien, la maman s'occupe bien de ses 3 petits qui sont vifs, elle a mangé du jambon et de l'ad hier, et a fait ses besoins dans la caisse ce matin ! bref, tout se met en route tranquillement.

_La FA ne peut les garder qu'un petit mois, la famille recherche donc une FALD pour dans un mois ainsi qu'une asso_

----------


## Physalie

Eliott et Mikado  :Big Grin:

----------


## Physalie

Sinon vous vous souvenez de cette petite famille ?

 

*Constance* la maman, *Athos* (le noir) , *Porthos* (le rouquin) et *Aramis* (le brun) en photos.. plein de photos seulement maintenant parce que je les découvre aussi, j'en avais eu quelques unes que j'avais oubliées de mettre comme ça..

          

Je suis tellement heureuse de les voir comme ça, la petite Constance a l'air tellement serein et les 3 loustics sont superbes et super équilibrés câlins  :Smile:

----------


## elmine

Ils sont trop choux! Ils ont un museau tout long, ça leur donne un petit coté oriental, c'est très joli.

Haya est revenue à la maison à mon retour de congés. Elle a actuellement une copine de 3 mois, avec qui elle joue pas mal  :: 

 Je vous mets une ptite vidéo de la belle, qui attends toujours sa famille!

----------


## Physalie

on peut dire qu'elle apprécie tes caresses la chipie  ::  Merci beaucoup pour ces news


Sinon oui les petits de *Constance* ont vraiment hérité d'elle leur tête typée orientale.. j'aime beaucoup également

----------


## melusine23

> Ils sont trop choux! Ils ont un museau tout long, ça leur donne un petit coté oriental, c'est très joli.
> 
> Haya est revenue à la maison à mon retour de congés. Elle a actuellement une copine de 3 mois, avec qui elle joue pas mal 
> 
>  Je vous mets une ptite vidéo de la belle, qui attends toujours sa famille!



 ::  ::  ::  Et pourquoi moi je peux pas la toucher comme ça miss Haya ??? Pfff... C'est vraiment trop injuste !
Elmine, j'ai retrouvé la souris n°2, je te l'ai mis de côté, pour une prochaine fois où on se croise !  :Smile:

----------


## elmine

Merci Mélusine! Sinon hésite pas à donner la souris en pâture à tes chats, j'en ai retrouvé a peu près 15 sous le canapé ce week end  ::

----------


## elmine

Haya a une visite lundi!  :: 

Zetes tous prié de croiser les doigts  ::

----------


## Physalie

Je croise tout dès maintenant !!! :-)

----------


## melusine23

Elmine t'es trop baleze!!! Tout est croisé, j'espère fort fort fort pour la belle!

----------


## Alicelovespets

Je croise les doigts très fort

----------


## Kyt's

Moi aussi je croise !  ::

----------


## elmine

Oups pardon j'avais pas donné de nouvelles, j'étais un peu deg en fait. La nana a annulé (alors que je l'attendais depuis une heure déjà  :: ) et est sensée me recontacter pour ce we.

Mais bon j'avoue j'y crois moyen  ::

----------


## elmine



----------


## Physalie

Zut pour la visite !!
Vidéo où l'on voit enfin comment tu drogues Haya :-D

----------


## PussySybelle

la belle sur un fauteuil et détendue



Maya relaxe sur un lit
 Maintenant ouf elle joue beaucoup seule , avec un humain ou un copain  et s'est intégrée au rythme de la maison mais l'humain bof par contre elle sent les mains et joue avec les pieds cela vient doucement le contact en dehors de caresses volées plus rien à voir avec la sauvageonne du début Avril 




Le petit Forrest en mode découvert prés à aller se cacher mais j'ai enfin pris une photoOuf c'est un progrès .

----------


## Kyt's

Zut pour Haya, ça n'inspire pas confiance  :Frown:

----------


## Kyt's

Ma petite boule d'amourrrr  ::

----------


## PussySybelle

une beauté !!

----------


## elmine

Haya est adoptée!!!!  ::  ::  ::  :Pom pom girl: 


Un couple de copains venus visiter sa copine chatonne a craqué sur elle (enfin, sur ses vidéos et le bout de sa queue, vu que le reste de sa personne était planqué sous la gazinière  :: ). Ils ont décidé de se lancer dans une adoption double, la chatonne qui est hyper sociable, et ma poussinette avec la motivation de l'apprivoiser, quitte à prendre le temps pour.

Je les amène donc samedi, et j'espère vraaaaaiiiiiment que cette fois ma louloutte va y mettre un peu du sien!  ::

----------


## PussySybelle

super pour elle . Oui il faut que cela réussisse. Croisons les patounes

----------


## melusine23

C'est génial Elmine, je suis super contente pour la poussinnette. Le plus important est qu'elle se sente aimée et je suis sûre que le reste se fera tout seul, avec un peu de patience. En plus, elle part avec sa copine chatonne, ça devrait l'aider à s'adapter à un nouvel environnement. En tout cas bravo à toi ! Clap clap clap ! C'est ton copain qui va être déçu, lui qui était tout fier de pouvoir caresser Princesse Haya...  ::

----------


## Chenille

Wahou, c'est génial ça !  ::

----------


## -Orl-

Génial, j'espère que ça va le faire !  :Smile:

----------


## elmine

Oui moi aussi  :: 

Je sens que ça va me stresser à fond au début, trop peur qu'elle ne s'adapte pas  :: 

Pis elle va me manquer un peu aussi  ::

----------


## Physalie

*pussysybelle*Merci bcp pour les photos de la belle *Maya* :-D
Et croisons les doigts pour *Forrest*

*Kyt s* ta boule de poils est tjs aussi adorable !!!

*Elmine* super !! C'est génial qu'elle puisse partir avec une chatonne qu'elle connaît bien !

Je suis en retard pour les nouvelles j'ai des belles photos d'Isae et j'ai bien sûr Oscar à mettre.. d'ailleurs n'hésitez pas à diffuser pour lui car tjs pas de fa ni asso pour mon grand roux-doudou

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Rapidement le lien d'Oscar avant que j'intègre ses nouvelles au topic http:// http://www.rescue-forum.com/...-assorp-96747/

----------


## Physalie

Voici des photos récents de *Lisa* et ses petits *Corto* et *C'yan

Lisa* est de plus en plus belle, une vraie panthère  :: qui se laisse caresser, manipuler sans problème.


Elle est très attentive et patiente avec ses petits qui réclament encore beaucoup ses câlins apparemment.
 

*Corto* est un petit ronronneur câlinou qui adore les bras du frère de *Minicat

*

*C'yan* fait sa fille, timide et tout alors qu'elle est la première à jouer et faire des conneries..



Voilà *Minicat* tu compléteras ou autre si besoin mes com ! :-)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Des nouvelles photos d'*Isaé* qui continue ses progrès, puisque de "je m'approche doucement", elle est passée à " je me laisse caresser " puis à " Trop bon des caresses !! " Progression en images de la belle 


 !

Craquante n'est ce pas ??

----------


## PussySybelle

que du bonheur

----------


## Alicelovespets

Adorable !!!  ::

----------


## Chatmonami

J'aime tellement ce post!!!

----------


## Physalie

Alors l'histoire d'*Oscar* sorti le 27 août..

Voici ce que j'avais écrit sur son post avec les photos qui correspondent..

ce soir une nouvelle tête au loin.. un grand chat roux et blanc..

premier réflexe : eh m...... !!! 
Second réflexe : allez approche pépère...viens manger
Et là je sens que ce chat au loin m écoute et je sais pas je suis persuadée que c'est un sociable.. alors je ne fais que ça l appeler pendant une heure il se rapproche au fur et à mesure et puis vient très près : je le touche il recule mais visiblement connait la main.

Alors c'est reparti pour l amadouer : là ça y est au bout d une demie heure il se laisse bien caresser.. alors hop je l ai saisi et mis dans ma boîte de transport....ben oui maigre et sociable visiblement venant d arriver vu l'accueil des copains.. j allais pas le laisser.

Qui veut d un super chat roux et blanc grand gabarit castré (je croise les doigts qu'il soit pucé même si j ai rien senti en le palpant EDIT Oscar a bien évidemment vu un véto depuis il est castré mais pas identifié et pas recherché sur les multiples sites internet/véto) en fa ??

Je ne pourrai le garder que quelques jours.. Normalement que deux.. :-/

Là il est sur moi ne fait que ronronner.. il a eu un mvt de panique dzns la boite de transport mais le calme la polaire et la nourriture lui ont définitivement fait comprendre que je faisais partie des gentils




*Oscar* est bien maigre ..


et il est tellement heureux d'être à l'abri.. je mets toutes les photos il est trop chou



c'est un chat qui demande une seule chose pour le moment : se poser à côté de vous, sur vous et ronronner sous les caresses..





il ne mange que quand il est certain que je ne vais pas partir.. je dois lui mettre la gamelle collée à moi (pourtant il n'a pas bcp d'espace..) comme ça il peut à la fois m'avoir et manger.. sinon même la gamelle à 10cm il fait des aller/retour gamelle/moi toutes les 10s..







Oscar commence à se rassurer chez sa FAQ selon elle il va beaucoup mieux à tout point de vue : il arrive à manger seul sans être collé à l'humain et commence à pouvoir se poser sur un lit se détendre. ...Comme promis voici les photos du beau loulou qui comme les images le prouvent commencent à bien se détendre ! son regard est plus posé, et il profite du confort, alors qu'avant dès qu'on approchait il se précipitait pour quémander de l'attention... Il est toujours extrêmement doux et câlin  ::  bref, un roux-doudou d'amour !!




- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je rappelle qu'Oscar cherche tjs FALD et ASSO

----------


## Chenille

Il a vraiment une bonne bouille  ::

----------


## Physalie

Justement ça tombe très bien je l'ai eue au téléphone hier pour savoir où il en était et vu qu'elle le trouve encore bien traumatisé elle m'a proposé d'elle même de le garder au moins jusqu'aux vacs prochaines ça fait un mois mini. Elle le trouve extrêmement attachant, touchant et bien traumatisé encore. Très triste, il a encore besoin d être stimulé pour manger même s'il mange mieux qu'au début. Elle préfère le garder afin qu'il se pose et se reconstruise, il a besoin de stabilité. Il est par ailleurs très gentil très facile selon elle mais y a un énorme besoin d'être rassuré..elle m'a dit qu'elle lui disait souvent qu'il avait eu beaucoup de chance quand je l'ai vu car pour elle Oscar était vraiment limite tant physiquement et mentalement...
Bref, je sais que surtout la fa a besoin d'être certaine qu'elle pourra partir en vacs si elle le peut.

----------


## Physalie

Dans le 18.
Faut que je vois avec elle.  Au pire je me bougerai..

----------


## elmine

Haya a rejoint sa nouvelle famille samedi. Elle me manque la jolie poulette!  :: 

 Sa nouvelle famille a l'air prête à lui laisser son temps j'espère que ça va aller  ::

----------


## Physalie

:: Merci *Elmine*, on croise les doigts pour que tout se passe bien..!

----------


## Alicelovespets

:: Super !!! Je croise les doigts pour que ça marche

----------


## Physalie

*Pumkin* est réservé et doit rejoindre sa famille en compagnie d'un autre chaton ce vendredi  :: 


 ::  
je vais demander à la FA d'autres photos avant qu'il ne parte !!

----------


## elmine

Haya dimanche



Haya hier soir



Ya du progrès, lentement mais surement!

----------


## Physalie

Piste fald dans le 91 pr la maman grise blanche et ses petits manque asso  :Smile: 

J'ai reçu d'autres photos d'Isae récemment faut que je vous les mette !!!! Elle est trop craquante !!

----------


## Physalie

bon si jamais certains sont libres.. http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...demi-rp-98381/
voilà je suis bien ennuyée..:-s

----------


## Physalie

Rapidement quelques photos de Pumkin chez lui  :Smile:   ::  avec son jeune copain adopté avec lui.




Je crois que l'on peut dire que tout se passe pour le mieux vu que cela fait juste une petite semaine  :Smile:

----------


## Physalie

*Elmine* t'as eu des nouvelles d'Haya ?

----------


## elmine

Yep! ça se passe très bien pour le moment, elle est même venue chercher les câlins sur les genoux de sa nouvelle maman! Donc pourvu que ça dure!  ::

----------


## Physalie

Alors dans les nouvelles 

*Le 18 septembre sont sortis une Maman et ses 4 chatons* 

4 chatons tout petits qui sont tout mignons ils se sont approchés ont joué et tout et léchaient les doigts, pris à la main ils sont pas très craintifs et pas très grands 1mois et demi.

je les voyais seuls j'ai flippé j'ai attendu attendu, finalemnet je les ai pris et la mère s'est pointée ensuite..

*Dans ma salle de bain
*
Les petits ont été cools immédiatement, à ronronner et me léchouiller les doigts. La maman n'est absolument pas agressive, se laisse caresser et tout..

 









*Chez la FAQ

*Les petits se sont encore plus détendus... ils couraient partout dès que la cage étaient ouverte  :Big Grin:  la maman s'est beaucoup reposée, beaucoup dormi, beaucoup mangé... elle était plus rassurée à la fin de la quarantaine quand il fallait bouger évidemment..
 

 



La famille est depuis chez sa FALD, j'ai oublié de préciser qu'il y a 2 femelles et 2 mâles.
Les deux mâles sont détendus, ronronnent et tout. La grand femelle montre son bidou et veut des câlins. reste la petite femelle enocre un peu stressée dans les jupes de sa maman, ça va venir vite  :Smile: 
La maman était toujours stressée quand j'ai eu les nouvelles dimanche.. ça se comprend. 







- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon dans les bonnes nouvelles, *le petit Corto*, le loulou noir à l'air de sphinx a été adopté samedi dernier ( je mettrai des images plus tard)

et *Oscar* a rejoint sa nouvelle famille hier soir, il faut croiser les doigts que tout se passe bien avec le chat de la famille !

----------


## PussySybelle

petites nouvelles pour:
*Forrest*  dort a découvert dans la journée et hier roulement de tambour il a accepté une caresse aller retour pour mieux se cacher ensuite mais il progresse .Pour manger il ne mange pas à découvert hélas. 
*Maya* toujours dans l'observation  , curieuse ++ s'approche pour mordiller mes doigts tout gentiment et les toucher doucement avec ses griffes sorties  . Il me semble qu'elle n'a pas eu l'éducation de sa maman car là elle est douce .et maintenant je lui passe sa gamelle de croquettes sous son nez avant de la poser .

----------


## Physalie

parce qu'il est trop chou ptite vidéo de mon Craps

----------


## elmine

C'Yan est toujours à la maison! Elle a fait une petite rechute de teigne, mais ça a l'air de se tasser après 2 semaines de traitement. Elle est toujours trouillarde avec les gens qu'elle ne connait pas, mais sinon c'est une vraie boite à ronron! Elle adore se lover dans mon cou et tétouiller (totalement régressif  :: ). Elle joue beaucoup avec sa "ptite soeur" en FA.

Là c'était avant le traitement contre la teigne, on voit bien le pti nez bouffé:





Là on voit bien le début de repousse:



Et les dernières encore mieux:




(oui, elle dort carrément SUR la petite Swan!)





En version tout juste réveillée/pas de très bonne humeur







Caliiiiiiiiiin  ::

----------


## Physalie

Juste adorables ces photos !!! merci ! la dernière est trop chou !
la ptite Swan est pas mal non plus ^^

tu as des nouvelles de miss Haya ?

----------


## elmine

Oui j'en ai eu ça va super bien! Elle vient très régulièrement d'elle même chercher les câlins, reste un peu trouillarde en cas de gestes brusques ou mouvements inattendus mais a très bien pris ses marques. Elle sentend de mieux en mieux avec sa copine, au fur et à mesure que celle-ci grandit. J'avais prévenu les adoptants mais ils n'en reviennent pas d'à quel point elle est bavarde, elle passe apparemment son temps à miauliner et glousser.

----------


## Physalie

Génial !! :-)
Ah les chats qui papotent !^^
Elles on un arbre à chat terrible dis donc :-D
Merci

----------


## Kyt's

Un coucou d'un petit chanceux  ::

----------


## elmine



----------


## Physalie

Je ne sais plus si je vous avais mis cette photo 
je l'adore..


Sinon je vous mets également des photos des petits de la maman grise et blanche.. j'avias totalement zapé de vous les mettre.. Ils sont réservables et ont déjà des pistes bien sûr..

----------


## Kyt's

Pour aider les fraîchement sortis et tous ceux qui restent encore au dehors :

http://www.rescue-forum.com/bazar-re...anceux-100716/

----------


## Physalie

Quelques photos et nouvelles de *Milo* que sa FA appelle la sublime, la déesse  :Big Grin: 





Qui prend la pose !

----------


## Physalie

Et voici la belle *Clarence* sans son poils d'hiver  :-) 
Elle avait beaucoup évolué, puis a régressé car la FA a du la soigner pour une gale d'oreilles mais ça revient ^^ Clarence a du prendre des coups ce qui explique son comportement en dents de scie.







je sais plus si j'avais mis celle ci



Clarence a aussi un amoureux chez sa FA , faut queje retrovue le lien de la vidéo, ils sont très proches et se font des câlins  ::

----------


## Physalie

Les dernières photos de mister *Oscar* chez sa FA, regardez comme il a changé le loulou ! il a pris 1kg4 en un mois et doit encore prendre  :Smile: 





J'attends les photos des adoptants avec impatience !!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Les 4 petits noirauds

----------


## Physalie

*Et les voici individuellement :


*




*
Baldwin* est réservé  ::

----------


## Physalie

Le bel *Elliot*  qui attend sa famille

   

et son frère *Mikado

*   

Les deux amours attendent leur famille...

----------


## melusine23

Han... Ces photos Physalie... Elles sont géniales. Le Mikado et ses positions de dormeur... La bouille de son frère Elliott... Les trois petites crottes noire... Quant aux 4 chachous sur les jambes... Et le petit prince Oscar... La belle Clarence et ses longues moustaches... La sublime Milo prise en flag d'acoquinage félin...

Bref, qu'est-ce que ça fait plaisir de voir tout ce petit monde heureux et à l'abri ! Et qu'est-ce que tu dois être contente des nouvelles de tous ces loulous. Encore un grand bravo à toi pour ton acharnement à sauver ces pauvres chéris.

----------


## Physalie

J'ai rajouté la photo de la petite *Aurane*  :Smile: 

Oui *Mel*, ça fait tellement de bien de voir tous ces photos... de voir leur progression, de savoir qu'ils sont maintenant à l'abri de l'hiver qui arrive à grand pas, soigné..  je suis aux anges à chaque fois que je vois les photos  :Big Grin:  ça aide à tenir pour les autres .. 

Merci vraiment à tous ceux qui ont participé à cette aventure car seule j'y serai jamais arrivée !!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

La bouille *Elliot le tabby* est juste incroyable il me fait rire à chaque fois  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kyt's

> ça fait tellement de bien de voir tous ces photos... de voir leur progression, de savoir qu'ils sont maintenant à l'abri de l'hiver qui arrive à grand pas, soigné..  je suis aux anges à chaque fois que je vois les photos  ça aide à tenir pour les autres ..


Voilà de quoi illustrer encore un peu :





 ::

----------


## Physalie

TROOOOOOOOP  ::

----------


## Kyt's

Et oui, Monsieur a une autre passion : être coiffé ! Et il adore les enfants.
Ce chat est une boule d'amour et chaque jour, je me réjouis de l'avoir près de moi.

Il est si proche et pourtant si loin ce temps là :



Merci Physalie  ::

----------


## Physalie

Effectivement cela ne fait pas si longtemps que ça en fait..

j'ai reçu d'autres photos des petits de *Mady* la jeune minette grise et blanche, celle ci se cachant trop pour être bien photographiée 

voici les ptits choux

----------


## Elfenyu

Que de belles photos, que de jolies histoires .... je suis vraiment admirative bravo à toi !
Holala quand même merci pour eux, tu as eu et tu as beaucoup de courage d'avoir géré ça.
Je suis toute émue quand je vois les avant/après.

Plein de bonheur aux heureux chanceux en espérant le même happy end pour les autres !

----------


## Physalie

Des photos *d'Isaé ,
*
j'en avais reçu quelques unes il y a déjà quelques temps... désolée, je comble mon retard...
la miss aime beaucoup les câlins dorénavant  :Big Grin:  elle serait même un brin pot de colle.. Avis aux amateurs de superbe écaille diluée :: 






 ::

----------


## krikrof66

Des news de la chatte et de ses 3 chatons amenés chez moi hier soir par Physalie.

  Pas terrible pour l'instant, la maman ayant donc passé hier un très mauvais moment pendant les 3/4 d'heure où nous avons ramé pour l'attraper et la refourrer dans la cage de 40aine dont elle s'était escampée.
  Depuis, elle reste blottie au fond de la cage, dans le bac litière, avec ses bb, tétanisée.
  A noter qu'une chatonne est plus téméraire que les deux autres: ce soir, elle avait quitté le bac pour s'installer sur une polaire pliée.
  Et n'a pas manifesté trop de crainte quand je me suis approché pour lui parler doucement, et ai passé un doigt à travers la grille, tout près d'elle...

  Pas de photos, je n'aurai un appareil que sous 24 h minimum.

----------


## Physalie

c'est normal tout ça ! ils doivent prendre leur repère !! :-)
merci

----------


## HotFrenchGG

C'est super qu'ils soient au chaud, ils vont s'en remettre. Bravo a vous pour ce sauvetage ! Pressé d'avoir des nouvelles

----------


## elmine

Cyan a eu une visite ce matin.  J'attends que les gens confirment mais ça a l'air bien parti!

Elle va normalement être adoptée avec sa petite soeur adoptive Swan  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## krikrof66

La petite famille en pension chez moi commence à se détendre.
  Au moins pour les 3 superbes chatons poil mi-long, qui ont quitté le bac, et dorment blottis, tranquille comme Baptiste, sur la polaire. Ce matin, j'ai même pu en caresser un peu une, qui avait pourtant commencé par crachoter...
  La maman, c'est pas trop ça encore: reste tendue, ça se lit à son attitude, sa façon de me regarder fixement... Croisons les doigts pour qu'elle évolue comme sa marmaille, ces prochains jours.

----------


## HotFrenchGG

Merci krikrof pour les nouvelles, bientôt des photos ?  ::

----------


## elmine

Cyan et sa copine Swan sont réservées!  ::   Elles vont être adoptées ensemble par un jeune couple super sympa avec un grand appartement et une cour privative sécurisée   ::

----------


## Physalie

Au top !!
Merci Elmine ! !!

Autre bonne nouvelle Milo est adoptée par sa fa ♥

----------


## Kyt's

::   ::   ::

----------


## coch

depuis le temps que je suis le post en "yellow submarine", j'en ai enfin un, ou plutôt une c'est Lisa.... pas de fotos il fait nuit et elle se cache encore beaucoup....

----------


## Physalie

Ah super :-)^^
Merci Coch !!!

----------


## coch

j"ai pas de détails ni carnet, mais j'ai cru comprendre qu'elle est sous felys'city ?

----------


## Physalie

Non sauf transfert elle est ss SSAD comme ses petits Corto et C'yan

----------


## coch

> j"ai pas de détails ni carnet, mais j'ai cru comprendre qu'elle est sous felys'city ?





> Non sauf transfert elle est ss SSAD comme ses petits Corto et C'yan


ok vu.
La petite est encore assez apeurée mais mange bien.

----------


## elmine

Une photo fraîche d'haya et sa copine! 

Et une de C'yan et sa petite sœur adoptive 


Elles rejoignent leur nouvelle famille mi novembre.

----------


## Physalie

Deux écailles :-) trop stylées ! Haya a l'air d'être totalement zen !

Quant à C'yan et sa petite soeur adoptive !! On ne peut que craquer !!

----------


## Physalie

*Elliot* le joli coeur est parti dans sa famille aujourd'hui  :: 



et les 4 petites perles noires sont elles aussi toutes désormais dans leur famille :: 

Aurane


Baldwin



Eliott


Mailee

----------


## Kyt's

5 adoptés !   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## coch

lisa en quarantaine pour sa teigne qui est assez light, pas de grosses dépilations tout ça....

----------


## Physalie

Super bien installée la miss aime ses dodos confortables :-D

----------


## Physalie

Sortis le 31 octobre en urgence car des abrutis voulaient en prendre et vu les conditions pour les récupérer heureusement qu'ils ont été sortis rapidement !!

la Maman, *Ceti

*

Petite miss gouurmande que je caressais dehors *Maïa*




Petite puce *Thaïs*




et le petit mâle le beau gosse qui était convoité par les gens, le plus craintif *Alioth

*

Les petits ont déclaré la teigne bien sûr... youpi
les petits tétent encore un peu maman



*Vu la difficulté pour trouver des fas, a priori la maman sera relâchée une fois stérilisée et identifiée.

*

----------


## Physalie

*Mikado* a une visite dimanche.. croisez les doigts pour lui !

----------


## Kyt's

Coucou d'un Petit Chanceux qui croise fort les pattes pour ses copains !

----------


## Alicelovespets

Je croise les doigts pour Mikado !!

----------


## Physalie

Quelques photos de la famille sous traitement teigne..

----------


## coch

jolie hutte  ::

----------


## Physalie

comment va Lisa Coch ?

----------


## coch

ça va mais je trouve qu"elle a très très peur....je la caresse du bout des doigts et si j'insiste elle crache ou tape de la patte sans jamais mettre les griffes, alors je la laisse tranquille, par contre elle appelle très souvent les autres chats qui passent autours mais ils lui crachent dessus aussi eux.....mon avis il faudra faire attention qu'elle régresse pas en sociabilisation et par la suite lui mettre des compagnons de jeux assez jeunes comme elle. elle n'a aucune marque de teigne nul part et mange tout ce que je donne y compris les croquettes bios que les miens boudent y compris ses cachets sans la moindre difficulté. je passe plus l'aspirateur qui est source de terreur pour elle, une seule fois ça a suffit.

----------


## Kyt's

> *Mikado* a une visite dimanche.. croisez les doigts pour lui !


On peut décroiser ?  ::

----------


## Physalie

j'ai demandé visite reportée à demain !! on maintient tout croisé s'il vous plaît ;-)

----------


## Physalie

Mikado a été adopté hier et faisait déjà des câlins sur les genoux de son papa..!!

----------


## elmine

::

----------


## Physalie

L'adoptante d'*Oscar*  (qui a confirmé son adoption ^^) a envoyé ces deux photos afin que l'on voit que mister Oscar reprend encore du poids.. les ceux sur ses flancs s'estompent...

----------


## Physalie

Et parce qu'il est toujours avec moi, je ne comprends pas comment un tel chaton n'a pas pu encore trouver sa famille...
* mon petit Craps*  ::

----------


## Kyt's

::   Pour Mikado, Oscar et tous les autres adoptés.
Merci et  ::  Physalie !

Pour Super Craps et ceux qui restent, on croise encore et toujours !  ::

----------


## Physalie

Nouvelles *d'Eliott*  ::  via sa FA
J'ai de très bonnes nouvelles du bel Elliot, mon mini tigre. ça fait maintenant deux semaines qu'il a rejoint sa famille, et une semaine qu'il a une petite copine de 2 mois 1/2.
Il est à l'aise, ne se cache plus du tout, et sa curiosité naturelle continue de lui faire faire des progrès tous les jours. Même quand il y a des invités chez lui il reste dans la pièce, comme il le faisait chez moi. Et aujourd'hui, pour la première fois, il est venu s'installer près de sa nouvelle maman pour avoir des gratouilles ! Et même si sa petite "soeur", très câline, lui montre l'exemple, je suis fière de lui mon ptit terminator 
Et je viens de recevoir une précision, il a commencé à ronronner ! Tit pépère

----------


## Physalie

*Lity* a rejoint sa famille aujourd'hui, elle ronronnait déjà avec ses adoptants alors qu'elle n'est habituellement pas démonstrative ! Elle a un grand frère chat et plein de nouveaux jouets rien que pour elle ! Belle vie petite puce !!

----------


## elmine

C'yan a rejoint hier sa nouvelle famille, avec sa petite sœur swan!

----------


## Kyt's

Super nouvelles !  :: 


Ici, c'est trop cool la vie au chaud :

----------


## Physalie

Merci *Elmine* pour le ptit chou à la crème  :: 

tjs aussi cool le *Gribouille* !!

----------


## Physalie

> ça va mais je trouve qu"elle a très très peur....je la caresse du bout des doigts et si j'insiste elle crache ou tape de la patte sans jamais mettre les griffes, alors je la laisse tranquille, par contre elle appelle très souvent les autres chats qui passent autours mais ils lui crachent dessus aussi eux.....mon avis il faudra faire attention qu'elle régresse pas en sociabilisation et par la suite lui mettre des compagnons de jeux assez jeunes comme elle. elle n'a aucune marque de teigne nul part et mange tout ce que je donne y compris les croquettes bios que les miens boudent y compris ses cachets sans la moindre difficulté. je passe plus l'aspirateur qui est source de terreur pour elle, une seule fois ça a suffit.


J'avais loupé ce message *Coch* !
Désolée je te réponds plus tard merci beaucoup pour ces nouvelles !
Tant mieux si la miss mange bien et si la teigne est une mauvaise nouvelle, elle était beaucoup moins atteinte que ses petits.

J'espère qu'elle va se décoincer assez rapidement, elle n'avait jamais eu d'attention que pour elle donc je croise les doigts que ça lui fasse du bien. Chez sa dernière FA, elle recherchait énormément le contact chat et ils l'avaient accepté sans problème dès le premier soir ( mais elle avait été isolée pendant un temps avec ses petits donc les odeurs étaient déjà échangées.

Merci en tous cas  :Big Grin:

----------


## Physalie

Journée remplie d'émotions hier pour *Craps* : direction la case vétérinaire pour la castration et visite.. ça tombait mal mais on s'était dit qu'en fonction de son état on aviserait ( sinon ça reportait à loin) Résultat Craps était bien réveillé et filou... les personnes m'ont enovoyé un sms pour l'adopter le soir même :-) Ce sont des personnes super, connaissant bien les chats et tout.. Craps aura une grande soeur de 8 ans qui vient de perdre son compagnon de jeu de 16 ans et qui s'ennuie.
voilà.. ben c'est chouette mais ça va être sacrément difficile !!

----------


## Kyt's

Yes ! Youpi !!!  :: 
Il va te manquer le Crapsou  ::

----------


## Physalie

oh que oui ça va être dur .... c'est un ptit père ultra attachant...

----------


## Physalie

*Lity* et son copain  ::

----------


## Saigure

Plus 5 matoux, mais 4. Il va être bien votre Craps même si toi et ton homme allez être triste de le voir partir.
Beau boulot, décidément tu as toute mon admiration!

----------


## Physalie

merci à vous tous  :Smile:

----------


## audreymaxtuco

Bravo à toi  ::

----------


## Physalie

*Garou* vient d'être hospitalisé...
Taux d'urée et de créatinine très élevés..  :Frown:

----------


## PussySybelle

Zut , il a quel âge ? je ne vois pas qui c'est j'avais pensé à oscar mais je ne sais plus .Pauvre loulou il a une IRC ? ???? conséquences de sa vie passée . .Hélas je connais . Courage et je croise les patounes car tout dépend de son atteinte et de sa prise en charge .

----------


## Physalie

C'est lui dehors et sur le canapé... il aurait environ 5 ans.  Les analyses effectuées quand il a été sorti étaient excellentes... c'est une crise très rapide et violente..  il est dans un état critique




lui qui ne demandait que de la douceur..après avoir tant galéré..

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Les quatre bébés noirauds vont très bien, chacun est devenu très câlin avec leur adoptants même la petite dernière plus collées à Môman...
leur maman ne s'est pas socialisée malheureusement et a rejoint un lieu sécurisé  ::

----------


## PussySybelle

merci je venais de le retrouver .
 Bon l'IRC c'est spectaculaire lors des poussées , terrible mais c'est un battant le pépére tant qu'il se bat et qu'il est entouré d'amour  il va vaincre cet épisode Faut y croire et lutter avec et pour lui .  Pris en charge  il sera sous perfusion selon son état jusqu'à 8 jours et si  son état s'améliore croquettes spéciales et traitement à vie. Si besoin redemander un avis à un véto qui connaît bien l'IRC mais y croire surtout . Courage ++pour lui et sa famille 
Il faudra surveiller et prévenir tout risque infectieux qui provoque des poussées d'atteintes rénales .

----------


## Physalie

Merci PussySybelle.. je croise les doigts c'est un pépère particulièrement touchant...
dès que j'en saurai plus je mettrai des nouvelles

----------


## audreymaxtuco

Plein de pensées positive au beau Garou

----------


## PussySybelle

comment a-il passé la nuit a-t-il de la visite ? quelles nouvelles biologiques pour ce matin ? En principe les taux sont très très élevés mais y a t-il une baisse même minime ? va -t-on connaître la raison de cette poussée ? ( echorénale ? ) ma famille en totalité croise les patounes

----------


## Physalie

Je viens d'apprendre que *Garou* avait rejoint les étoiles cet après midi

----------


## coch

pauvre loup, si vite parti....... :: 

pour ne pas rester sur cette triste nouvelle voici LIZA qui fait ses premiers pas hors quarantaine (reste 4 jours de cachets mais elle pleure pour sortir depuis une semaine)....

----------


## PussySybelle

effectivement bien vite parti lui le calinou au moins il aura eu de la tendresse , des câlins en fin de vie . Du haut du ciel , petite étoile veille sur tous tes frères de misère . Ton bonheur a été de courte durée mais il a existé . Rip mon grand envoles toi !! pensées pur tous ceux qui l'ont côtoyé

----------


## audreymaxtuco

A ton étoile joli Garou  ::

----------


## Kyt's

Oh non Garou  ::

----------


## tara60

::  *petit Garou, avec ta trogne si triste et belle, tu en as ému beaucoup d'entre nous, nous aurions toutes espérées beaucoup plus pour toi, aujourd'hui nous te pleurons et demain nous nous souviendrons de toi avec énormément de tendresse, repose toi bien maintenant*

----------


## Physalie

Cette disparition rapide me touche beaucoup....je trouve ça si injuste..on ne sait pas ce qui lui est arrivé avant mais son désespoir était palpable.. merci à tous ceux qui ont suivi l'histoire de *Garou,* et bien sûrà *Co* et à son adoptante qui a offert le bonheur ces quelques mois..


Petit Garou je me rappelle encore de toi au loin sur le site, une personne me disant "oh celui là c'est un vrai chat des rues, sauvage il a une oreille bizarre il a du se bagarrer sous vu son grand gabarit "...
et puis ensuite la fois où tu m'as fait confiance, te rapprochant .. et là j'ai cru comprendre que tu étais un chat sociable...et effectivement tu t'es révélé un gros nounours ... 
Un énorme merci à toi Co d'avoir été présente pour lui dès le début.. merci à son adoptante d'avoir donné sa chance à cette bouille de baroudeur cassé par les années dehors qui comptent double, voire triple.. de lui avoir ouvert son coeur et permis d'accéder à tout l'amour et le de confort possible..
Je suis triste et en colère contre ceux qui t'ont abandonné ou perdu, contre tous ceux qui ont du croisé ton regard pendant ces longs moments de solitude et qui ne se sont pas arrêtés ou pire t'ont repoussé avec dégoût.. 
Veille sur tes compagnons d'infortune

----------


## Physalie

La petite famille chez Krikoff a bougé, merci encore pour ton accueil d'urgence  :Smile: 
*
Ceti* la maman est 3 chatons poils longs a été stérilisée, tatouée et testée négative hier.
L'ASV m'a demandé si on la relachait car elle la trouvait cool, pas du tout agressive. Je l'ai installée chez sa nouvelle FA de convalo (à la base..) et j'ai pu la caresser tranquillement pendant 10 min effectivement aucune agressivité. On va voir comment elle évolue. De toutes façons on va la retaper un peu avant si on doit la relâcher.. elle cherche donc potentiellement une FALD...

Les 3 chatons sont chez une FA avec des ados *Maïa* et* Thaïs* ronronnent déjà *Alioth* toujours plus sur ses gardes. Ils sont toujours sous traitement teigne.

----------


## Physalie

des photos qui font chaud au coeur *Constance ex sauvageonne,* avec son n'amoureux Felix ( ex-craintif)* et son bébé Aramis*

*Aramis* 


Constance et Aramis



*Constance et Felix*



*Constance*

----------


## CEREAL

Je suis aussi triste pour Garou. Au moins il a été pris en charge et était alors dans de bonnes mains...

----------


## Kyt's

_Petit chanceux_ en pleine activité dominicale :

----------


## melusine23

> pauvre loup, si vite parti.......
> 
> pour ne pas rester sur cette triste nouvelle voici LIZA qui fait ses premiers pas hors quarantaine (reste 4 jours de cachets mais elle pleure pour sortir depuis une semaine)....
> Pièce jointe 169470Pièce jointe 169471


La jolie Liza est à la maison depuis hier soir. Pour le moment, elle joue à cache-cache avec moi, mais elle est tombée sur un os : je connais toutes mes cachettes de chat !  ::  Je la laisse se poser, prendre ses marques dans ce nouvel espace, avant de sortir mon plumeau magique, mes balles bruissantes et mes mains pleines de Kiri... J'espère pouvoir faire quelques photos d'ici quelques jours ! en tout cas elle est très très belle, avec de beaux yeux en amande un peu rapprochés dans une bouille toute ronde. Et elle a un poil d'une douceur... Vais pas pouvoir me retenir longtemps de la papouiller cette beauté !

Petite pensée pour Garou, parti bien trop tôt, bien trop vite. Courage à Co, son adoptante et Physalie, fée des chats !

----------


## coch

les rares fotos de LIZA

----------


## Physalie

Pour mémoire, voici *Lisa* dehors quand je l'amadouais..on voit bien qu'elle n'était pas épaisse, les dépilations et les différences de couleur de son pelage..

----------


## tara60

edit

----------


## elmine

Quelques news de la jolie C'yan, rebaptisé Houna! Elle s'est très bien adaptée à sa nouvelle famille, grâce en particulier à la présence de sa copine Swan. Un peu timide au début elle fait maintenant de grosses papouilles à son popa et sa moman. :: 

Elle est très intelligente, ramène ses jouets pour qu'on lui lance, et apprend à Swan à faire pleins de bêtises, comme ouvrir les paquets de croquettes  :: 

Duo de vidange de croquettes


Les cartons c'est la vie!  :: 


Premier câlin avec maman


Elle ne vient pas du même site mais en tant que copine de C'yan, la jolie Swan vous salue moelleusement!

----------


## Physalie

Merci beaucoup *Elmine* ! :: 
quel plaisir de voir ces photos les deux puces ont l'air on ne peut plus à l'aise !!
as tu eu des nouvelles de *Corto* et d'*Haya* ?

----------


## elmine

Corto rien de récent, mais Haya oui! Elle va très bien, s'est particulièrement attaché à son papa qu'elle suit partout. Elle reste un peu fuyante avec les humains debout, mais vient d'elle même dès qu'ils sont assis. Elle fait tout pleins de bêtises, en particulier elle ne peut pas voir un récipient rempli d'eau sans s'empresser de le renverser en le tirant avec sa patte  ::

----------


## Physalie

*Craps* est parti chez lui ce matin...gros vide.. Sa copine ne lui a même pas craché dessus, les deux devraient vite sympathiser.

Photos du ptit loup..
Méthode pour squatter un dos : d'abord faire des bisous histoire d'amadouer et ensuite s'installer confortablement..




*Sirius* va regretter son copain également





Belle et douce vie mon ptit lutin câlin et malicieux... ::

----------


## audreymaxtuco

::

----------


## Physalie

me manque déjà  :Frown:

----------


## audreymaxtuco

::

----------


## Kyt's

_Bonne route joli Craps !
J'espère que tu seras aussi heureux que moi.
Gros bisous de Gribouille à Physalie_  ::

----------


## Elfenyu

Plein de bonheur Craps !

Physalie  ::

----------


## Kyt's

Message à Physalie de la part d'un Petit chanceux :_

Coucou Madame Physalie,

Il y a tout juste 1 an aujourd'hui, tu garais la voiture dans une rue que je ne connaissais pas.
Je n'étais pas très rassuré tu sais.
Puis on est arrivé dans un appartement où tu as déplié une grande cage pour m'y mettre.
J'avais mon coin toilettes, mon coin dodo, de l'eau fraîche et de la nourriture à volonté.
Ca m'a fait du bien après ces mois de galère au dehors.
Je n'avais plus froid, je n'avais plus faim, je n'avais plus soif mais j'avais encore peur.
J'ai dormi, dormi et encore dormi.

J'ai observé cette humaine qui a débarqué une bonne quinzaine de jours avec sa couette tous les soirs pour venir dormir dans le canapé et être dans la même pièce que moi pour me rassurer.
Le matin, elle râlait car elle avait mal au dos et moi, j'appelais parfois en miaulant fort : "Aiee, aieee, aieeee".
J'ai vite arrêté car je me suis senti de plus en plus rassuré.

La cage s'ouvrait, on me touchait. Je sais maintenant que ça s'appelle les caresses.
Puis je suis sorti, me suis baladé un peu partout.
Il y avait des arbres à chats mais j'ai mis longtemps à comprendre à quoi ça servait. Je n'avais connu que les vrais arbres moi...

L'humaine, j'ai vite compris qu'elle ne me voulait pas de mal.
Alors quand elle a réintégré avec un air béât ce grand truc moelleux qu'elle appelle un lit, je l'ai suivie.
Et moi aussi, j'ai pris un air béât en m'y installant : j'ai fait ce qu'elle appelle des "pattounes" et le bruit qui sortait de ma gorge, c'est le ronron.

Il y avait souvent une porte-fenêtre ouverte mais je n'y mettais pas les pattes car ça sentait le dehors : le froid et des bruits, ça me rappelait de terribles souvenirs.
Comme cette humaine y allait, je l'ai suivie (vous l'aurez compris, j'étais devenu du genre à la suivre partout... et quand je dis partout, c'est vraiment partout).
Cet endroit là s'appelle un balcon et j'adore désormais y siester au soleil.
J'y vois passer des oiseaux, des gens en bas, des voitures, il y a des plantes et je file un coup de patte pour jardiner. Et je ne peux pas en tomber, elle dit qu'il est "sécurisé", je crois qu'elle parle du grillage.

Je me souviens de ce jour où je suis arrivé.
Je me souviens aussi du jour où l'humaine a voulu me coller en m'attirant avec du thon pour m'emmener chez un type qu'elle appelle véto.
Ca ne m'a pas plu, j'ai eu peur et j'ai filé un bon coup de griffes.
En arrivant chez le type, j'ai vu le véto soigner l'humaine avant de s'occuper de moi. Si je n'avais pas été un chat, je crois que j'aurais ri !
Ils ont remis ça plus tard et c'est Physalie qui m'a cette fois collé dans la boîte (elle est plus douée que la plaignante du canapé).
J'ai été castré, identifié, vacciné.

Je pleurais dans la cage de transport. Physalie, je t'aime bien mais je n'avais pas envie de partir !
L'humaine, elle est un peu faible car à l'issue de cette dernière journée de séparation, elle est venue me chercher chez le véto et a dit que je lui avais manqué et que j'allais rester avec elle.
" Adopter " ils appellent ça.

Donc voilà, j'ai été adopté et ça fait un an que je suis ici.
J'ai appris un nouveau mot : ça s'appelle "bonheur".

Je suis heureux et je te remercie Physalie !
Je pense souvent à mes copains de galère. J'ai vu qu'il y en a tout plein sur ce topic des Petits chanceux !
Je sais que sur le site, des camarades sont toujours dehors, qu'ils ont faim, froid, sont blessés, malades, que certains sont morts.
Je sais que Physalie continue à s'occuper d'eux et que c'est difficile.
Aidez-la pour que mes compagnons d'infortune apprennent à leur tour ce que veut dire le mot bonheur. 

Signé :
Gribouille
(Mon humaine m'a donné ce nom le jour où je suis arrivé, elle m'a dit : "je ne vais pas t'appeler le chat, tu es gris, tu as une bonne bouille, tu seras Gribouille. Ce n'est certainement pas très recherché ni original, mais moi : j'adore !)_

----------


## Physalie

:: Et bien petit Gribouille je crois que ta lettre résume bien les évènements  :: 
MERCI  :Smile:  ainsi qu'à ton humaine ^^

----------


## melusine23

Première sortie à découvert de Liza en ma présence (oui je sais suis loin, photo prise avec le Smartphone...) la semaine dernière :


Puis petit à petit, la demoiselle prend possession de son nouveau domaine...



Je peux la toucher mais elle n'apprécie pas encore les caresses, elle subit... Du coup je n'insiste pas trop. Elle m'observe énormément et reste encore sur le qui-vive. En revanche, elle adore les autres chats, se frotte à eux et essaie vraiment de copiner avec tout le monde. Elle est vraiment jolie avec un poil superbe et tout doux !

----------


## Physalie

merci pr les nouvelles ! elle est trop belle qu'est ce qu'elle a changé !! ::

----------


## coch

liza est très gentille je pense les autres vont  beaucoup aider car même ici elle venait sur le lit mais  condition que je cache mes yeux si elle croit qu'on a voit pas elle vient.

----------


## Physalie

Hier soir quand j'y suis allée, j'ai eu très peur, un des jeunes noirauds avait un oeil totalement rouge, j'ai cru qu'il avait l'oeil crevé.

sur cette photo c'était un peu moins sur tout l'oeil... mais bon pas terrible quand même..

en fait en me penchant j'ai pu remarqué que c'était sa 3ème paupière..


j'ai réussi à le trapper très facilement, je n'ai pas voulu attendre de savoir si j'allais trouver une FA le laisser dehors, voir que ça dégénère et tout...

*
*
je l'ai mis chez un véto.. car aucun accueil.. le véto l'a bien examiné dans sa serviette, le ptit père (ou tite mère ! pas regardé le sexe) s'est laissé faire, on a pu lui examiner les yeux et tout : pas d'ulcère oufff c'était juste..
Ses yeux coulent coulent.. fièvre, sifflement continu et crachats de morve..

C'est un jeune de l'année, qui venait de l'autre côté du chantier, je peux lui caresser les fesses par surprise quand il mange.
Il était terrorisé chez le véto mais pas agressif.. il a été tripoté aux yeux pendant un bout de temps avec la lumière, le fluo, les gouttes..

*Il va rester chez le véto jusqu'à lundi mais après... ? normalement y a mini 15jours de soin le véto m'a bien dit de pas le relâcher .. bah oui.. bien sûr mais faut pouvoir !
Il faut des dons pour le soigner et aussi une FA pour au soigner a minima !! on peut PAS le relâcher là !
*
J'ai oublié de signaler que ce chat éternuait à peine il y a 2 jours..(ou bien il cachait vraiment bien son jeu ^^) le coryza est méga virulent j'ai acheté des médocs et de la lysine pour les autres, car un de ses compagnons d'infortune commence aussi à éternuer... bonjour l'épidémie ...
Nouvelles de la clinique ce midi :

Le petit père n'a pas mangé trop pris ... mais il s'est laissé faire pour les soins. on croise les doigts qu'il remange avant ce soir seul pour éviter d'avoir à le forcer.

----------


## audreymaxtuco

Courage au petit père

----------


## Physalie

Nouvelles de ce soir : le ptit père n'a toujours pas mangé seul.. :Frown:  donc il a été gavé à la seringue, pâtée diluée. Il s'est laissé faire ses soins. Selon l'ASV il est juste terrorisé mais absolument pas agressif..

----------


## PussySybelle

allez bats toi petit .Merci pour lui

----------


## Physalie

ptit loup sous perf, ne s'alimente pas  :Frown:

----------


## -Orl-

Heureusement que tu l'as sortie ce pauvre 'tit père.
J'espère que ça va aller mieux.

----------


## PussySybelle

punaise heureusement que tu as croisé son chemin

- -

----------


## Physalie

Un petit message pour vous donner des nouvelles de Craps après une semaine. Il va bien et est de plus en plus à l'aise avec son nouvel environnement. Il a déjà compris comment fonctionne le Pipolino au bout de 2 jours seulement ! Il est très observateur :-)


Ci-joint deux photos, l'une sur l'arbre à chat dont l'une des cachettes lui sert de dodo. L'autre photo est prise dans la salle de bain. Il a décidé que c'était un terrain de jeux très marrant, il apporte toutes ses balles en alu et passe sont temps à glisser dans la baignoire ! Il est trop craquant !!

----------


## Physalie

j'ai aussi eu le bonheur d'avoir des photos de *Lisa* se détendant en pleine partie de plumeaux ^^
je mets juste la dernière photo que j'adore

----------


## Physalie

J'ai appelé la clinique véto ce soir, le loulou ne mange toujours pas.. mais pas d'aggravation..

----------


## coch

on croise les doigts, sans doute un peu de nursing pour le stimuler serait bénéfique.....(justement avec les absences de noël fêtes tout ça j'ai re-eu Hiro que j'avais nursé y'a pas si longtemps octobre, je crois ben il a grandi et devenu adulte depuis il est superbe.) Liza aussi est devenue superbe on voit bien qu'elle a grandi encore un peu.

----------


## Physalie

oui...mais là je crois qu'il le trouve trop faible, trop de fièvre et tout

sinon *Lisa* a effectivement bien profité ! j'ai comparé les photos elle est vraiement plus belle à tout point de vue mais ausii fait du gras ma parole  :Big Grin:  

petite photo de *Clarence
*

----------


## Physalie

Je viens d'avoir la clinique, toujours sous perf, ne mange pas et vu que l'oeil dégonflait pas la miss est passée au service ophtalmo pour analyses ( 110euros..) et soins plus intenses.

----------


## CEREAL

Cela fait plaisir la photo de Clarence...

----------


## Physalie

je l'ai mise pour toi  :Smile:

----------


## Physalie

La miss est toujours sous perf, ne s'alimente toujours pas seule, tjs abattue mais moins de fièvre apparemment..
pour son oeil la véto ne sait pas encore pour les séquelles ça dépendra de comment elle réagit au nouveau traitement mis en place.
j'irai la voir demain...

----------


## Physalie

La puce a ENFIN mangé cette nuit !!! on attend un peu mais du coup elle devrait être sortante rapidement, même cet après midi éventuellement..

----------


## Physalie

Isleen est chez sa FAQ et...c'est juste un AMOUR !!! je crois qu'elle a beaucoup aimé ne plus être chez la véto ^^à peine arrivée chez elle et fraichement débarquée de sa boite de transport je commence à la caresser doucement et là hop... que je tourne la tête, que je monte mon ptit cul, que je me roule par terre et ronrons ronrons.... on était scotchées !! Elle se laisse gratouiller partout et même sur les genoux toussa quoi l'humain ça a du bon... Isleen a boudé un peu au début quand je voulais lui donner de l'a/d mais une fois qu'elle en a eu un peu de force, hum bah c'est bon ce truc... elle en a mangé pas mal pour une miss dont la véto me disait en partant de bien surveiller qu'elle mangeait vraiment.. 
Niveau yeux, bon y a encore du boulot, collyre et différentes pommades, pendant un mois mais ça va quand même nettement nettement mieux les injections et collyres ont bien fait régresser la 3ème paupière qui a aussi diminué en épaisseur, les sinus ont dégonflé aussi elle respire sans trop siffler.. bref il manquait plus qu'elle mange et elle a l'air d'être vraiment heureuse d'être papouillée et tout, donc le moral revient rien qu'en moins d'une heure elle a quasi mange un quart d'A/D. bref je suis heureuse soulagée top quoi !!
Bon par contre factures vétos très salées....:S je les mettrai en ligne..

je mets les photos j'ai prises plus tard  :Smile:

----------


## audreymaxtuco

C'était ca la "N'ours" !!!! Je comprends mieux
C'est super , elle va vite guérir maintenant
J'attends la facture , je t'enverrait un ptit sous

----------


## Physalie

Des photos d'*Isleen, chatte sauvage...
*

----------


## Physalie

et une petite vidéo de la puce ( en prime ma voix de débile ! )

----------


## audreymaxtuco

:: 
Oh oui c'est une N'ours c'est sûre
Super !!!

----------


## lily130/8

je sais pas sur quel post mettre des nouvelles vu qu'elle en a plusieurs ^^
mademoiselle est une goinfre! depuis hier soir elle a mangé 350g de pâtée (dont 150g de a/d) et quelques croquettes. elle passe encore son temps à ronronner, se frotter, lever ses fesses.... et elle ronronne même pendant les soins!

----------


## Physalie

mets les uniquement sur ce topic "les chanceux " le reste c'était juste pour donner des news mais après on va s'y perdre ^^

trop bien ces nouvelles elle continue donc sur sa lancée ! elle mange GENIAL  :Big Grin: 

j'ai appelé la clinique véto tu sais pour savoir comment elle était bah pas du tout comme avec nous !!! elle n'agressait pas mais sursautait, craintive.. bref..  je crois que sortir de la clinique lui a fait le plus grand bien !!

----------


## lily130/8

Isleen continue à beaucoup manger.
 Elle passe encore son temps à faire des câlins et ronronner  :: 

son oeil va mieux, je sais pas si on se rend bien compte sur les photos...

----------


## Physalie

Ah ben moi je le vois carrément que ça va mieux !!!!  ::  vraiment c'est dingue le changement comme quoi quand ils ont trouvé le bon traitement.. son oeil gauche est limite guéri, et l'oeil droit on voit bien que cela diminue  au niveau de la 3e paupière tant sur l'oeil qu'en épaisseur.
Merci beaucoup Lily pour les nouvelles ::

----------


## coch

ça doit etre liza le premier jour je crois

----------


## Alicelovespets

Super nouvelles !!  ::

----------


## lily130/8

RAS ici, elle va toujours bien, et son oeil est encore moins rouge qu'hier!  :Smile:

----------


## Physalie

C'est trop bien  ::  elle a vraiment l'air d'aller bien mieux !!
en plus elle est trop mimi ::

----------


## krikrof66

Ah oui, c'est flagrant, l'amélioration oeil droit de cette pauvre noiraude Isleen...

  Quand à Liza, je sais où Coch a récupéré sa "maison fourrée", ayant la même à la maison, où le mien passe des journées à roupiller.

----------


## Kyt's

Cte bouille  :: 

Que tous les chats du site rejoignent le clan des Petits Chanceux !

----------


## lily130/8

son oeil va encore mieux  :Smile: 
par contre ce soir elle avait pas l'air au top moralement, elle a l'air d'en avoir marre de sa collerette, elle a réussi à l'enlever cet aprèm, et elle m'a même craché  :: 
bon elle reste coopérante et ronronnante alors ça va, mais je l'ai sentie moins bien que d'habitude.

----------


## Alicelovespets

Ah oui son œil va bien mieux ! Elle en a peut être marre des soins la belle.

----------


## Physalie

pauvre puce elle doit commencer à en avoir marre en effet..  
peut être pourrais tu lui enlever la colerette un peu quand tu es avec elle ? comme ça tu vois si elle tente de se toucher l'oeil ?

----------


## lily130/8

j'ai oublié de faire des photos mais là son œil va tellement bien qu'on dirait qu'elle a plus rien. ça reste rouge mais ne recouvre plus du tout l'oeil, et il est bien ouvert.

j'avais eu un bon pressentiment hier... ce matin je l'ai retrouvée avec une patte coincée dans sa collerette et sa cage complètement retournée. elle a due paniquer et sauter dans tous les sens, parce que là c'était vraiment la cata, je me demande comment elle a réussi à tout ravager comme ça!  :: en me voyant arriver elle hurlait pour que je l'aide à s'enlever...

je suis allée la voir 2 fois aujourd'hui, et quand j'étais là je lui enlevais sa collerette, elle a pas DU TOUT touché à son oeil, même pas quand il était plein de collyre (pourtant ils sont épais! - elle en a 3 différents).

Physalie, tu pourrai appeler le véto qui l'a vu pour savoir si la collerette est vraiment indispensable vu les circonstances stp?

----------


## Physalie

Super pour Isleen  :Smile: 

Lily tu fais comme on a dit au tél avec le collier tu vois si ça va mieux, je te tiens au courant pour demain.

Merci pour les news !

----------


## lily130/8

j'ai essayé avec le collier mais l'ai encore retrouvée coincée! pourtant j'avais vraiment bien serré... alors je laisse tomber la collerette et verrai avec le véto. elle se frotte pas l'oeil et est presque guérie alors ça devrait aller!



(son oeil ne coule pas, c'est parce que je venais de lui mettre ses collyres)

----------


## Physalie

:: elle est trop craquante !
merci ! 
oui tu fais bien pour le collier ça suffit ! faut pas qu'elle se blesse non plus!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Petite photo de *Ceti* la petite maman qui joue beaucoup quand elle est dans son coin, hyper à l'aise les 4 pattes en l'air pour attraper le plumeau, et qui commence depuis cette semaine l'exploration chez sa FA.. elle a vite trouvé l'endroit le plus confortable !!



Apparemment hier soir, Ceti était au même endroit sa FA s'est mise dans son canapé après elle et miss Ceti est restée, a fait sa toilette et tout  :Smile:  de gros progrès donc pour cette petite puce

----------


## salmo

quels progrès!! c'est super. Je suis super contente pour la belle maman qui a bien changé déjà!

----------


## Kyt's

Pitite patate de sofa :

----------


## lily130/8

Isleen va bien  :Smile:  pas grand chose d'autre à dire ^^

----------


## Physalie

Siiiii !
Y A "WAOUUUUUH qu'elle est belle ! :: "
Merci Lily !!

----------


## Physalie

des nouvelles de la *petite Cet*i qui décidément débute bien l'année !!






et des nouvelles d'*Ithaque qui a changé de FA il y a 3 semaines et est adopté par sa FA , déjà ^^

*

----------


## melusine23

La jolie Lisa continue à se détendre les pattounes à la maison. Elle est parfaitement à l'aise avec le reste de la troupe, appelle les autres d'un petit miaulement aigu, se frotte aux autres avec plaisir, joue comme une fofolle avec tout ce qui lui tombe sous la main, fait ses griffes, sa toilette et se montre très très très gourmande. Elle n'apprécie pas encore les câlins d'humain même si je peux la toucher (surtout si je lui donne des petits morceaux de lard…). Il ne manque pas grand-chose pour que le déclic se fasse.








Et des petites vidéos :





La petite puce est à l'adoption, elle cherche une famille pour la vie, de préférence avec au moins un copain chat ! A bon entendeur…  ::

----------


## coch

elle a grandi aussi pas loin de la taille grandes filles maintenant

----------


## Physalie

Merci *Mel  ! 
*Elle est vraiment très belle la louloute et comme* Coch* ​je trouve qu'elle a grandi  et grossi ^^

----------


## Elfenyu

Que de belles photos et de bonnes nouvelles ...  ::

----------


## Physalie

pour le plaisir quelques photos de Mister *Pumkin
*
Câlins avec son "ptit frère"



et le beau gosse  :: 





Pour mémoire ptit Pumkin tout juste sorti du site 


Il a la même allure fière le choupinet

----------


## coch

ha mais quoi ? y'a pas que mikabeau qui y a fait du gras ???? il va falloir mettre des courgettes à LIZA aussi ?

----------


## Physalie

Je ne sais pas si elle viendrait prendre la courgette dans les mains de Mélusine avec autant d'impatience que son ptit bout de lard..

----------


## melusine23

> *Faut dire que chez Melusine, les chats sont trèèèèès bien nourris.
> Rares sont ceux qui ressortent avec une taille mannequin de chez melusine, c'est plutôt taille XL !*


Tu ne retiens que les gros chats ! Ce n'est pas chez moi que MikMik a atteint les 10kg, je le rappelle ! 
Je ne peux que plaider ma faute pour Rouky (mais franchement, qui aurait eu le courage de se mettre entre Rouky et sa gamelle ???).
Holya ce sont ses 2 mois sous cortisone à haute dose qui l'ont fait grossir. Et Pépito il était déjà à 6/7 kg en arrivant à la maison, je n'y suis pour rien !!! Y a pas eu d'autres gros loulou chez moi ! ^^
Actuellement je n'ai aucun gros chat. Et Lisa n'est pas grosse du tout, elle est toute en rondeur mais elle ne fait pas de gras (oui, je la papouille, alors je sais!).

D'ailleurs la belle a eu ses vaccins hier, tout va bien pour elle. Elle commence à squatter mon lit, et en particulier mon oreiller, mais elle refuse encore de rester quand je me couche. Ca va venir, la demoiselle aime le confort !  ::

----------


## Physalie

J'avoue Rouky pour avoir vu les photos je crois que tu as bien fait de le laisser prendre ses kg ^^

*Lisa* a repris les formes qu'elle aurait du avoir, tout va bien :-) si jamais elle roule sur ton lit maintenant c'est juste une question  de gravité  :: 

Merci pour ces nouvelles en tous cas  :Smile: 

Sinon j'ai vu les ptits de *Ceti , Maïa* est toujours bouffée par la teigne au niveau de la tête mais les deux autres sont a priori presque guéris. On repart pour un traitement..
*Thaïs* et *Maïa* sont maintenant presque tout à fait à l'aise et réclament des câlins.
*Alioth* doit faire encore des progrès le loulou.

----------


## melusine23

Pour les courageux, 10mn de vidéo de Lisa qui s'éclate à jouer comme une fofolle... C'est moi qui me suis lassée avant elle... Elle n'a pas arrêté de jouer de toute la soirée !  ::

----------


## Physalie

moi je suis une courageuse ^^  :: 
j'adore comment elle cherche vraiment à jouer et quand son truc est inaccessible pas de problème hop on tente sur un bout de carton ou mieux la balle dans le circuit  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elfenyu

Merci pour ce petit film de la belle ! J'adore  ::

----------


## melusine23

Lisa et son amour de tous les autres chats... Ici avec Yuca, ma petite chérie de 14 ans. Elle aime bien sa tranquillité et ne va pas vers les autres mais accueille à pattes ouvertes tout loulou en besoin de contact. La preuve !


Lisa aura son rappel de vaccins dans trois semaines, elle sera alors totalement prête à rejoindre sa famille pour la vie, de préférence avec un autre copain chat. Qui est prêt à donner sa chance à cette très jolie panthère ???

----------


## Physalie

Des photos de *Thaïs* et *Maïa* 

Maïa a toujours des lésions mais uniquement sur la tête, le reste est guéri, contrairement à ses frère et soeur qui eux sont totalement débarrassés du champignon... donc on est reparti pour un tour de traitement..

allez savoir pourquoi les photos apparaissent en miniatures... bref..

niveau caractère les deux sont très joueuses et curieuses, des vraies chatonnes quoi ! 
Maïa est un peu  plus téméraire que sa soeur mais Thaïs se dépêche vite de la suivre pour faire les bêtises ! 

Elles sont réservables et pour l'instant à l'adoption ensemble

----------


## Physalie

*Alioth* est chez moi depuis ce soir, il fuyait totalement et ne se laissait pas approcher du tout chez sa FA

Il va donc faire un stage intensif socia dans ma salle de bain.

Il est effectivement très craintif pour un chaton sorti il y a presque 3 mois mais j'ai réussi à déclencher le ronron ^^

----------


## Chenille

::

----------


## Physalie

Lol Tiens une Chenille  ::

----------


## Chenille

Y'a pleins de pages remplies de bouilles partout  :: 

Ça en fait combien de sortis en tout ?  :Smile:

----------


## Kyt's

> Ça en fait combien de sortis en tout ?


Mi-décembre, ça faisait une cinquantaine sortis et une trentaine adoptés environ.

http://www.rescue-forum.com/bazar-re...16/page-2.html

----------


## Chenille

:: 

Et bien  ::  dis donc

----------


## Physalie

Je passe du côté des Chanceux avec un immense plaisir *Lolita 

Cet été*



*

En octobre
*
*
Et en fin de semaine dernière alors que je la pensais disparue..

**

Le lien qui la concernait avec toutes les photos et vidéos..
http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...asso-rp-88332/

*Pas de photo prise depuis, je n'y ai même pas pensé en fait..

Lolita restera chez le véto jusqu'à jeudi mini, histoire de faire au max des décongestions et traitements par intraveineuse, perf.
Mais elle est en BON ETAT vu son ENOOORME coryza.
Testée FIV FELV négative, elle n'a pas d'ulcère ni rien dans la bouche.
C'est donc uniquement son gros coryza qui lui bloque tout le nez et les sécrétions qui descendent ..
Mais vu sa résistance, le véto pense qu'elle s'en sortira.

----------


## elmine

C'est cool! Espérons qu'elle aille très vite mieux! Elle n'est pas pleine cette fois?

----------


## coch

edit

----------


## Physalie

A priori pas pleine non..

----------


## Physalie

et voilà la bouille de *Lolita* après que la morve soit bien nettoyée..l'hospi a permis de la dégager bien !! elle respire beaucoup mieux !! même si ça reste vraiment pas terrible ...
franchement elle a une chance inouïe cette minette car ses yeux n'ont jamais été touchés...



Par contre elle mange vraiment très très peu du coup c'est à surveiller et si aucun progrès chez la FA (elle y est depuis ce soir) il faudra faire perf et nursing...

----------


## Kyt's

Accroche-toi Lolita, le pire est derrière et tous les Petits Chanceux sont avec toi !  ::

----------


## Chenille

Allez ptite bouille  ::

----------


## Physalie

*Lolita a un peu mangé cette nuit ^^
*
Selon la FA sa respiration est toujours à la Dark Vador lol bon ça veut dire qu'elle retrouve un peu son odorat.. c'est un début !

----------


## melusine23

Trop bien pour la jolie Lolita !
Lisa est bien contente aussi d'avoir quitté son site et de profiter de la chaleur et du confort d'un foyer. Il ne lui manque plus qu'une famille pour la vie...

Lisa...





Toujours amoureuse de Forrest...

----------


## Physalie

Petite *Ceti* n'a pas encore tout compris ^^



ou bien elle préfère se faire chauffer le ventre  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chenille

Hahaha, génial  ::

----------


## Physalie

Les petits loups *Tom et Jerry* ( oui je sais je me suis pas foulée pour les noms..) ont été sortis cette semaine



*Jerry* qui était méga méfiante dehors, toujours derrière son frère a consenti à rentrer dans la trappe ce lundi 3 pendant que Tom jouait à côté.



En mode autruche ::  et normale :: 
 

Pendant ce temps là *Tom* jouait toujours dehors




Trappage 4 jours de suite rien... Pupuce elle se détend ... :: 
 
Je l'ai eu enfin ce vendredi à la boite de transport en jouant avec lui, il n'en avait rien n'à faire de la trappe, il me suivait pour jouer et tout mais si je m'éloignais en laissant la trappe il revenait de mon côté et me regardait :: 



Et voilà ptit père *Tom
* :: 


Les deux loustics le soir même



Et les photos d'aujourd'hui :: 




les ptits loups sont bien partis dans leur nouvelle vie  ::

----------


## Physalie

En vrac et sans photos, désolée, j'ai la flemme..

*Aramis* le beau gosse a été adopté  :Smile:  mais également *Yuko* la jolie timide. :: 
*Maïa* est réservée tout comme *Isleen*  :: 

J'ai eu des nouvelles de la belle *Isaé* qui a l'air vraiment d'avoir la vie dure chez sa FA..

*Ceti* qui joue comme une folle et mène sa FA par le bout du nez pour avoir la pâtée qu'elle préfère a ronronné vendredi.. !

*Alioth* le petit craintif progresse et récupère un beau poil après les traitements teigne. Il me fait des airs de chat potté incroyable.

*Sirius* le petit cardiaque va très bien il prend toujours aussi bien son médoc et déborde d'énergie.

*Leeloo * va très bien également elle réussit parfois à se détendre totalement et c'est un vrai plaisir de la voir prendre des poses.

*Tom et Jerry* sont eux aussi traités pour la teigne youpiii presque tous les chatons l'ont eue !!! car Tom a des petites lésions et vu le poil de Jerry...!! Ils se détendent tous les deux, ils ont la chance de ne pas changer de FA au final donc ce sera bien pour leur évolution.

*Lolita* a quitté sa cage de convalescence qu'elle n'appréciait guère et préfère désormais explorer le studio de sa FA, et s'installe de temps à autre sur le lit d'une manière vraiment détendue ( photo à l'appui..). Elle est encore bien prise mais elle MANGE et bien, donc le reste n'est qu'une question de temps et de système immunitaire.

*Blueny , Lity et Grinou* sont traités comme des petits princes dans leur foyer et tout va bien pour eux. On voit que Blueny fait totalement gagatiser sa maîtresse ^^

Leur maman *Mady* elle par contre a du mal à progresser car elle n'était pas avec d'autres chats et un peu isolée. Mais elle joue énormément et mange bien. Elle sera stérilisée sous peu.

*Lutti*  a normalement du changer de FA.. j'espère avoir des nouvelles rapidement.

*Milo* est de plus en plus belle avec un pelage très dense, elle s'est totalement intégrée aux autres chats et est très très proche de sa maitresse, un véritable coup de foudre entre elles.

*Pumkin* est un véritable tombeur avec ses beaux yeux verts et les photos que j'ai vues ce matin sont digne d'un chat méga timide lol

*Buddha* le chat noir déposé dans sa boite de transport..est toujours aussi proche de son maître

*Cléo*  la minette trouvée lundi dernier commence à se poser, elle est toujours très fatiguée, ses hématomes se résorbent elle commence à jouer par contre elle est très très en demande de présence.. sa FA très temporaire (Cléo est en recherche de FALD ET ASSO) me dit qu'elle supporte très difficilement d'être seule, elle miaule..

*Craps* a séduit sa copine et ils font de super parties de jeux tous les deux... comme mordre et couper les tuyaux d'arrivée et évacuation d'eau de la machine à laver..oups.... heureusement la boulette d'Alu est toujours number one de ses occupations préférées. Ses adoptants l'ont renommé "Smoky parce qu'il court tellement vite qu'on ne voit que ses petites pattes."

*Diesel* est toujours aussi parfait et cool  :Smile: 

*Flash* a été réadoptée et après avoir quelques tensions tout va beaucoup mieux  ! souhaitons la même chose à son frère

euh.. je crois que c'est tout pour l'instant :-)

----------


## coch

il y a liza adoptée depuis je crois

----------


## Physalie

Miss Lisa a eu une visite il y a déjà quelques temps mais elle n'était pas encore prête à quitter Mélusine ;-) cela n'a pas abouti.
Pour le reste j'ai eu des news cette semaine donc je ne pense pas qu'elle ait été adoptée entre temps. Mel vient éclaircir ce point :-)

----------


## melusine23

:: 
Non la jolie Lisa est toujours à la maison et n'est pas vraiment décidée à apprécier mes grands élans de tendresse envers elle... En plus, la demoiselle a eu son rappel de vaccins mercredi dernier et elle n'a pas non plus aimé la mise en boîte, la voiture, le véto (qui s'est fait croquer un doigt au passage)... Du coup, elle m'en veut un peu. en revanche, toujours aussi à l'aise à la maison, elle s'éclate avec les jouets, mange très bien, adore les griffoirs et arbres à chat, dort sur mon oreiller dès qu'elle peut et au pied du lit quand je suis déjà sur mon oreiller, se frotte toujours à tous les autres chats et en particulier Forrest dont elle est très très très amoureuse... Bref, elle est heureuse, mais ne veut pas de mes câlins...

----------


## Chenille

Wahou, ça en fait du monde !  ::  Physalie

----------


## Physalie

*Cathleen* a été sortie hier, opérée aujourd'hui elle était bien gestante assez avancée..  :Frown: 
Elle est testée FIV FeLV négatif !

Cathleen n'a pas manifesté d'agressivité juste de la peur chez le véto, elle va rejoindre sa FAQ, elle a besoin d'une FALD/ASSO.

----------


## Physalie

Cathleen est chez sa FAQ :-)

Ça se voit pas trop sur les photos mais elle n'était pas trop stressée malgré tout les chamboulements...

----------


## melusine23

Dans le genre beauté ténébreuse également en attente de SA famille pour la vie : Lisa. Lisa, Lisa, Lisa...Qui roucoule toujours autant après Forrest, ne le lâche pas d'une semelle, il ne peut pas se déplacer sans qu'elle lui colle aux basques en roucoulant... L'avantage c'est qu'elle est tellement obnubilée par Forrest que parfois elle m'oublie, enfin elle oublie que je suis là, et se rapproche sans s'en apercevoir. Et moi je n'esquisse pas un geste dans ces cas-là, pour qu'elle voit qu'elle peut s'approcher sans subir une attaque de caresses...

Sinon, voici Miss Liza qui s'est endormie non loin de moi, à distance d'un bras et demi de moi...


Bon, en fait, régulièrement elle ouvre les yeux pour me surveiller :


Et là elle a estimé qu'elle était trop proche, elle s'est repositionnée tout au bord du canapé, à la limite de glisser...

----------


## Titipa87

Elle est bien belle cette panthère miniature  ::

----------


## Physalie

un bras et demi ça avance ^^

----------


## shdjld

LUTTI va bien, l'été a été un peu en mode "stand by" pour le travail de sociabilisation car le groupe était trop important pour pouvoir avancer ensemble. nous avons donc repris tranquillement ......   
LUTTI se laisse volontiers caresser dans deux circonstances, la première bien connue dés la période où il était encore à l'extérieur ... la nourriture !!!!  oui, oui, d'ailleurs, petit père s'est arrondi mais je trouve que cela lui va bien non ???

La deuxième est plus innatendue, LUTTI s'est extrêmement attaché à un petit chien que j'ai à la maison, un lien incroyable  qui amène
LUTTI à lui faire de gros câlins, sa petite queue courte dressée, il vient se frotter et se frotter contre ILAN qui, il faut bien le dire, n'est pas des plus ravis. Il subi plus qu'autre chose mais n'a aucune réaction agressive, sinon quelques grognements sans suite mais LUTTI continue, n'en démord pas, ne se sent pas découragé du tout ....... jusqu'à ce qu'ILAN vienne se blottir contre moi, histoire que je le protège. Du coup, l'incroyable arrive, Ilan dormant avec moi, Lutti vient sur mon lit et je peux lui faire des câlins ... je l'ai même retrouvé une fois couché à côté de moi !!!!
 Voilà pour Lutti.

----------


## Physalie

Merci d'avoir mis les nouvelles de Lutti  :Smile:  voici les photos qui vont avec !! le beau gosse  :: 



Pour Mémoire Lutti avant..

----------


## luminette

Y'a pas à dire, il est comme tout le monde Lutti, le bonheur lui va bien !  :: 

Regardez-moi ces grosses joues, à côté de ce petit air misérable de la photo de son ancienne vie.  ::

----------


## Physalie

Oui *Luminette* c'est tout à fait ça..
je me suis fait coup de flip lorsque j'ai mis les photos en pensant que si Rescue buggait je perdrais toutes ces nouvelles..:/

----------


## shdjld

t'inquiètes, les news et les photos sont sur le site de l'asso. Y a qu'à piocher.

----------


## Physalie

Sortie en urgence car méga gestante je croise les doigts pour que ce soit possible de l'opérer...

----------


## Physalie

Elle voit le véto demain...
Elle n'a qu'une FAQ en urgence besoin d'une fald et asso comme Cathleen !
Cathleen commence d'ailleurs à se détendre chez sa FAQ.

----------


## melusine23

Lisa croise les pattounes pour ta méga-gestante...

----------


## Physalie

Merci pour les vidéos !! La curiosité est là c'est sûr manque pas grand chose...
J'adore toujours autant ses yeux.
Je sais pas ce que tu avais au bout des doigts mais ça n'a pas l'air d'avoir fait l'unanimité !

----------


## Physalie

Opérée et testée négative la petite Zelda est maintenant prête pour sa nouvelle vie ! Qui pour l'accueillir ??

----------


## elmine

Une position confortable, d'après Haya  ::

----------


## Physalie

lol elle a une sacrée pause !!
*Elmine* tu aurais des nouvelles de *Corto* et *C'yan* ?

----------


## elmine

C'yan oui très régulièrement. j'avais pas mis des photos il y a un pti mois?  :: 

Dans le doute:





Corto rien depuis un moment, mais il devait avoir sa visite post adoption ces temps ci normalement...

----------


## Physalie

Je ne me rappelle pas de ces photos merci  :Smile:  J'espère que l'on aura des nouvelles de *Corto,* je n'ai pas vu de photos de lui passer depuis son adoption il me semble.
tu as fait la visite post adoption d'*Oscar* aussi il parait ?

----------


## elmine

Oui tout à fait! Il va très bien et s'entend super avec l'autre chat de la famille. J'ai qu'une photo, version chat mal réveillé:



 ::

----------


## Physalie

ah oui le pauvre il n'est pas vraiment à son avantage le loulou...! Son problème de dépilosité est terminé ? il a l'air d'avoir bien grossi :-)

----------


## elmine

Pas de souci de poils. Il a beaucoup pris de poids lors de son adoption parce que les adoptants ont mis quelques semaines à s'apercevoir qu'il siphonnait sa gamelle mais également celle de son colloc (qui lui avait maigri du coup le pauvre!  :: ). Maintenant ils séparent strictement les gamelles donc ça va mieux!

----------


## Physalie

:: 
Il avait besoin de prendre du poids encore lorsqu'il est arrivé chez eux de toutes façons le loulou !! 
merci pour ces news du roux-doudou

----------


## Physalie

*Cathleen* fait des progrès se laisse caresser doucement :-) Elle n'a toujours pas d'asso ni de Fald !!!

*Zelda* se remet tranquillement. Elle verra le véto la semaine prochaine. Rien de concret pour la puce non plus..

----------


## elmine

Visite post adoption de Haya dimanche dernier. La belle va très bien, elle continue d'évoluer dans le bon sens même si elle reste d'une nature très craintive. Je n'ai pas pu la papouiller puisqu'elle s'était empressé de m'oublier et sest donc réfugiée sur l'armoire à mon arrivée :: 
Elle sentend super bien avec sa copine et dispose d'un monceau de jouets (qu'elle ignore pour la plupart  :: ) d'un très bel arbre à chat où elle aime dormir et d'un petit miroir avec lequel ses adoptants lui crée des jeux de lumière qu'elle adore.



Sa copine, qui ne fait pas partie des chanceux de ce site, mais dont j'avais mis quelques photos à l'époque où elles étaient toutes deux en FA chez moi.

----------


## Physalie

*Visite post adoption de Craps, alias Smoky* qui m'a bien oubliée également, ingratitude faite chat !!  Enfin j'ai quand même eu le droit à un peu d'attention une fois sur moi, il appréciait les caresses, de me renifler et m'a ainsi crachée dessus :: 
Smoky est toujours plein plein d'énergie, il copie sa copine chat de  9ans( une seal point "batarde" avec une robe très particulière, un marquage  fantôme). Smoky est toujours autant un pitre et ses adoptants en sont autant gaga que moi  :Smile:  




Et une petite photo bonus je ne sais plus si je l'avais mise


- - - Mise à jour - - -

*Ithaque chez son adoptante*



- - - Mise à jour - - -

*Maïa* chez son adoptante

----------


## Physalie

*Et encore plein de photos de Pumkin et de son Apache*  :: j'adoooooore le château fort lol

----------


## Physalie

*La belle Milo avec tout son poils* 



*Ceti, qui apprécie les caresses et se détend de plus en plus*


*Onyx qui défend ses jouets ^^*


Onyx est un grand chat mais avec ses copains il parait juste "normal" 


*Isaé qui est juste sublime sur la photo*

----------


## elmine

Ro le chateau comme c'est trop trop bien!  ::  Trop bonne idée je prends note!

----------


## Physalie

des photos de Lolita  :Big Grin: 
Elle se détend mais ne prend pas bien ses cachets du tout... 
Elle n'a toujours pas de FALD ni d'asso.. :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

alors on la reconnait pas hein la malade recroquevillée sur elle-même  ::

----------


## melusine23

Allez, une petite série de photos de Lisa, toujours pas adoptée, et toujours intouchable... enfin, disons que je peux la toucher du bout du doigt si j'ai un truc à manger qui lui plaît ou bien je peux la forcer, mais mademoiselle subit sans prendre de plaisir aux papouilles, donc bon... En revanche, avec les autres chats, c'est toujours le grand amour. Son nouveau chéri c'est Fifi le siam, car il est aussi joueur qu'elle, mais elle aime tous les chats, les copie dans toutes leurs activités sauf quand ils viennent me voir pour un câlin. Quelle filoute !

Lisa sur canapé :


Lisa sur griffoir :


Lisa sur parquet :


Lisa sous UV :


Lisa sur lit :


Lisa qui m'a volé ma place, sur mon oreiller donc :


Lisa et le circuit qu'elle adore :



Et Lisa dans la baignoire et son air innocent après avoir éclaté mon flacon d'après-shampooing...  ::  :

----------


## tara60

j'adore ce genre de crapule noire  ::

----------


## Physalie

Merci pour les nouvelles Mélusine !

Sinon *Zelda* est allée voir le véto pour enlever les fils, sa cicatrice est belle. Tout va. La miss a un grande chance, elle va rester chez sa FAq pour tenter la socia :-).

Pour *Cathleen* par contre on est au point mort, on avait une piste en RP, mais qui ne conviendra pas trop d'animaux et de chiens trop avenants. Elle tente d'impressionner mais se laisse caresser par sa FAQ. C'est urgent de la changer ( notamment pour permettre la stérilisation de la minipuce noire qui doit être gestante !!)

*Lolita* Problème pour la soigner la personne qui l'a n'arrive pas à lui faire prendre ses cachets. Il faut une FA plus habituée aux chats ayant un passif de rue.

*Aucune des minettes n'a d'asso..:/*

----------


## elmine

Haya et Lana (Tutshka et Murashka)

----------


## Physalie

Superbes les petites écailles... Si ça te fait rien Elmine Pour les prénoms je resterai sur Haya et Lana ^^

----------


## Physalie

Mauvaises nouvelles ce soir...

on m'a appelée dans l'aprem : un chat mort au niveau des gamelles et cabanes..
la personne pensait qu'il s'était fait taper
une fois sur place le pauvre petit n'a a priori pas subi de choc par contre il a du avoir des spams, je penche pour un empoisonnement car allongé de tout son long contre les cabanes pas comme s'il était mort dans son coin de maladie.
j'ai pris le petit et puis problème Peureux le noir et blanc, recroquevillé, bavouillant dans une cabane.. alors hop dans la boite de transport rapidement et direction véto en urgence ( avec le petit ange)

sur place Peureux à plus de 40,5, on a arrêté le thermomètre car l'asv était réclamée ailleurs mais bon..ça continuait de monter.
Test leucose négatif, numération faite 2800 GB seulement.

Pour le véto, il est condamné, trop de fièvre pas assez de GB.. il penche pour un virus méga virulent et pas pour un empoisonnement..mais il n'a pas de symptôme de typhus pas de diarrhée, pas de symptômes de calici.. qu'importe on fait les 2 tests, car si c'est un virus bonjour l'épidémie.

Je pencherai plus pour un empoisonnement , sachant qu'on a retrouvé en plus un hérisson mort aussi non loin des gamelles. Et je dois avouer que si c'est un virus c'est la cata..

Peureux est sous perf a reçu ses injections.. reste plus qu'à croiser les doigts..

----------


## -Orl-

Je croise les doigts pour Peureux.  :Frown:

----------


## Chenille

:: 

Si c'est un empoisonnement c'est... Pas de mots.

Courage Physalie  ::

----------


## Physalie

RIP mon petit père..



et courage Peureux bats toi

----------


## Physalie

merci les filles..

----------


## Physalie

ce matin covoit pour *Cathleen*...

----------


## Elfenyu

Oooh Physalie je suis vraiment désolée pour ton petit protégé...Que c'est triste je te souhaite beaucoup de courage.
 Et une pensée avec les doigts croisés pour Peureux.J'espère lire de meilleures nouvelles. Allez Peureux faut se battre !!!

----------


## Physalie

C'est intéressant ton cas d'empoisonnement avec forte fièvre tu te rappelles si tu avais fait une numération ?
Vous aviez fait quel test pour le poison ?

Tjs sur la route pas eu de coup de fil annonçant de mauvaise nouvelle...

----------


## Physalie

J'ai répondu sur l'autre topic  :: 
en tous cas ton véto a géré vraiment bien !! 
là j'ai pas eu mon véto habituel et rien qu'avec la numération et la température il voulait l'eutha limite.. j'ai du insister pour qu'il l'hospitalise.

----------


## melusine23

Rhooo m*rde, Physalie, je suis désolée, j'imagine comme c'est dur vu tout l'amour que tu leur donnes, vu comme tu t'es investie auprès des ces loulous de personne... Pas grand chose de plus à dire, si ce n'est  : Courage ! A toi, à Monsieur Peureux... RIP au petit ange...

----------


## Physalie

Pas pu avoir bcp de détails mais la fièvre de Peureux a un peu baissé il est un peu moins amorphe. Par contre il a des selles glaireuses..
Je vais chez le véto demain matin donc je demanderai plus de détails au véto.

----------


## shdjld

Courage Physalie. Peureux bats toi comme un lion. Cathleen est partie pour où?? Chez une FALD?

----------


## tara60

[QUOTE=shdjld;2216436]Courage Physalie. Peureux bats toi comme un lion. *Cathleen est partie pour où?? Chez une FALD?[/*QUOTE]

euhhhh  ::

----------


## alma.27

La poisse  :: 
En tous les cas, bravo pour tout ce que vous faites pour eux.

Petite info, l'empoisonnement des animaux est très fréquents sur les iles. Il y a une dame sur rescue, Akiranava , qui s'occupe des adoptions en métropole. Peut être qu'elle en connaît un peu plus sur le sujet.

Bon courage, à bientôt

----------


## Physalie

Peureux a un peu mangé et est à 37,5

Par contre je viens de trouver un chaton 2mois et demi max mort.. Dans le même endroit. Pas encore rigide donc entre hier soir quand je suis passée nourrir et de matin...j'étais venue ce matin car que 2 chats hier pas du tout habituel.. Là tjs que 2 chats et un bébé mort que je ne connaissais pas..

----------


## tara60

Je passe ma journée perchée dans un panier à observer la bipède 

et je passe mes nuits sur le bord de fenêtre   Qui suis-je ???

----------


## shdjld

Cathleen????? C'est ça????

----------


## Physalie

Peureux ( qui va changer de nom pour mieux débuter sa nouvelle vie !!) est sorti ce soir selles température normales et après analyse complète ras !!! Les globules blancs sont remontés à 9300 !!!! Le véto n'en revient pas..on le met en fa pour qu'il soit dans un environnement plus cool que la clinique veto... La fa a accepté de le prendre vu la situation pour un mois..faut croiser les doigts qu'il reprenne des forces petit à petit et prenne confiance en l'homme. En tous cas il revient de loin.
Concernant le problème virus/bactérie ou empoisonnement. On exclut l'empoisonnement a priori et on se demande s'il s'agit de la même chose qui a touché les deux petits anges et Peureux.
Pas sûr du tout pour le veto. Normalement on devrait avoir les résultats des analyses demain ou vendredi.. Ça permettra d'éliminer des causes. Je crois difficilement au typhus par ex là.. Mais bon..

----------


## Physalie

J'ai trouvé le corps d'un jeune au pelage noir poils mi longs cet après midi.. 
RIP petit ange je te voyais gambader au loin depuis que j'avais trouvé votre planque avec Zelda.

----------


## Physalie

Zelda qui progresse doucement..

----------


## Physalie

Bon c'est la catastrophe contre toute attente logique les analyses de Peureux aujourd'hui reviennent positives au typhus

----------


## tara60



----------


## shdjld

@Physalie, c'est la mouisse.

Courage Peureux et bats toi.

----------


## Physalie

A priori Peureux allait relativement bien hier matin, il mange donc normalement il devrait s'en sortir. (Par contre besoin d'urgence d'une fald pour Peureux..)
C'est surtout pour tous les autres que c'est l'horreur.
Aucune proposition depuis samedi dernier..

----------


## Physalie

Résultats des examens : Gamin température normale numération normale 
Choupi 40,8 de température mais 17 000 blancs et grosseur sur la gorge.
Fizz 39,8 mais 14000,blancs par contre selles molles.

Besoin de fa !!! svp !!!!
Ces chats ne sont pas agressifs avec les veto juste terrorisés

----------


## petitvelu

EDIT

----------


## tara60

> Petit HS, j'éditerai après ! la superbe protection de la fenêtre ci-dessus est scellée au mur ou est fixée autrement ???


grillage à poulailler fixé dans double encadrement bois et encadrement visé/chevillé dans le mur


EDIT après lecture

----------


## tara60

Cathleen

----------


## Physalie

Un donneur trouvé on va faire la sero transfusion ce soir..

----------


## petitvelu

EDIT

----------


## Physalie

Gamin, Choupi et Fizz ont eu leur serotransfusion.
Ils avaient tous plus de 39 encore malgré les injections fortes de samedi soir..
Il faut attendre de voir comment ils réagissent maintenant.
Besoin de FA..

----------


## tara60

je croise fort pour qu'ils réagissent bien au sérum

----------


## Physalie

Pas de problème du à l'injection déjà faut espérer.
Quand j'ai récupéré les loulous j'ai regarde les analyses de au lieu de la numération normale de Gamin lui avait 25000,globules blancs. J'aime bien leur normalité. Dans une contexte classique on sait que ça fluctue mais là clairement c'est pas normal..

----------


## tara60

et les 2 autres sur le site??

----------


## Physalie

Rentrée à 1h30 hier.. Je vais tenter d'y aller ce soir sinon demain.
Manque cruellement de fa :-(

----------


## Physalie

Je viens enfin de choper la mini puce gestante...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Peureux s'alimente bien et commence à bouger besoin d'Asso et fald !!

Les 3 loulous hospitalisé :
Choupi est tjs en diarrhée Gamin va mieux mange et selles normales Fizz commence à manger (pas bcp de selles encore)
 Besoin de fa asso ..

----------


## Physalie

Mon téléphone est tombé dans une bassin avec du virkon... il n'a pas aimé..du tout.. alors pour l'instant je n'ai pas de nouvelle photo je croise les doigts qu'il s'allume tout à l'heure.

----------


## Sév51

Oup's...
mets le dans un sac hermétique avec des grains de riz, ils vont absorber l'humidité

----------


## Physalie

Mon téléphone est de nouveau opérationnel oufff
Je mettrai des photos quand j'en aurai.

Sinon pour les nouvelles la Minipuce noire a été serotransfusee hier. Elle avait 39.2
On attend une semaine environ pour voir comment elle réagit et ensuite on l'opère.. En espérant que cela ne soit pas trop tard mais avant c'est risqué sa vie.

----------


## Kyt's

On pense bien à toi et aux chats.  :: 


Petit chanceux aujourd'hui :

----------


## Physalie

Voici des nouvelles des loulous hospi...

Voici *Fizz*



*Choupi 
*



Et *Gamin*




Les photos ne sont pas du tout à leur avantage.. mais la bonne  nouvelle c'est que *Fizz a été castré et testé négatif* aujourd'hui et que tout s'est bien déroulé. Une numération a été faite dont j'aurai les résultats demain.

Les autres le seront en fonction de leur état de santé la semaine prochaine. Ils cherchent des FALD pour après !

La *Minipuce* a bien mangé hier et aujourd'hui et sera opérée si tout va bien demain...Elle va mieux et on ne peut pas attendre beaucoup plus longtemps.. Pareil pas de FA..

*Peureux* qui s'appelle désormais *Petit Panda* pour sa fa, est redevenu assez vif, son poil redevient beau... il cherche une FALD pour début mai !!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bon la photo se met de biais, mais pour ceux qui ne se rappellent voici Fizz en temps normal.. c'est un beau loulou qui mérite d'avoir sa chance en socia... même si pour l'instant il est le moins réceptif..

----------


## Physalie

L'opération s'est bien déroulée pour la minipuce qui est testée négative, globules blancs presque normaux donc c'est positif. Elle reste chez le veto jusqu'à lundi pour être certain que tout va vu qu'en plus problème d'accueil pour elle ce we (peinture là où elle était)
Pas eu la veto en direct pour les résultats de fizz mais si c'était problématique elle me l'aurait dit donc je suis super contente.

Bon we.. Je vais essayer de faire un petit break.

----------


## Physalie

Ah j'oubliais pour le comportement de Minipuce l'asv me dit :"elle est chou elle n'est pas sauvage juste encore peureuse."

----------


## Physalie

Minipuce est donc revenue dans son local... c'est vraiment un truc totalement intermediaire, sans fenêtre sans contact.. juste pour lui éviter d'être à la rue..
mais elle a besoin d'une vraie Fa.. elle aura bientôt effectué sa quarantaine et tout..
Elle a été surveillée tout ce we, numération effectuée et plus de fièvre..

Peureux va être castré lundi prochain, lui aussi a besoin en urgence d'une FA, sa Fa temporaire se termine début mai !!

Fizz a un piste peut être.. 

Gamin et Choupi doivent être stéri dans la semaine.. et ont besoin d'une FA également.. sinon mi mai ils retournent dans la rue !!

----------


## Physalie

URGENT CHERCHE FA/ASSO PARIS/RP

Peureux, maintenant "Petit Panda", sauvé in extremis, va beaucoup mieux, son poils devient beau, il est vif et commence à vouloir se balader un peu chez sa FA. Il n'est pas agressif, propre. Il a besoin d'une socia mais très curieux. Il va être castré et identifié lundi.
Il avait déjà été testé négatif FIV/FelV
Petit Panda a besoin d'une FALD/asso avant le 8 mai, sinon il sera relâché sur le site


Gamin, qui se laissait bien caresser sur le site en mangeant, est lui aussi guéri il va beaucoup mieux se laisse caresser , il est encore craintif mais normalement cela devrait aller vite. sera castrer id et testé
Gamin et Petit Panda étaient proche dehors si jamais une personne se proposait pour Deux chats ( on peut rêver !!) ce serait l'idéal..
Gamin miauuuuulait quand il me voyait sur le site, il "pleurait" d'une voix de bébé pour avoir de la pâté ou même juste de l'attention.

  

Choupi apprécie aussi les caresses maintenant.. ce loulou arrivé tout décharné avec un gros coryza il y a quelques mois sur le site mérite aussi sa chance sera castré testé et id  ( photo avec Petit Panda, Gamin et le rouquin que je n'ai pas revu)


Fizz loulou très expressif va beaucoup mieux, il est déjà castré, id et testé négatif..ses analyses sont revenues nickel il est donc fin prêt pour une autre aventure..qui voudra de lui ???




Minipuce a été stéri, testé nég et elle a tout supporté, elle a une piste fa..

----------


## Physalie

Pour le plaisir.. des nouvelles de la petite Zelda dont j'ai reçu des photos très rigolotes :-)
une super sauvage très stressée la miss


Avec sa copine et en exploration

----------


## PussySybelle

petites nouvelles de Forrest qui est un amour très proche des autres minous et  partage toujours son  dodo avec un copain . Bon , l'humain peut croiser son regard et passer prés de lui sans qu'il détale . 




Il progresse à son rythme et ......adore la vache qui rit sur les doigts , le ventre le perdra et le jeu .

Notre belle Maya se décoince beaucoup plus et surprise n'est plus noire à poils mi longs mais admirez son pelage , 
hélas je ne puis la brosser mais elle aussi adoooore la vache qui rit sur les doigts alors elle a un poil tout doux . 



Mademoiselle joue beaucoup avec Forrest au circuit avec la balle lumineuse ,et au laser sur le mur blanc c'est une filoute 



Physalie promis c'est bien Maya

----------


## PussySybelle

et pour finir une bien belle minette ,

----------


## tara60

La planque de Cathleen 

Cathleen arrive à se déplacer dans la pièce alors que j'y suis (bon en mode je bouge pas quand même hein !!)

Cathleen commence à apprécier les dodos douillets (photo prise à travers le plexi) 

mais toujours proche planque lorsque j'y suis

----------


## Physalie

Effectivement la robe de Maya !! Waouuuuuh mais quel changement c'est hallucinant !! Je savais qu'elle était écaille mais clairement on ne peut pas dire que ça se voyait beaucoup .. Là elle est vraiment superbe une vraie princesse ! 
Petit Forrest progresse aussi doucement aller petit père !!
Merci pour les nouvelles Pusssybelle !!!  :Big Grin: 

Cathleen qui sort de sa cachette rhalala encore quelques efforts miss !
Ça va mieux avec les autres chats ?
Merci Tara !! C'est top  :Smile:

----------


## melusine23

J'ai enfin fait un post d'adoption pour la belle Lisa. N'hésitez pas à faire tourner !  :: 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...e-75-a-114069/

----------


## tara60

non, Cathleen n'a aucune affinité avec aucun des minous de la chatterie, si un s'approche de trop près, elle crache et coup de patte voir mini bagarre possible mais elle arrive à rester tout près si tout le monde s'ignore.

il n'y a qu'au moment de l'aspirateur où elle peut se retrouver collée à une autre.

je ne la vois jamais jouer mais elle est beaucoup plus à découvert et observe les autres faire.

----------


## Physalie

*Petit Panda, Gamin et Choupi* ont rejoint leur FA. 
*Minipuce* va rejoindre sa fa très bientôt et j'ai une bonne piste pour *Fizz.*

Seul *Choupi* est couvert par une asso  ::

----------


## shdjld

Asso mais pas de FA, c'est ça?

----------


## tara60

> Asso mais pas de FA, c'est ça?


C'est l'inverse, 4 ne sont pas couverts

----------


## shdjld

Donc FA mais pas d'asso. Merci Tara, je m'y perd sur les divers posts.

----------


## Kyt's

> *Petit Panda, Gamin et Choupi* ont rejoint leur FA. 
> *Minipuce* va rejoindre sa fa très bientôt et j'ai une bonne piste pour *Fizz.*
> 
> Seul *Choupi* est couvert par une asso



Des assocs, des FA, des adoptants pour mes frères et soeurs ! 
Eux aussi ont droit au bonheur  ::

----------


## Physalie

tjs aussi beau le Gribouille !!

J'ai des nouvelles de Gamin, qui explore l'appart de sa FA, farfouille partout jusqu'à se trouver sur le lit à côté d'elle ^^
Petit Panda (ex Peureux) a eu une séance de caresses d'une demie heure alors qu'il s'était mis dans le lavabo.. 
Choupi prend ses marques.

Lolita cherche toujours une autre FA .. j'attends des photos..

Besoin d'asso pour tous ces chats : Lolita, Zelda, Gamin, Petit Panda, Minipuce, Fizz.

----------


## Physalie

Avec toutes les nouvelles des malades, j'ai oublié de vos donner des nouvelles de *Shai/Néo* qui a été réservé.

Et *Tom et Jerry* sont réservés ensemble ! ils rejoindront leur famille ce soir  :Big Grin:

----------


## shdjld

::

----------


## Physalie

Solution pour la petite famille maman tabby torbie et ses deux petits.

Je n'ai réussi contre toute attente à n'avoir que les chatons.

----------


## Physalie

Je suis deg la maman rentrait sans prb dans la trappe depuis le début, sauf que les bb ne suivaient pas.. Ils restaient cachés. Du coup je leur ai fabrique un truc pour qu'ils viennent ça a marche mais maman elle n.a pas voulu suivre. Faut dire bcp de voitures et d'ouvriers.. Chantier de nuit !! De de la musique à fond et tout.. J'ai attendu au max possible elle venait repartait au rythme des aller/venue quand elle est enfin entree mon fil s'est coincé  :Frown: (( trop trop deg

- - - Mise à jour - - -


Les deux petits hier dans la boite on les voit pas très bien mais bon..

----------


## Kyt's

J'espère que tu vas pouvoir avoir la maman  ::

----------


## Physalie

Raté pour ce soir  :Frown: 
Elle ne vient pas du tout.. 
Les bébés vont bien.

----------


## Physalie

Minipuce a rejoint sa fa hier :-D Elle va être bien et avoir tout le temps de progresser !
La puce a déjà bien changé, son poils est devenu beaucoup plus beau. Elle n'était pas trop effrayée malgré ma route et tout. 

 Je retourne ce soir pour la maman j'espère que ça ira..

----------


## Physalie

La maman me fuit clairement...:/

Quand je suis allée chercher la famille j'avais vu un jeune chat qui avait bien faim et avec un problème à une patte.
Quand je suis retournée pour la maman j'ai revu cet jeune chat sauf qu'il m'a montré...ses chatons..3bebes plus petits 6 semaines environ par rapport au poids..j'ai réussi à sortir deux chatons hier (dont le plus timide ) et la maman et son dernier petit aujourd'hui. 
La famille est donc réunie  :Big Grin:  et zn plus ils sont cools :-)

----------


## Physalie

Les petites bouilles...

*Saphir* ( avec étoile blanche, mâle) et *Rubis* ( toute noire femelle) Saphir évolue plus vite que sa soeur pour l'instant mais cela fait très peu de temps qu'ils sont sortis. J'espère que leur *maman Jade* voudra bien de nouveau me faire confiance  :Frown: 




*Leica,* gentille maman des petits monstres en dessous




Les triplés  *Canon, Kodak et Fuji* le premier jour des retrouvailles. ils évoluent très  très rapidement apprécient les papouilles et tout.


Aucun des bébés n'a de diarrhées ou fièvre.. on croise les doigts qu'ils passent à travers le typhus..

----------


## Kyt's

Encore une fois, bravo Physalie !  ::

----------


## Elfenyu

Pfiouuuu et ben ....

Bravo à toi !
Que de choses à gérer.
J'espère que tu l'auras la maman.

----------


## Physalie

Merci à vous..
mais surtout merci à Lili et son asso sans qui je n'aurai pas pu les sortir aussi rapidement.

*Leica* est chez le véto.. elle boite ( elle boitait déjà dehors) et sa température a monté :/

----------


## Physalie

Photos de Tom et Jerry quand je leur ai rendu visite juste avant leur adoption :-)



Ils sont d'un tout petit gabarit c'est rigolo  :Smile:

----------


## Physalie

Voici l'évolution en images d'Alioth
Les premiers moments, trouille et intimidation..( j'avoue que moi ça me fait rire mais mon copain le trouvait très impressionnant lol )


Premiers moments de liberté copinage et conneries..





Toujours de la socia dans ma sdb puis peu à peu la peur qui s'en va  :Smile: 



Premiers câlins  :Smile: 


Je m'arrête là j'ai pas téléchargé les autres photos mais Alioth devient un amour  :Smile:

----------


## Physalie

deux photos que les adoptants de Craps (Smoky) m'ont envoyées pour sa " 1ère bougie "  ::

----------


## Elfenyu

J'adore !

C'est impressionnant toutes ces photos. 

L'évolution d'Alioth est touchante.  :: 
Merci pour les nouvelles de tes petits chanceux!

Mince pour Leica par contre, j'espère que sa fièvre va tomber ...

Bon courage.

----------


## Physalie

Leica a été oscultee et pds rien ne ressort.. Pas de problème viral, a priori rien qu'il laisse penser à un problème à la patte où elle boite..radio faite.. Ancien coup ?,en tous cas pas de fracture. Un peu de fièvre mais pas grand chose au final.
Ce qui est le plus notable c'est le fait qu'elle n'a plus de lait ce qu'on avait déduit par l'attitude vis à vis des bébés et qu'elle a perdu sa masse musculaire.
L'ennui c'est que la puce s'isole et ne mange pas..:/ J'espère que ça va aller..

----------


## lily130/8

Leica mange, mais je pense qu'elle a quand même bien maigri depuis son arrivée... elle s'isole encore de ses petits...
des photos des bébés  :Smile: 

Canon (F)


Fuji (F)


Kodak (M)


et sinon j'ai reçu un SMS des adoptants de Tom et Jerry (t'as vu Physalie j'ai mis Jerry pour te faire plaisir  :: ) hier, et ils vont très bien!  :Smile:

----------


## shdjld

Ils sont trop choux!!!!

----------


## Physalie

Merci pour les nouvelles Lily  :Big Grin:  et pour Jerry lol 
Y a pas à dire le bain leur a fait du bien !!!!  
Pour Leica faut qu'elle continue de manger la puce..

----------


## FERI

> Pièce jointe 201055
> 
> et pour finir une bien belle minette ,


 Serait-ce un pelage d'écaille de tortue ?

----------


## nat34

On dirait bien que oui.

----------


## Physalie

Les deux petits bouchons noirs *Rubis et Saphir* se sont bien détendus  :Smile:  






Ils sont partis chez leur FALD avec option adoption pour la petite Rubis par la FA ;-)

----------


## Physalie

*la belle Isaé 
*


- - - Mise à jour - - -

*Thaïs 
*


- - - Mise à jour - - -

*Zelda 
*

----------


## Physalie

*Cathleen* qui peut depuis ce we redécouvrir les joies du dehors ! (chatterie sécurisée  :Smile:  de la FA)

----------


## shdjld

C'est Tara sa FA, je crois?

----------


## Physalie

Cathleen est effectivement chez Tara.
des news de Lutti  ?

----------


## Physalie

*Mikado* avec sa copine



*Eliott* son frère avec sa petite copine  :Smile:

----------


## shdjld

des news de Lutti  ?[/QUOTE]

Je t'en donne dès que possible.

----------


## Kyt's

_Il fait trop chaud pour travailler...
Mais pas pour ronronner !_ 




_Bidou offert au soleil :_




Que le nombre de "Petits Chanceux" ne fasse que d'augmenter !  ::

----------


## Kyt's

::

----------


## Physalie

Sortie hier la puce que l'on m'avait signalée..comme "docile"



Je m'attendais à ce que ça soit beaucoup plus long.. cela a duré 5 max pour la faire entrer d'elle même dans la boite de transport.
.
Je l'ai appelée doucement et hop elle est venue direct me voir !  elle est totalement sociable bien maigre et bien déshydratée.. Heureusement qu'elle est à l'abri ! elle a beaucoup ronronné sur mes genoux une fois à l'abri, s'accrochant à moi en pattounant..ne voulant pas que je la dépose par terre..

Elle n'est évidemment pas identifiée. Elle fait jeune ! je ne pense pas qu'elle soit adulte 6 mois max. enfin c'est aussi un petit gabarit tout maigre donc pas non plus trop facile de voir..

Merci à PussySybelle de l'accueillir



Aux dernières nouvelles d'hier la puce a bien mangé sa patée avec de l'eau et est vraiment totalement épuisée...on pense sincèrement qu'elle n'aurait pas tenu très longtemps dehors encore.

----------


## Physalie

Je ne crois pas que cela avait été écrit.. *Leica* la jeune maman de *Kodak, Canon et Fuji* allait mieux et a été emmenée pour stéri.. malheureusement elle est morte pendant l'opération :-( on ne sait pas vraiment de quoi..
Toujours est il que les 3 bébés ont ensuite déclenché un truc viral avec pas mal de fièvre, diarrhée et tout.. ils ont eu une séro.
Les bébés sont normalement sortis d'affaire.. Merci à Lily et son asso.

----------


## shdjld

Pauvre minette, la rue n'est pas tendre avec nos amis à 4 pattes.

----------


## melusine23

Oh la la... RIP petite Leica...

----------


## Florine

:Frown:  Pauvre petite Leica, c'est assez étrange son état de santé du départ puis son décès brutal pendant l'opération. Elle a donné naissance à ces trois adorables chatounets, ça a été une maman courageuse pour ses petits, quelle repose en paix cette belle nenette. 
Zelda "Zouzou" va bien, il y a des périodes de progrès et puis des moments où elle régresse mais on ne lâche rien. Elle est à l'aise dans l'appartement et elle vit avec nous au quotidien, c'est déjà une victoire.  On discute beaucoup, elle est bavarde  :Smile:

----------


## lily130/8

Canon et Kodak sont adoptés, Fuji est réservés et devrait être adoptée vendredi.  :: 
Leica, je t'avais dis que je m'occuperai bien de tes bébés, c'est fait... à leurs familles de prendre le relais maintenant!

----------


## Physalie

Merci pour les nouvelles *Florine* ! Zouzou a un super poil ^^

*Lily* sans ton accueil d'urgence une chose est certaine ils seraient tous morts...merci pour eux.
Tu nous mettras des photos récentes des triplés ? ::

----------


## lily130/8

Kodak dans sa famille





Fuji



Canon

----------


## lily130/8

Fuji dans sa famille. elle a été tout de suite à l'aise la puce!

----------


## Physalie

Rhooo les petits amours ! La photo de Kodak dans le panier.. Et fuji sur le lit trop chou !!
Et Canon ça se passe bien également ??

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Rhooo les petits amours ! La photo de Kodak dans le panier.. Et fuji sur le lit trop chou !!
Et Canon ça se passe bien également ??

----------


## lily130/8

oui bien sûr, Canon étant la plus sociable, ça s'est tout de suite très bien passé. mais pas encore de photos.  ::

----------


## Kyt's

_Vacances, j'oublie tout..._




_J'pattoune dans l'air...
_

----------


## Physalie

Peureux, alias Petit Panda est proposé à l'adoption ! n'hésitez pas à diffuser pour lui ;-)
Après avoir vaincu les dangers de la rue, le typhus et fait face à sa peur Petit Panda mérite de trouver une famille rien qu'à lui !

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chat-30/petit-panda-boule-damour-sorti-rue-75-a-123450/#post2401684

----------


## Physalie

Le topic est tombé un peu dans l'oubli, désolée..pas beaucoup de temps.

*Lolita recherche en urgence une FA*

*Zelda* doit également changer de FA, elle a beaucoup progressé, se laisse caresser dans certains spots et ronronne  :Smile:  et a le poil tout douuuuuux je l'ai vue dimanche dernier trop mignonne !! Elle a le comportement d'un petit chat de maison reste plus qu'un petit déclic !

----------


## Physalie

Petit Panda :-)

----------


## Physalie

J'ai malheureusement beaucoup moins de temps pour tout mettre à jour régulièrement je vais donc profiter du pont pour mettre des photos promis !
Dans les bonnes nouvelles Fizz a fait craqué sa Fa qui m'a demandé cette semaine s'il pouvait rester chez eux ! Fizz la terreur apprécie désormais beaucouuuup les caresses et se laisse porter :-)
Petit Panda continue ses progrès il est devenu très ronronner toujours aussi gentil :-) Par contre il lui faut urgemment changer de Fa ou trouver un adoptant car l'un des chats de la maison l'a pris en grippe.. Peut être une conséquence du fait que Petit Panda rentre désormais en concurrence avec lui pour les câlins.
La suite ce we ^^

Sinon dans les nouvelles très chiantes : les cabanes sur site ont été volées hier  :Frown:

----------


## coch

mais c'est qui qui peut voler ça ? ça sert à rien, ça ce vend pas, ou ce serait pour un terrain ailleurs ? genre pas besoin de se fatiguer à en faire, on se sert chez les autres ? je comprends pas bien, celle que j'ai est régulièrement vandalisée au moins c'est clair j'ai un con qui déteste les chats mais bon on fait avec, mais les vols ?

----------


## Physalie

Oui le problème c'est que l'endroit était clos donc là y a plus vraiment de limite.. Je souhaiterai remettre des cabanes mais il ne faut pas que ça soit revolé... :-(

----------


## Kyt's

Des nouvelles des Petits Chanceux ?
Mon mien a fêté ses 2 ans de chanceux hier et on s'aimeuuuuuu

----------


## Physalie

:: 
Joyeux anniversaire :-) et un énorme merci car avoir des nouvelle comme ça c'est juste top !!! 
Promis je mets des nouvelles bientôt c'est compliqué en ce moment pour moi de tout gérer.

----------


## Physalie

Bonne année 2015 à tous les chanceux et à tous ceux qui ont participé à les sauver !
Je m'efforcerai de tenir plus à jour ce topic j'ai pas mal de news en retard mais comme je l'avais mentionné en décembre la fin de l'année était assez compliquée.
Petit Panda continue ses progrès il est devenu un parfait petit chat de salon
Zelda apprécie désormais les caresses de sa Fa et même des bisous ! 
Gamin pique les affaires à son FA pour s'enrouler dedans et dort à ses pieds
Constance a été adoptée avec son amoureux ( je ne sais plus si je l'avais mentionné)
Lisa commence a apprécié les caresses elle se décoince et autrement fait sa vie dort sur les pieds de sa FA et tout.. mauvaise tête !
J'ai eu des nouvelles de ma Crapouille préférée, Tit Craps rebaptisé Smoky, il va super bien et a beaucoup grandi, fait des câlins et plein de bêtises toujours :-)

----------


## audreymaxtuco

Merci pour les news

----------


## Chenille

Cela fait plaisir à lire tout ça  :Smile:

----------


## Physalie

Des photos de Monsieur Pumkin..



- - - Mise à jour - - -

DAns les nouvelles en vrac...* Cléo, Petit Panda, Fizz et Ceti sont adoptés !*  :: 
j'ai eu des gros problèmes d'ordi donc j'essaye de faire des mises à jour mais le temps me manque terriblement...
accessoirement j'ai un pigeon dans ma cuisine depuis hier c'est dur à gérer aussi avec les chats lol
vraiment désolée pour tous ceux qui suivaient ce topic.. :/

----------


## Kyt's

_Salut les copains ! 
Ici, je peux dire que je me la coule douce... 
La rue est loin derrière mais je pense toujours à mes frères de misère.
Je suis un super chat, la rue est pleine de super chats.
Ne les oublions pas !  
_

----------


## Kyt's

En direct d'un p'tit été indien, bisous les chanceux !

----------


## Kyt's

_3 ans de Petit Chanceux aujourd'hui ! 
Je m'éclate_ 











_Les copains des rues, je pense encore et toujours à vous et je vous souhaite de trouver la quiétude_

----------


## Physalie

Je n'avais pas vu ces photos !! 

merci Kyts !!!! caresses au doux loulou

----------


## coch

3 ans déjà ! il est bien cool le petit chanceux !

----------


## Kyt's

Comment ne pas fondre ?  ::

----------


## melusine23

Je ne me lasse pas des photos du bonheur de ce petit chanceux ! Merci de continuer à partager Kyt's !!!

----------


## Kyt's

4 ans d'amour cet hiver  :: 



Que cette nouvelle année offre un foyer à ceux qui n'en ont pas   ::

----------


## melusine23

Sortie de ce site fin 2013, nous avons toujours Lisa parmi nos loulous à l'adoption... Peu de monde intéressé par une adulte noire et timide, et c'est bien dommage :

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...-comme-114069/

----------


## Kyt's

_Lisa, ici Gribouille : je t'envoie plein de bonnes ondes pour que tu trouves une chouette famille !_  :: _
Moi, j'ai eu des soucis avec mes dents. Ça a été un peu difficile mais je me remets bien de l'opération.


_

----------


## melusine23

Salut Gribouille, ici Lisa ! Mon pauvre, les dents de chat c'est la galère, y a toujours un moment où elles nous embêtent... J'espère que tu vas mieux!
Et alors, attention, tu ne devineras jamais quoi ce qui m'arrive... Regarde :
Lisa, minette craintive, cherche une super famille qui l'acceptera comme elle est

Comme quoi tu as quand même des super bonnes ondes incroyables !!!

----------


## Kyt's

Comme Gris alors "adopté par sa FA" !  ::   :: 
Oh, c'est génial !!!  Je me suis pas mal retourné le cerveau pour elle.  ::

----------


## Kyt's

_Coucou
J'espère que les copains vont bien !
Ça fait 5 ans jour pour jour que j'ai posé les pattes ici et on dit de moi que je suis un amourrrrr de chat_  ::

----------


## coch

Salut gribouille, t'as plus mal aux dents ?

----------


## Kyt's

_Oh, je n'ai jamais montré que j'avais mal, je suis trop brave. Quelle idée de me sortir de mon chez moi, de me faire découcher et d'aller m'enlever des dents ! 
J'ai surtout eu du mal à me réveiller suite à l'opération et ma zhumaine, elle avait l'œil bien humide.

J'adore tous mes dodos, mes jouets, mon petit jardin_(= balcon sécurisé)_, les câlins (hummm... surtout sur le ventrou...) et mes pêchés mignons : les crevettes bio et les séances interminables de "coiffage", j'adooore la brosse et après, on fait une "boulette de coiffé" pour jouer mais on ne me surveille de près et on me la reprend pour pas que je risque de la bouloter.

Physalie, qui m'a sorti du site et amené ici, prend toujours de mes nouvelles. Moi, j'aimerais bien en avoir un peu plus de mes copains d'autrefois. J'espère qu'ils sont aussi heureux que moi._

----------


## Kyt's

_Des nouvelles des copains ? 


Ici, c'est bronz'bidou_  :Cool:

----------


## Kyt's

Cela fait 6 ans que Gribouille est arrivé dans ma maison et dans mon coeur. 







_​Pensées à coch qui nous a quittés._

----------


## monloulou

> Cela fait 6 ans que Gribouille est arrivé dans ma maison et dans mon coeur
> _​Pensées à coch qui nous a quittés._


C'est heureux pour lui et merci de lui avoir "offert" un petit frère  :Smile:

----------


## Kyt's

_Jolie journée d'été. Salut les amis !_  ::

----------


## Kyt's

_Des nouvelles des copains ? 


Ici, c'est bronz'bidou_  :Cool:

----------


## Kyt's

Cela fait 6 ans que Gribouille est arrivé dans ma maison et dans mon coeur. 







_​Pensées à coch qui nous a quittés._

----------


## monloulou

> Cela fait 6 ans que Gribouille est arrivé dans ma maison et dans mon coeur
> _​Pensées à coch qui nous a quittés._


C'est heureux pour lui et merci de lui avoir "offert" un petit frère  :Smile:

----------


## Kyt's

_Jolie journée d'été. Salut les amis !_  ::

----------

